# Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November



> *Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich​*Schnell und ausführlich beantwortete Präsident Werner Klasing in Zusammenarbeit mit seinem Präsidium die von uns an den LSFV-NDS gestellten Fragen.
> 
> Siehe dazu auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Sauber- endlich kann man sich mal ein Bild machen.

Danke, Herr Klasing!


----------



## basslawine (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ganz fein!

Ein klares und in allen Punkten nachvollziehbares Statement.
Ob jetzt die anderen Landesverbände auch aus der Versenkung kommen?
Meine Prognose: Bis zum 16.11. werden wir noch einiges erleben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Auch ich bin komplett positiv überrascht sowohl über Inhalt, Ausführlichkeit wie Geschwindigkeit...

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan muss da noch viiiiiel lernen..........................




PS:
Und das von einem VDSF-Verband!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hut ab Herr Klasing! Das sollte auch der letzte in jedem Landesverband verstanden haben und dementsprechend handeln. Wird aber vermutlich ein Wunsch bleiben. DIe Frage ist doch, wie stellt sich der Verband nach der Fusion auf, wenn ein oder mehrere Landesverbände wegfallen (und damit die Beiträge)? Was kostet uns Mitglieder die Fusion dann? Das wird noch spannend. 

Danke Herr Klasing, ich hoffe es werden Ihnen noch weitere LV Kollegen folgen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Danke Herr Klasing, ich hoffe es werden Ihnen noch weitere LV Kollegen folgen!


Hoffentlich auch aus dem DAV!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan muss da noch viiiiiel lernen..........................


 
Ja, wenn mal nicht nur BlaBla gefordert wird, kann es bei Politikern schon mal etwas länger dauern....#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ein Statement zum Verhalten Frau Dr. Happach-Kasans werden wir nächste Woche veröffentlichen - ob mit oder ohne ihre Antworten..

Bis dahin freue ich mich über Handeln, Verhalten und Standpunkte des LSFV-NDS..

Wobei ich das aus der Antwort 2 mit am bemerkenswertesten finde:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichwohl frage ich mich nach dem Konzept, der Perspektive, der Vision der antreibenden Akteure und was genauso wichtig ist, der Kompetenz der Kandidaten.
> 
> *Bedauerlicherweise bleiben bei diesem Prozess das Interesse, Probleme und Hoffnungen der Angler nachrangig.*
> 
> Der LSFV Niedersachsen wird zukünftig eine politische Ausrichtung des neuen Verbandes einfordern und zwar dergestalt, dass die wichtigen Belange der Angelfischerei zunächst erörtert werden und dann eine gemeinsame, vertretbare Position erarbeitet wird.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo miteinander,

naja, ob das jetzt alles so klar ist, das sei mal dahingestellt. Vor allem was das Finanzielle angeht und was die Zweifel für Niedersachsen betrifft (Zustimmung zum laufenden Etat und Entlastung Vorjahr!).

Wichtig ist aber die eindeutige Aussage, dass man dem neuen Verband nicht angehören wolle. Wenn man weiter einbezieht, dass Bayern bereits jetzt rechtswirksam seine Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt hat, dann steht unzweifelhaft fest, dass die Einheit der Angler nicht möglich ist – egal wie man jetzt weiter verfährt.

Das ist die Ausgangslage, vor deren Hintergrund alle weiteren Entscheidungen zu treffen sind.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Chapeau Herr Klasing!!!

Das nenne ich mal eine aussagekräftige Antwort.

Unter dem Eindruck dieses Interviews verwundert es mich doch sehr, dass ein Bundesverband, der eigentlich nichts zu tun hat, außer ein bisschen rum zu repräsentieren und dem nicht unerhebliche Geldmittel zur Verfügung stehen, es nicht schafft die geplante Fusion und deren Ablauf und Hintergründe auf einer eigenen Internetpräsenz transparent darzustellen.

Ich fand bisher das Phrasengedresche und die oberflächliche, faktenfreie Darstellung hier recht abstoßend. Im Grunde ist es eine katastrophale Außendarstellung, dass diese Aussagen von Herrn Klasing - insbesondere die Bewertung der finanziellen Unsicherheiten - nicht auf einer offiziellen VDSF oder DAV Seite zu lesen sind.

Trotzdem vielen Dank Herr Klasing - das war erfrischend eindeutig und geschwurbelfrei.



Mit wochenendlichem Gruß, 

Aegir von Trondur


----------



## mathei (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

besten dank für die antworten. jetzt wird es heller im tunnel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Naja, es ist das erste Zucken eines Lichtleins eines einzigen Landesverbandes im ansonsten immer noch pechschwarzen Verbandstunnel..

*Das ist nicht hoch genug zu loben....*

Und hoffentlich schämt sich jeder andere Funktionär in jedem anderen  Verband dafür, dass von diesen ALLEN versucht wurde - und bis heute immer noch versucht wird - diese Art von Fusion genannter Übernahme immer noch in Hinterzimmer an Anglern und Öffentlichkeit vorbei auszumauscheln..

Wer immer noch in diesen Verbänden bleiben und diese bezahlen will oder nicht über seinen Verein da auf Änderung drängt, hat es wahrlich nicht besser vedient. 

Vor allem nachdem nun immer mehr Fakten auf den Tisch kommen und unsere Berichterstattung nun immer mehr- und nun auch direkt von Verbandsseite -  bestätigt wird.

Und es in der Praxis gezeigt wird vom LSFV-NDS, dass es auch anders geht.

Auch heute schon...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist das erste Zucken eines Lichtleins eines einzigen Landesverbandes im ansonsten immer noch pechschwarzen Verbandstunnel..


 
Aber ich glaube (und hoffe!) das dieses Zucken eines Lichtleins bis zum 17.11.2012 in einen hellen Strahl übergeht und selbst die verblendeten wieder klar sehen und entscheiden können. Jede Revolution hat klein angefangen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Naja, wir informieren ja auch erst seit 2 Jahren.. .

Manchmal sind Angler mit manchen zu geduldig.......

Gut, dass der LSFV-NDS jetzt andere Wege beschreiten will....

Vielleicht finden sich da aus andern Verbänden - egal ob VDSF oder DAV - andere, die da mitmachen würden..

Um den Anglern zu zeigen, dass es nicht nur VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder die wirre Initiative gibt..

Sondern alternativ andere Verbände, die endlich mal Angler ernst nehmen und auch konkret was für Angler tun wollen.

Es ist jetzt zumindest mal ein Grund für begründete Hoffnung gegeben..

Ich finds klasse...



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Frage 7.:
> Mit der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente hat Ihr Landesverband einen wichtigen und richtigen Schritt zur Einbeziehung der Basis in die angelpolitische Verbandsarbeit unternommen. Was bedeutet das für die Zukunft? Werden Sie weiterhin diesen Weg beschreiten, die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Ihres Verbandes weiter ausbauen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Gibt es eigentlich eine (bzw2) Organisation die es geschafft hat die Wiedervereinigung über 20 Jahre einfach zu ignorieren.
Unglaublich, bis die sich geeinigt haben hat der BUND NABU usw. uns das Angeln komplett verboten.
Und es gibt weiterhin z.B. Aale geräuchert günstiger beim Aldi wie ein Verein die lebend kaufen kann.

Kopfschüttel bis zum Schleudertrauma
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Unglaublich, bis die sich geeinigt haben hat der BUND NABU usw. uns das Angeln komplett verboten


Daran hat ja bisher eher der VDSF gearbeitet, das Angeln unmöglich zu machen (google mal nach ASV Rheidt, Drosse´, was die heute noch öffentlich für anglerfeindliches Zeug stehen haben, das ist bis heute VDSF-Linie - Ausnahme LSFV-NDS>).

Gut, dass da ein Landesverband jetzt ausschert..



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> *Gleichwohl frage ich mich nach dem Konzept, der Perspektive, der Vision der antreibenden Akteure und was genauso wichtig ist, der Kompetenz der Kandidaten.
> 
> Bedauerlicherweise bleiben bei diesem Prozess das Interesse, Probleme und Hoffnungen der Angler nachrangig.
> 
> ...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daran hat ja bisher eher der VDSF gearbeitet, das Angeln unmöglich zu machen (google mal nach ASV Rheidt, Drosse´, was die heute noch öffentlich für anglerfeindliches Zeug stehen haben, das ist bis heute VDSF-Linie - Ausnahme LSFV-NDS>).
> 
> Gut, dass da ein Landesverband jetzt ausschert..



Habe ich für eine der beiden Organisationen die Partei ergriffen? Nur weil ich im Westen Deutschlands geboren, aufgewachsen und dort lebe bin ich nicht unbedingt Fan der VDSF.

Bevor du jemanden angreifst, auch als Moderator, solltest du dich über die Hintergründe informieren.
Der Av Lengerich ist selber kein Mitglied im VDSF nur über einen Kunstgriff haben wir (die Mitglieder) die Möglichkeit an den VDSF Gewässern zu angeln.
Sozusagen das gallische Dorf .......
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich hab doch auch nicht Dich angegriffen, sondern nur festgestellt, dass der VDSF in den latzten Jahren für Angler und das Angeln gefährlicher war als die vielgescholtenen BUND oder NABU..

Und dass ich froh bin, dass zumindest ein Landesverband da anscheinend Änderungen anstrebt..

Dass war in keinster Weise gegen Dich gerichtet...


----------



## Knispel (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Also Thomas, es gibt aber auch Nabu - Bezirksverbände, die eher Anglerfreundlich eingestellt sind. Die haben erkannt, dass es nicht nur bei Anglern ums fangen und bei der Jagt ums schießen geht ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

SAG ICH DOCH:
NABU und BUND sind weniger gefährlich fürs Angeln als der VDSF!!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Endlich kommt mal ein Statement eines Präsidenten unter vollem Namen.
Herr Klasing scheint ja durchaus die Interessen der Angler im Sinne zu haben. Das freut mich und gibt ein wenig Hoffnung.

Ich hoffe, das noch mehr Landespräsidenten den Weg an die Öffentlichkeit gehen und sich noch mal daran erinnern, wer sie bezahlt und wessen Interessen sie vertreten sollen.

Solange der Verband von dem Kochtopfangeln absieht und sich von den "Naturschützern" nichts diktieren lässt, wären viele Angler ja schon zufrieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Endlich kommt mal ein Statement eines Präsidenten unter vollem Namen.
> Herr Klasing scheint ja durchaus die Interessen der Angler im Sinne zu haben. Das freut mich und gibt ein wenig Hoffnung.


Dito...



> Ich hoffe, das noch mehr Landespräsidenten den Weg an die Öffentlichkeit gehen und sich noch mal daran erinnern, wer sie bezahlt und wessen Interessen sie vertreten sollen.



Hoff ich auch, bin aber da weniger optimistish..


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ja, ich leider auch. Da müsste schon ein großer personeller Wechsel vollzogen werden. Glaube nicht, dass das alte Denken über das Kochtopfangeln aus den Köpfen herauszubekommen ist.

Da frag ich mich auch, woher das eigentlich kommt. An was haben die Verbände gedacht, als dieses so veranlasst wurde? Mir stellt sich die Vermutung, das die es hauptsächlich für sich selber gemacht haben, damit die Vorstände ihre Ruhe haben und weiterhin...was auch immer machen können.

Wobei selbst wenn die DAV Geundsätze sich durchsetzen könnten, dann würde es wohl zig Jahre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit brauchen um sowas auch in der breiten Bevölkerung ankommen zu lassen. Wenn ich normale Spaziergänger treffe und die mich ansprechen, dann gehts auch immer nur bzgl. Kochtopfangeln. Das der Spass und die Freude für manche mehr Wert sind als der Fisch in der Pfanne scheint für die meisten Menschen ein nicht nachzuvollziehender Gedankengang zu sein.

Da hat Deutschland Europa. und Weltweit (abgesehen von Drittewelt Ländern, wo die Menschen am verhungern sind) eine sonderbare Position.


Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke so mehr könnte ich mich darüber aufregen. Wenn der Verband fusioniert, dann sollen die alle Angler vertreten. Inklusive Specimen Hunter, Karpfenangler, Stipper. Ich meine, wenn man den Grundsatz "Angeln = Kochtopfangeln" nimmt, dann ist das für sehr viele Angler ein Schlag ins Gesicht. So dürfen (oder eher müssen) die Angler den Verband dann zwar bezahlen, aber deren Interessen werden nicht berücksichtigt und die eigene Entscheidungsgewalt am Wasser weiterhin eingeschränkt.

Denn der Grundsatz, das "angeln mehr als nur Kochtopfangeln ist" schliesst ja die Kochtopfangler eben nicht aus. Während beim "angeln = Kochtopfangeln" viele Angler nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Mann stelle sich mal die Tabakloby vor, die alle Marken ausser Marlboro repräsentiert. Was würde Marlboro wohl machen? Wohl nicht weiter bezahlen und das Elend finanzieren. Genauso wie die Autolobby VDA, wenn die sich morgen nicht mehr für VW einsetzen, dann haben die übermorgen weniger Geld. 

Nur der *Angel*Politisch uninteressierte deutsche Angler + die faulste Interessenvertretung in der Geschichte der Lobbyarbeit machen solche Zustände möglich.

Weiterhin stellt sich mir die Frage, was sich der Verband gedacht hat, das Angeln ständig zu erschweren. Was ist die Folge davon? Das es tendenziell weniger Angler gibt. Ob dem Verband auch das völlig egal ist? Mir scheint es so, das die aktuellen Verbandsmenschen (mal abgesehen von Herrn Klasing und der NDS Truppe) nur sich selber und die eigenen Vorteile (Posten und Geld ohne etwas zu leisten) im Sinne haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Das ist ein klares, sachliches und ehrliches Statement des LSFV Niedersachsen, vertreten durch ein Präsidium, welches sich nicht scheut, klare Worte in der Öffentlichkeit zu publizieren.

*Ein einziger* Landesverband von wie vielen insgesamt ?

*Ein einziger* Landesverband hat klare Vorstellungen und offenbar auch ein Konzept für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei.
Und genau deswegen muss dieser Verband auch die Öffentlichkeit nicht scheuen.

Alle übrigen stellen sich diesbezüglich, nach wie vor, ein Armutszeugnis aus.

Und diesen Verbänden wirft der Deutsche Angler sein Geld in den Rachen, ja soll, muss zukünftig noch viel mehr Geld hinterher werfen. *Wofür ?*

Wie der LSFV Niedersachsen sehr richtig schreibt, kann man für das Geld seiner Mitglieder auch etwas sinnvolles, den Mitgliedern direkt oder indirekt zu Gute kommendes, bewerkstelligen. 

Wozu einem, wie auch immer genannten oder gearteten, parasitären Bundesverband angehören ?

Ein Vorzeigepüppchen aus der Politik an die Spitze zu setzen, reicht sicher nicht als Begründung für ein derartiges Groschengrab aus. Da muss mehr her, klare Ziele, Konzepte, Visionen. 

Sollen die/der zukünftige(n) Bundesverband/verbände bitte erst einmal in eine konzeptionelle Vorlage gehen, dann kann der Angler entscheiden, ob sein Geld dort gut angelegt ist.

Zum eventuellen auffüttern einer ominösen und undurchsichtigen GmbH ist es sicher zu Schade.


----------



## m-spec (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hmmm. Wie ist denn so die Einstellung zu Herrn Klasing in seiner Heimat? Im Verbandsgebiet des BVO kenne ich einige Angler die wegen von ihm eingeleiteter Restriktionen auf ihn garnicht gut zu sprechen sind und auch vereinzelte Austritte aus dem BVO sind mir bekannt. Alles hat Licht und Schatten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Alles hat Licht und Schatten...


Kann gar nicht anders sein, wenns um einen VDSF-Verband geht, dass da mehr Schatten als Licht ist..

Da die alle jahrzehntelang anglerfeindliche Politik gemacht oder geduldet haben.

Daher ist ja das, was hier als Statement und Antworten auf unser Fragen kam, umso positiver zu bewerten..

Und wie beim DAV, die auch anfangs große Versprechen machten und dann gebrochen habven, werden wir das auch im Falle des LSFV-NDS genau beobachten - und kritisieren, wenn Versprechen gebrochen werden..

Ih sehe das als positiven ANFANG und will dann nicht hinterherkarten, wenns ab jetzt besser wird.....

Wenn nicht (dazu sollte man mich gut genug kennen)......................................................................................

Gilt auch für jeden anderen Verband, der endlich ANFÄNGT, an Angler zu denken....


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



m-spec schrieb:


> Alles hat Licht und Schatten...



Ja, natürlich. Doch das ist nicht das Problem. Ein Verband, ein Präsidium darf ja durchaus eigene Ansichten und Meinungen haben.
Entscheidend ist, dass diese fundiert sind und offen kommuniziert werden.
Und dann kann jeder für sich entscheiden, ob der einem Verband weiter angehören will, oder nicht. 
Und dem zur Folge muss ein Verband eine Mehrheitsfähige Politik betreiben, oder er entzieht sich selbst die Grundlage seiner Existenz.

So funktioniert eine gesunde Demokratie.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hi,

naja, bis Gestern hat Herr Klasing noch die Ziele und Visionen des VDSF geteilt. Okay, wenn man Mitglied eines größeren Verbandes ist, dann muss man so manche Kröte schlucken. Aber es dauert ja nur noch gute 5 Wochen. Niedersachsen wird dann seinen Austritt erklären und ist dann völlig ungebunden, seine eigenen angelpolitischen Grundsätze, Visionen und sonst was zu formulieren. 100% pur eigene Meinung.

Man darf gespannt sein.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich glaube eher, dass Niedersachsen im VDSF bleibt und sich für Änderungen einsetzen wird.

Da ich nicht mehr glaube, dass die (Kon)Fusionäre eine notwendige satzungsändernde Mehrheit kriegen..

Im VDSF kaum, und im DAV zumindest mehr als zweifelhaft, eine (kon)fusioniernde Mehrheit....

Gott sei Dank und hoffentlich wird dieser (w)irren Initiative da langsam Einhalt geboten....

Etwas ärgerlich für uns, da wir uns dann weiter auf mehrere Akteure konzentrieren müssen, statt nur einen anglerfeindlichen VDSF/DAFV zu haben und so wieder mehr Arbeit haben werden..


----------



## m-spec (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Man darf gespannt sein.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Ich bin es definitiv. Da kann vieles passieren und keiner weiß so wirklich was dann doch wieder abgesprochen worden ist und zum tragen kommt. Am 18.11.2012 werden wir alle vielleicht eine Spur schlauer sein wer welches Ziel verfolgt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



m-spec schrieb:


> Ich bin es definitiv. Da kann vieles passieren und keiner weiß so wirklich was dann doch wieder abgesprochen worden ist und zum tragen kommt. Am 18.11.2012 werden wir alle vielleicht eine Spur schlauer sein wer welches Ziel verfolgt hat.


Am 18. wissen wir (vielleicht) wie die Abstimmungen ausgingen..

Wer welches Ziel verfolgt, darüber dürfen wir voraussichtlich noch lange rätseln..

Es sei denn, der LSFV-NDS macht mit seiner offensiven Infopolitik weiter und weitere schliessen sich an..

Wir werden sehen..

*Bis dahin ist und bleibt der LSFV-NDS (leider!!) der EINZIGE Verband, der offen und umfassend informiert, Fragen beantwortet und klar postuliert hat, Angler anhören UND mitnehmen zu wollen.*

Ich unterstütze das bis zum Beweis, dass das nur Taktik war............

Und ich glaube auch eher, dass Niedersachsen im VDSF bleibt und sich für Änderungen einsetzen wird.

Da ich nicht mehr glaube, dass die (Kon)Fusionäre eine notwendige satzungsändernde Mehrheit kriegen..

Im VDSF kaum, und im DAV zumindest mehr als zweifelhaft, eine (kon)fusionierende Mehrheit....

Gott sei Dank und hoffentlich wird dieser (w)irren Initiative da langsam Einhalt geboten....

Etwas ärgerlich für uns, da wir uns dann weiter auf mehrere Akteure konzentrieren müssen, statt nur einen anglerfeindlichen VDSF/DAFV zu haben und so wieder mehr Arbeit haben werden.. 

Aber auch gut, dass der LSFV-NDS da klare Pflöcke eingeschlagen hat und im Falle einer Mehrheit der (Kon)Fusionäre dann zumindest austreten und diesen Schwachsinn nicht auch noch bezahlen will..

Man wird dann da schon sehen, wie weit man diesem Verband als Angler dann vertrauen kann...
__________________


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



m-spec schrieb:


> Hmmm. Wie ist denn so die Einstellung zu Herrn Klasing in seiner Heimat? Im Verbandsgebiet des BVO kenne ich einige Angler die wegen von ihm eingeleiteter Restriktionen auf ihn garnicht gut zu sprechen sind und auch vereinzelte Austritte aus dem BVO sind mir bekannt. Alles hat Licht und Schatten...



Auch Herr Klasing hat sich an aktuelles Recht und Gesetz zu halten und kann die Zeit nicht zurück drehen.
Und wenn man einmal ein Auge zudrückt, erwartet dies man bei fast allen vergehen.

Herr Klasing hat in dem Interview nur Stellung zur Fusion genommen und nicht zu seiner persönlichen Einstellungen zum Angeln, Natur- und Tierschutz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Herr Klasing hat in dem Interview nur Stellung zur Fusion genommen und nicht zu seiner persönlichen Einstellungen zum Angeln, Natur- und Tierschutz.


Stimmt, weil nach seinen Worten ja zuerstmal die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV verhindert werden muss.

Und weil da - nach seinen Worten - eben nicht nur das finanzielle eine Rolle spielt!

Sondern weil Angler und deren Wünsche ebensowenig in der Geschichte berücksichtigt wurden wie angelpolitische Grundsätze aufgestellt..

Und da ist für Herrn Klasing und das Präsidium neben kompetentem Personal und Finanzierung eben auch Grundvoraussetzung für eine Fusion..


Mich freut das, da wir seit 2 Jahren nichts anderes schreiben und wollen..

Eine vernünftige Fusion mit vernünftigem Personal, vernünftig finanziert mit einer klaren Haushaltsplanung und ebenso klaren und anglerfreundlichen angelpolitischen Ausrichtung.

Und eben nicht das jetzige Kaschperltheater mit diesen alten Betonköpfen aus VDSF/DAFV, DAV und der (w)irren Initiative....


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

*Bermerkens- und begrüßenswert*, was Herr Klasing der Angleröffentlichkeit im Internet offenbart. Beispielgebend!
Verständlich auch, dass er bei den Finanzen einhakt, wobei die Mohnert-Markstein'sche Fusion von Anfang an mit derart gravierenden und einer solchen Vielzahl von Mängeln behaftet war und ist, dass man auch beliebige andere Themen hätte anpacken können/ müssen.
Zumal bei den Finanzen durchaus Einsparpotenziale vorhanden wären, die Mehrbelastungen für die Beitragszahler vermeiden könnten. Zwei Geschäftsstellen zu garantieren, ist natürlich ein vollkommen überflüssiger Luxus, den niemand braucht, allenfalls verständlich, dass man die Mitarbeiter nicht aus Anlass der Fusion kündigen möchte. Aber zB im Bereich Castingsport wären Kostenreduzierungen durch die Fusion doch eigentlich zwangsläufig, wenn man nicht weiterhin zwei Deutsche Meisterschaften (pro Sparte) aufrechterhalten will. Offenbar wird dort aber auch kein Einsparpotenzial gesehen. Man nimmt es staunend zur Kenntnis.
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich die beiden Verbände und ihre Landesverbände mit der Kritik aus Niedersachsen offen und konstruktiv auseinandersetzen.
Dass Herrn Klasing die fehlende Berücksichtigung anglerischer Interessen deutlich kritisiert, ist die Sensation in der Sensation. Das eröffnet Chancen, den Umgang mit Kritikern künftig anders zu gestalten und nicht zwangsläufig vor dem Amtsgericht Offenbach enden zu lassen.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Absolut lobens- und dankenswert, dass Herr Klasing so offen Stellung bezieht.

Ich persönlich bin jedoch sehr angefressen wegen dieses Teils seiner Antworten:


> Die Historie der VDSF-GmbH und ihre finanzielle Positionierung wurde im VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 2011 vor der VDSF-JHV in Bad Kreuznach ausführlich dargestellt. (Anm.: der Abschluss wurde mir persönlich nach der Sitzung vom StB des VDSF, Herr Zobel, erläutert, wobei jedoch die mir von ihm zugesagte Übermittlung zur detaillierten Betrachtung ausblieb) Leider wurde meine damalige Anregung nicht aufgegriffen, diesen Abschluss - zur Vermeidung von Spekulationen – zukünftig gemeinsam mit den Jahresabschluss des VDSF mitzuteilen.
> 
> Den Unterlagen zur Fusion lagen keine Jahresabschlüsse der GmbH bei, obwohl sie meines Erachtens zur Beurteilung der finanziellen Gesamtlage des VDSF ein wichtiger Faktor wären unserseits.
> 
> Somit kann ich mangels Information weder den Geschäftsbetrieb noch den Finanzstatus der GmbH derzeit beurteilen.


Wenn selbst ein Landesverbandspräsident bemängelt, dass die Unterlagen und Informationen zur VdSF-GmbH nicht auf dieser internen VdSF-Ebene veröffentlicht werden, wenn selbst dort die Jahresabschlüsse mit der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung nicht beigelegt wurden, wo diese doch offenkundigen Aufschluss z.B. über deren Personalkosten geliefert hätten, dann ist es gerade zu eine Unverschämtheit, dass Thomas und ich von Mohnert vor Gericht gezerrt wurden, weil wir uns "erdreistet" hatten, in dieser Sache hier im Board nachzufragen und z.B. ich mich mit einer Strafanzeige wegen "Übler Nachrede" rumschlagen musste, weil ich den Kommentar "Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt" gepostet hatte!!! :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Soeben habe ich aus vertraulicher Quelle von einem weiteren VDSF-Landesverband erfahren, der auch gegen die Fusion stimmen wird.

Damit sind das mit dem LSFV-NDS und dem einen weiteren, den ich schon  (nach meinen Infos) nannte, nun insgesamt 3.

Sie repräsentieren eine Mitgliederzahl (an Hand Beiträgen, nicht real) von über ca. 170.000....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe das gestern schon mal geschrieben: Mit der Erklärung von Niedersachsen ist die vollständige Fusion gescheitert. Irgendwie scheinen das hier ein paar Boardies noch nicht so richtig verstanden zu haben.

Die Frage ist wie man jetzt bei dieser neuen Ausgangssituation weiter macht.

Eine Option ist z.B., dass die Fusionswilligen sich als Verbandsneugründung zusammenschließen. Hat den Nachteil, dass sie nicht Rechtsnachfolger von VDSF/DAV sind. Hat aber den charmanten Vorteil, dass sie die Altlasten der Verbände nicht übernehmen müssen. Die verbleibenden Landesverbände in den Altorganisationen müssten die volle finanzielle Last alleine tragen (Geschäfststellen, Personal, Verbindlichkeiten ...). 

Die Frage isrt nur, wie fair (und damit zukunftsträchtig)  so etwas wäre? Ich denke, eine einvernehmliche Lösung wäre da schon sinnvoller.

Schauen wir mal was da kommen wird. Die Kreativabteilung ist gefragt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Naja, mit Bayern wird das keiner machen wollen, einen dritten Verband.....

Da die dann in so einem neuen Verband zahlenmäßig viel zu dominant wären, wird sich darauf kein vernünftiger anderer Landesverband einlassen wollen...

Zudem wird auch ein dritter Verband immer ein Schuss in den Ofen sein und keinerlei Akzeptanz bei den Anglern finden, wenn nicht von vorneherein eine anglerfreundliche angelpolitische Grundhaltung, ein wirklich kompetentes personelles Tableau und eine gesunde Finanzierung stehen würden..

Wir werden sehen.....

Gut nur, dass aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach diese (w)irre Inititiative um Bayern, Thüringen, MeckPomm und Brandenburg es nicht geschafft hat, unter diesem Zeitdruck eine so dämlich gestrickte Fusion durchzudrücken......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Und nun fängt man anscheinend auch an, im DAV in einzelnen Landesverbänden wieder die Chance zu  ergreifen, zur Vernunft zurückzukehren.

Augenscheinlich scheint da das Rumoren vor der HV des Landesverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt jetzt am 10.11. - eine Woche vor der geplanten Fusion der Bundesverbände - wieder deutlich vernehmbarer zu werden..

Immerhin ist dieser Landesverband ohne Rückfrage bei den Gremien oder der Basis auch der (w)irren Inititiative beigetreten.

Alle Funktionäre und Delegierten wollen sich das scheinbar nicht so einfach gefallen lassen...

Schade nur, dass  man das wie auch die Infos aus den oben genannte VDFS-Landesverbänden immer nur per Mail oder Telefon mitkriegt und diese Verbände weder ihre Mitglieder noch die Öffentlchkeit informieren.

Umso höher ist da natürlich das Vorgehen des LSFV-NDS zu werten - und umso positiver, wenn sie diesen Weg wirklich zukünftig beibehalten!!


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Mich würden jetzt die Beweggründe der Initiative Pro DAFV interessieren.
Das schweigen eines Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp kann ich mir mittlerweile nur so erklären, dass dieser Mist welcher der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen u. Lippe produziert wahrlich nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gehört.
Ansonsten müsste man das Personal incl. Geschäftführung hochkant nen Tritt in den Arsch geben.

Mit normalen Menschenverstand evtl. incl. etwas Verstand ist diese Fusion nicht zu erklären.

Übrigens Fischer am Inn, ist diese Fusion nicht mit der Erklärung von Herrn Klasing gescheitert. Sie war es schon vorher.

Ich hab nen dicken Hals auf Möhlenkamp und Co.
Leider verweigert dieser aber jede weitere Kommunikation.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Mit normalen Menschenverstand evtl. incl. etwas Verstand ist diese Fusion nicht zu erklären.


#6:m:vik::m#6

Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon seit über 2 Jahren schreiben würden..
:q:q



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten müsste man das Personal incl. Geschäftführung hochkant nen Tritt in den Arsch geben.


Dazu kann ich wieder nix schreiben, weils sonst wieder heisst, mein Ton wär zu rau....
#c#c#c



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen dicken Hals auf Möhlenkamp und Co.
> Leider verweigert dieser aber jede weitere Kommunikation.


Demokratisch gewählt oder von demokratisch gewählten eingestellt - so will das doch der organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer - oder doch nicht (mehr)???

Dann eben abwählen.....

Leider ist ja bis heute der LSFV-NDS der einzige Verband, der wirklich Fragen beantwortet..

Im Forum vom LSFV-SH z. B. steht diese Frage von mittelbaren Verbandsmitgliedern auch schon seit dem 30.09. ohne jede Antwort oder Reaktion seitens der Verbandsfunktionäre........

Und dass nicht mal die Bundesverbände den Landesverbänden Fragen beantworten, ist ja seit der Beantwortung der Fragen durch Herrn Klasing auch klar geworden.. (VDSF-GmbH) 

Es bleibt nur immer noch die Frage an die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer:
Warum zahlt ihr diese inkompetenten Haufen???


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dafür hab ich es jetzt gesagt.

Ich würde, könnte noch diverse Wörter sagen.
Dies zieht aber locker ne mega Verwarnung nach sich.

Ach Thomas...

die Pfeixxen in den Vereinsvorständen haben doch zu 99% keine Ahnung.
Wenn die schon Dr. lesen kneifen die den Arxxx zu und winken alles ab was Mr. Halbgott denen vorpredigt.

Zugestanden, ich auch nicht und will deren Job auch nicht machen.
Aber alles fein säuberlich abnicken käme mir auch mit null Ahnung nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Dies zieht aber locker ne mega Verwarnung nach sich.



Grins - ja, definitiv..
Bitte regelkonform schimpfen, das aber gerne deutlichst ;-)))


PS:
Mich freut Deine Erkenntnis wirklich, woher diese auch immer plötzlich kommen mag............


----------



## Honeyball (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte regelkonform schimpfen, das aber gerne deutlichst ;-)))



...und nicht über einen gewissen Herrn, wenn Du eine Strafanzeige vermeiden möchtest 

Was Westfalen-Lippe und Dr. Möhlenkamp betrifft, bitte ich Dich, bevor Du weiterschimpfst mal das folgende Szenario zu betrachten:

Der LFV Westfalen und Lippe hat sich bereits schon einmal klar gegen die Kochtopfangelmeinung des VdSF positioniert und dies auch sachlich intensiv begründet.
Die Initiative Pro DAFV hat sich offen gegen das VdSF-Präsidium gestellt (siehe z.B. hier), weil sie das Problem in der Verzögerung der Fusion in der Person des Präsidenten sieht.
Der LFV WuL hat sich daraufhin positioniert und ist der Initiative beigetreten, weil man dort eine echte Alternative gesehen hat, um einen weiteren Fortbestand der alten Zöpfe unter der Regentschaft des Herrn Mohnert zu vermeiden.
Jetzt ist durch die Veröffentlichungen des Herrn Klasing Licht in ein völlig verworrenes Dunkel gebracht worden, durch das es ermöglicht wurde, Dinge zu finden, die bisher mit aller Macht im Verborgenen gehalten wurden.
Was würde jetzt passieren, wenn der LFV WuL (und noch der eine oder andere LV mehr) öffentlich erklären würde, das Ziel der Initiative pro DAFV (Durchziehen der Fusion ohne Vorabklärung der strittigen finanziellen und konzeptionellen Fragen) nicht mehr uneingeschränkt mittragen zu wollen?
Richtig geraten: Das Chaos, vor dem wir seit über 2 Jahren intensiv und mit hohem persönlichen Engagement warnen, wäre mit einem Schlag so offenkundig, dass ausgerechnet das derzeitige VdSF-Präsidium wieder Aufwind bekäme, das man doch eigentlich in die Wüste schicken wollte!!!
Also ist es doch klüger und geschickter, erst einmal gar nichts zu sagen :m
Der LSFV-SH scheint in der gleichen Bredouille zu stecken, den meine diesbezügliche Frage in deren Forum wird ja genauso mit Missachtung gestraft.
Jetzt schaut mal nur auf die Logos in  dieser Erklärung der Initiative, die auf der Seite des LFV Bayern zu finden ist. Mit den dort anzutreffenden 13 Verbandslogos wirkt man auf den ersten Blick verdammt stark. Auf den zweiten und dritten Blick erkennt man jedoch zum einen, dass dort auch die Logos mehrerer DAV-Landesverbände zu finden sind, und zum anderen, dass wenn man diese außen vor lässt, die verbleibenden dort zu findenden VdSF-Landesverbände nicht über die 75%-Abstimmungsmajorität verfügen, um die Fusion in diesem Jahr tatsächlich vollständig durchziehen zu können.
Und natürlich ist die Initiative auf VdSF-Seite erst recht zum Scheitern verurteilt, wenn da jetzt noch einer oder mehrere der LV wieder ausscheren...

Thomas hat bereits Kenntnis von 3 VdSF-Landesverbänden mit über 170.000 vertretenen Mitgliedern, die anscheinend aktuell die überstürzte Fusion in diesem Jahr nicht mittragen wollen. 
Westfalen und Lippe zählt (noch?) nicht dazu und hat nach eigenem Bekunden weitere 60.000 Mitglieder.
S-H auch nicht, verhält sich aber nun auch abwartend und positioniert sich plötzlich nicht mehr öffentlich, obwohl dies vor wenigen Monaten dort keinem schwergefallen ist.
|kopfkratWas wird der Rheinische FV wohl machen?
Hessen??? LFV Baden und VFG BW??? 
Ich würde momentan eher dazu tendieren, die ausbleibenden öffentlichen Reaktionen gewisser Landesverbände als Signal dahingehend zu interpretieren, dass am Fusionswochenende plötzlich(?) alles vehement den Bach runtergehen wird.
Vor allem, wenn das wirtschaftliche Überleben des Neuverbandes so sehr am seidenen Faden hängt und wohl nicht ohne Beitragserhöhungen gesichert werden kann.
Und vor allem, wenn ein blindes oder blauäugiges Ja-Sagen trotz der vorliegenden Fakten und vor allem auch trotz der noch fehlenden Informationen sich im Nachhinein als ein schädigendes und kostenintensives Verhalten gegenüber dem eigenen Landesverband heraus stellen könnte, mit nicht absehbaren persönlichen oder amtsbezogenen Konsequenzen.

Oder wer würde als Delegierter seinem LV-Präsidium die Entlastung erteilen, wenn dieses trotz der jetzt offen liegenden Fakten hinsichtlich der Gefahr eines drohenden wirtschaftlichen Kollapses einer Fusion zustimmt und dieser Kollaps dann tatsächlich eintritt???
Oder was ist, wenn sich aus den bis jetzt noch fehlenden Finanzunterlagen plötzlich und unerwartet Aspekte ergeben, die irgendeine Misswirtschaft oder eine Fehlleitung von Verbandsvermögen nachträglich aufzudecken helfen???

Je länger man nachdenkt, desto mehr Fragen fallen einem ein oder Dinge aus der Vergangenheit stehen plötzlich in einem anderen "komischen" Licht...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und nicht über einen gewissen Herrn, wenn Du eine Strafanzeige vermeiden möchtest
> 
> Was Westfalen-Lippe und Dr. Möhlenkamp betrifft, bitte ich Dich, bevor Du weiterschimpfst mal das folgende Szenario zu betrachten:
> 
> ...



Was Westfalen und Lippe angeht, bezweifel ich Deine Erklärung bzw. Ausführung.
Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp ist nicht bereit irgendwelche Ziele oder Gründe für diese Fusion zu nennen. Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp bzw. der Landesverband ist nicht bereit seine Mitglieder transparent über die Fusion und seine Beweggründe zu informieren.
Das einzige Argument welches vorgebracht wird bzw. wurde ist das man mit einer Stimme in Deutschland sprechen muss.
Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp bzw Westfalen u. Lippe wird nicht gezwungen im VDSF zu bleiben bzw. ihn diesen überhaupt anzugehören.
Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp argumentiert im allgemeinen so, dass man genug selbstbewusstsein hat um seine eigene Angelpolitik zu machen und nicht dem VDSF hörig ist. 
Bei dieser ähnlichen Argumentation (nicht Wortgetreu von mir wiedergegeben), stellt sich mir die Frage wieso man überhaupt diesem Bundesverband angehört und nicht viel eher z.B. dem DAV beigetreten ist. Die Alternative gab es.

Nein, Honeyball man unterstützt keinen Verband dessen Politik man nicht mittragen will.
Und mit dem Einwand zum Angelverbot in NRW hat Westfalen u. Lippe im Grunde nur seinen eigenen Popo gerettet.
Ein Angelverbot in NRW oder auch nur für die Kanalstrecken hätte dem Verband erhebliche Verluste beschert.
Eine Verbandszugehörigkeit der Angelvereine wäre dann ohne Sinn und Zweck gewesen.

LFV Westfalen und Lippe ist keinen deut besser als der VDSF und vieler anderer Landesverbände!

LFV Westfalen und Lippe hatte die Chance transparent und offen über die Fusion zu Sprechen, seine Mitglieder detailliert öffentlich zu informieren.
Man hätte spätestens nachdem Statement von Niedersachsen offen Stellung nehmen können.

Ich Frage mich, wie kann ein VDSF Präsident ohne seine Landesverbände aufwind bekommen?

Bayern raus, Niedersachsen raus, Westfalen Lippe raus, Sachsen Anhalt raus...etc.

Wo ist da Aufwind? Wer ist der Vertreter der Landesverbände auf Bundesebene wenn diesem nur noch wenige Landesverbände verbunden bleiben?
Warum entsteht kein offizieller gegenwind zu Mohnert und Co? Wer hat diese Leute eigentlich ins Amt gehieft wenn nicht die Oberen der Landesverbände?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Seh ich auch eher wie Sharpo..

Davon abgesehen:


			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Warum entsteht kein offizieller gegenwind zu Mohnert und Co? Wer hat diese Leute eigentlich ins Amt gehieft wenn nicht die Oberen der Landesverbände?


Weil das letztlich die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer genauso wollen und gut demokratisch deswegen ihre Delegierten aus den Vereinen in die Landesverbände geschickt haben, welche da Vorstände wählten und gewähren liessen, die dann auch den Bundesvorstand so gewählt haben..

Die wollen das halt so......


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

PS:
Ist mir grade erst beim nochmaligen durchlesen aufgefallen, wie wenig Logik und Verstand bei der ganzen Fusionsgeschichte anscheinend die Hauptrolle spielen, wenn Sharpos Posting so stimmen sollte.

Da wird dann verbandsseitig erklärt (und das ist ja nicht nur im VDSF und beim Landesverband WuL so), man müsse mit einer Stimme sprechen:


			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Dr. Möhlenkamp bzw. der Landesverband ist nicht bereit seine Mitglieder transparent über die Fusion und seine Beweggründe zu informieren.
> Das einzige Argument welches vorgebracht wird bzw. wurde ist *das man mit einer Stimme in Deutschland sprechen muss*.



Und dann danach das:


> Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp argumentiert im allgemeinen so, dass man genug selbstbewusstsein hat um seine eigene Angelpolitik zu machen und nicht dem VDSF hörig ist.


Wenn man nicht mal innerhalb des  VDSF einig zu sein scheint und mit einer Stimme sprechen zu können, wie soll das dann nach einer Fusion klappen, da das nach den jetzigen Plänen ja nur ein umbenannter VDSF ist??

uiuiuiuiuiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....

Landesverbände auf der Suche nach der Logik......................????

Oder doch wieder nur das vielen gewohnt erscheinende Bild mit tricksen, tarnen, täuschen, beschwichtigen??


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ist mir grade erst beim nochmaligen durchlesen aufgefallen, wie wenig Logik und Verstand bei der ganzen Fusionsgeschichte anscheinend die Hauptrolle spielen, wenn Sharpos Posting so stimmen sollte.
> 
> Da wird dann verbandsseitig erklärt (und das ist ja nicht nur im VDSF und beim Landesverband WuL so), man müsse mit einer Stimme sprechen:
> ...



Ich muss erwähnen Thomas, diese Aussagen bekam ich per Email von Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp. Sie sind keine offiziellen Aussagen vor der Versammlung.

Aussage zum Selbstbewusstsein und der Nichthörigkeit zum VDSF stammt aus einer Email zur damaligen Androhung eines Angelverbotes in NRW. Nicht direkt zur Fusion!
es ging aber um den VDSF und um seine Angelpolitik...oder auch Nicht- Angelpolitik.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

OK, Sharpo, wenn das so ist und Du das per E-Mail von Dr. Möhlenkamp bekommen hast, dann ist meine ganze Argumentation von gestern Abend natürlich hinfällig.

Dann muss man den LFV WuL einfach als den Verband akzeptieren, der Hoheit über die Kanalstrecken in NRW hat und damit ein kräftiges Argument, um Angler in NRW an sich zu binden.
Für alles andere gilt dann das von Dir Gesagte #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ja, so siehts wohl leider aus..

Nach wie vor scheint der LSFV-NDS der einzige aus der ganzen Verbandsmischpoke zu sein, der sich da für Angler positive Änderungen hinsichtlich Kommunikation, Information und auch Mitnahme der Angler zumindest jetzt momentan anzustreben scheint (man verzeihe mir nach meinen jahrelangen Erfahrungen mit Verbänden meine Skepsis, ob das dauerhaft sein wird)...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> S-H auch nicht, verhält sich aber nun auch abwartend und positioniert sich plötzlich nicht mehr öffentlich, obwohl dies vor wenigen Monaten dort keinem schwergefallen ist


 
Dort sind auch Zweifel aufgekommen und man ist sich seiner Sache nicht mehr so sicher! Da gibt es wohl noch klärungsbedarf bei einigen Themen/ offenen Fragen. 

Wie war das? Aus einem zuckenden Lichtlein wird ein heller Strahl :vik:...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Wie war das? Aus einem zuckenden Lichtlein wird ein heller Strahl


Immer langsam mit die jungen Pferde.........................

Allerdings häufen sich bei mir langsam auch Mails und Telefonate  gerade aus VDSF-Reihen, die auch in mir den Gedanken aufkeimern lassen könnten, dass da zumindest Bewegung in die Sache kommt...

Nach wie vor finde ich es aber mehr als schade, dass da kein einziger anderer Verband/Funktionär - auch nicht aus dem DAV!! - sich auch so sowohl so offen wie öffentlich positioniert wie der LSFV-NDS...

Das hätten in meinen Augen die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, die das ganze Schauspiel ja bezahlen - und die große Mehrzahl nicht organisierter Angler, die das alles ausbaden müssen - wirklich verdient...

Dass aber gerade in einigen Landesverbänden des VDSF gerade in angelpolitischer Hinsicht klar zu werden scheint, dass diese mit der bisherigen restriktiven VDSF-Politik keine neuen Mitgliederrekorde werden feiern können, sollte man vielleicht immer noch nicht von einem hellen Strahl sprechen, aber zugeben, das es mehr als ein zuckendes Lichtlein ist..

Warten wir also ab was am 16/17.11. passiert.....

Und vor allem danach nach dem Scherben und zusammen kehren und den Schuldzuweisungen, wer dann wirklich Angler ernst-  sowie mitnehmen will........................


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich hab im LSFV-SH-Forum auch noch immer keine Antwort erhalten, obwohl ich dort sicher nicht der einzige bin, den die Meinung dieses "Initiative pro DAFV"-Mitgliedsverbandes angesichts der vorliegenden oder nicht-vorliegenden Dokumente interessiert. #c

Irgendwie wird man das Gefühl nicht los, dass alle außer Niedersachsen die Fusion am 17.11. klammheimlich trotz Kenntnis dieser ganzen Fakten durchziehen wollten und jetzt dank Herrn Klasing und unseres permanenten Nachhakens plötzlich und unerwartet erkennen mussten, dass eine unerwarteter Weise plötzlich aufgeklärte Öffentliche Meinung da einen immensen Druck ausüben wird, falls der drohende finanzielle Kollaps eintritt. :m


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Frage am Rande: Wer legt den fest wie ein Verband abstimmt am 17.11.? 

Der Präsident, das Präsidium oder ist für seine Stimmabgabe jeder Delegierte selbst verantwortlich? 

Kann man den jetzt schon verbindlich feststellen, dass alle Delegierte von NDS dagegen stimmen?


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Wer legt den fest wie ein Verband abstimmt am 17.11.?
> 
> Der Präsident, das Präsidium oder ist für seine Stimmabgabe jeder Delegierte selbst verantwortlich?
> 
> Kann man den jetzt schon verbindlich feststellen, dass alle Delegierte von NDS dagegen stimmen?




In erster Linie hat jeder Delegierte nach seinem Gewissen abzustimmen und darf nicht zu einer bestimmten Abstimmung gezwungen werden.
Natürlich unterliegt jeder inoffiziell auch einem Fraktionszwang.
Das Ganze kennt man aus der Politik.
Aber im Grundsatz ist es aber so...auch in der Politik...jeder nach seinem Gewissen.

Wie Wahlen abzuhalten sind, wird eigentlich vom Wahlausschuss bestimmt....oder es steht in der Satzung, oder sonst wo.

Desweiteren wird es nichts Verbindliches geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Die Entscheidung war einstimmig unter den Delegierten in NDS, dem Kurs des Vorstandes zu folgen und diesen zu unterstützen und so abzustimmen.......


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Wer legt den fest wie ein Verband abstimmt am 17.11.?
> 
> Der Präsident, das Präsidium oder ist für seine Stimmabgabe jeder Delegierte selbst verantwortlich?
> 
> Kann man den jetzt schon verbindlich feststellen, dass alle Delegierte von NDS dagegen stimmen?


 

Grundsätzlich geben die Vereine den Landesverbänden vor, wie er zu entscheiden und abzustimmen hat. Dazu wurden dann in den Vereinen die Mitglieder befragt. So zumindest bei mir in SH im Verein.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geben die Vereine den Landesverbänden vor, wie er zu entscheiden und abzustimmen hat. Dazu wurden dann in den Vereinen die Mitglieder befragt. So zumindest bei mir in SH im Verein.



Dies wäre dann der Fraktionszwang.
Diesem Unterliegt aber offiziell kein Delegierter.

Wenn dem Delegierten durch diese Wahlvorgabe ein Gewissenskonflikt entsteht, hat dieser entgegen der Wahlvorgabe zu Wählen oder sein Amt niederzulegen.

Da es aber oftmals mit dem Gewissen hapert, wird nach Fraktionsvorgabe abgestimmt.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Moin

Schön zu sehen wie einige hier auf einmal nicht mehr das zu sagen haben was sie noch vor 1-2 Jahren gesagt haben,das auf einmal der Bass nicht mehr stimmt und der Schlagzeuger an seiner Schießbude neu takte zum alt gewohnten Lied spielt.

Ich habe keine lust das Ab zu durchsuchen,aber es ist schon erstaunlich wie auf einmal die Musik immer leiser wird,und das von so guten Sängern Keyboardern Schlagzeugern und anhang.


Ich nenne das feinstes Heucheln bis in die obersten Spitzen der letzten verbliebenen Haare mit samt ihren Wurzeln.
Und vergeßt nicht = Schnell noch raus,die Fahne in die richtige Windrichtung hängen dann wird alles gut.

Einfach nur .....piiiieppppp.... 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Schön zu sehen wie einige hier auf einmal nicht mehr das zu sagen haben was sie noch vor 1-2 Jahren gesagt haben,das auf einmal der Bass nicht mehr stimmt und der Schlagzeuger an seiner Schießbude neu takte zum alt gewohnten Lied spielt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin für meinen Teil gerne bereit, alles zu vergessen was war, wenn es in eine für Angler so positive Richtung geht wie bis jetzt im LSFV-NDS....

Solange wie bis jetzt öffentlich in ALLEN ANDEREN Verbänden weiterhin nur gemauert und gemauschelt wrd, haben wir noch  mit ALLEN ANDEREN genügend anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre, denen man auf die Finger  schauen muss..


----------



## Tomasz (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geben die Vereine den Landesverbänden vor, wie er zu entscheiden und abzustimmen hat. Dazu wurden dann in den Vereinen die Mitglieder befragt. So zumindest bei mir in SH im Verein.



Auch das nenne ich mal vorbildlich#6 und ist nach meinem Wissen nicht die übliche Praxis in den beiden Anglerverbänden#d. 
Wie lief das denn genau bei Euch ab und zu welchem Zeitpunkt der Fusionsgeschichte fand die Abstimmung an der Basis statt? Ga es die Infos vom Landesverband direkt an die Vereine, mit dem Hinweis darüber abzustimmen? Und mit welchen Infos habt ihr worüber abgestimmt?
Das wäre nämlich interessant zu wissen. Im LAVB hält man sich da doch sehr bedeckt. Jedenfalls sind mir auf Vereinsebene keine Abstimmungen bekannt und auf Ebene des KAV müsste man sich eigentlich angesichts der desaströsen Informationspolitik eigentlich der Stimme enthalten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin für meinen Teil gerne bereit, alles zu vergessen was war, wenn es in eine für Angler so positive Richtung geht wie bis jetzt im LSFV-NDS....
> 
> Solange wie bis jetzt öffentlich in ALLEN ANDEREN Verbänden weiterhin nur gemauert und gemauschelt wrd, haben wir noch mit ALLEN ANDEREN genügend anglerfeindliche Verbände und Funktionäre, denen man auf die Finger schauen muss..


 

Mein Post galt nicht der AB Redaktion,obwohl die auch manchmal nicht zu verstehen ist,aber da es ja kein anderer macht (Angler aufklären) ist sie hier für die Jahrelange aufklärung zu loben.

Mir ging es in meinem Post eher um die vielen Sänger Schlagzeuger..... die auf einmal ihre Noten und töne vergessen haben,die sie doch Jahrelang so erfolgreich Sangen.


Ich hoffe das der Stimmbruch nicht für ewig anhält,das *könnte* sonst zu erheblichen Langzeitschäden in form von Glaubhaftigkeit führen.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Im LAVB hält man sich da doch sehr bedeckt. Jedenfalls sind mir auf Vereinsebene keine Abstimmungen bekannt und auf Ebene des KAV müsste man sich eigentlich angesichts der desaströsen Informationspolitik eigentlich der Stimme enthalten.



Naja, die werden eben (im besten Falle) pflichtgemäß die Unterlagen in den Geschäftsstellen zur Einsicht ausgelegt haben..

Und das wars dann..

Daher ist ja der Weg des LSFV-NDS so hoch zu schätzen und positiv zu werten:
Weil hier anscheinend an einem Kulturwechsel gearbeitet wird und dieser auch aktiv umgesetzt und vom ganzen Vorstand mitgetragen wird.

Dass sich da die Hinterzimmermauschler in allen anderen Verbänden mehr als schwer tun, ist doch klar..

Aber man kriegt immer mehr auch aus anderen Verbänden mit, dass durch die Aktion der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente durch den LSFV-NDS immer  mehr Funktionäre und Delegierte der zweiten und dritten Reihe ins nachdenken kommen und wohl nicht mehr wie bisher alles nur abnicken werden..

Und wenn das erstmal in der Welt ist, kann mans auch nicht mehr so einfach aus der Welt schafffen...

Die gewählten Vorstände und eingestellten Geschäftsführer der Verbände, die sich bisher der (w)irren Inititiative anbgeschlossen hatten, werden es immer schwerer haben das in ihren Verbänden logisch zu verkaufen...

Von daher ist - unabhängig davon, was am 16./17. wirklich dann passiert - dieser Kulturwandel in Information und Mitnahme der Angler durch den LSFV-NDS zu begrüßen...


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich glaube im LAVB gab es einen Tag des Vorsitzenden wo über die Fusion informiert und auch abgestimmt wurde. 

Frag doch mal Deinen Vorsitzenden. Ist alles noch nicht so lange her.

Und auch im VDSF (Verbandsausschuss, Hauptversammlung) gab es genug Abstimmungen (auch mit NDS) die *einstimmig* einer Fusion zugestimm haben.

Auch bei mir in meinem Landesverband gab es etliche informationen zur Fusion und genug Abstimmungen. 
Wir haben eine Zeitschrift (Angler und Fischer) in der wird regelmäßig über alles geschrieben.

Was der Landesverband macht, bestimmen die Vereinen, sie können Anträge stellen, Mehrheiten suchen und Rücktritte erzwingen oder auch neue  Leute wählen.
Aber es ist hier wie überall, es wird gern und ausgiebig gemeckert, nur Verantwortung zu übernehmen und ehrenamtlich in seiner Freizeit sich für die Angler zu engagieren, dass wollen die wenigsten.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Aber es ist hier wie überall, es wird gern und ausgiebig gemeckert, nur Verantwortung zu übernehmen und ehrenamtlich in seiner Freizeit sich für die Angler zu engagieren, dass wollen die wenigsten.


 

Da gibt es aber auch genügend die haben das 10-20-30 Jahre getan,und sind irgendwann zum entschluß gekommen = Bringt nix ausser Nerven/Ärger und Nebenkriegsplätzen.

Und das sind noch nichtmal wenige die darüber Singen könnten wenn sie wollten.


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich glaube im LAVB gab es einen Tag des Vorsitzenden wo über die Fusion informiert und auch abgestimmt wurde.
> 
> Frag doch mal Deinen Vorsitzenden. Ist alles noch nicht so lange her.
> 
> ...



Stellt sich aber die Frage was im Detail abgestimmt wurde.

Stellt sich die Frage wie und in welchem Umfang informiert wurde.
Manch einer Informiert und erwähnt 99% der Tatsachen nicht. 
Dennoch wurde informiert.
Laut Herrn Klasing wurde aber vom VDSF *NICHT* informiert!

Offensichtlich handelt es sich hier um zweierlei Informationsgehalt.

Desweiteren gibt es auch Leute die Kritisieren, sich engagieren und vom Verein/ Verband zum Schweigen gebracht werden bevor diese eine Mehrheit erreichen können.


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Sorry, ich bin ehrenamtlicher Funktionär und ich kann Dir ein laaanges Lied singen von Nerven/Ärger und Nebenkriegsplätze. Frag mal meinen Frau wie oft ich nicht zu Hause bin und mich mit irgendwelchen Problemem anderer rumärgere.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



gründler schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch genügend die haben das 10-20-30 Jahre getan,und sind irgendwann zum entschluß gekommen = Bringt nix ausser Nerven/Ärger und Nebenkriegsplätzen.
> 
> Und das sind noch nichtmal wenige die darüber Singen könnten wenn sie wollten.
> 
> ...



Es wird oftmals nicht mal zu den 10 Jahren Engagement kommen.
Unbequeme Leute werden oftmals vom Vorstand lange vorher zum Schweigen gebracht.
Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen etc. und dann wird man aus dem Verein/ Verband geworfen.
Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass der verein ohne Vorstand da steht...und dies will ja keiner im verein. Also wird die kleine Kröte geschluckt und Angler xyz verbannt.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin ehrenamtlicher Funktionär und ich kann Dir ein laaanges Lied singen von Nerven/Ärger und Nebenkriegsplätze. Frag mal meinen Frau wie oft ich nicht zu Hause bin und mich mit irgendwelchen Problemem anderer rumärgere.


 
Ja vieleicht kommst du dann irgendwann an einen tag wo ich auch schon gewesen bin = Leckt mich alle am A....macht euren Kram alleine und Heuchelt weiter schön rum, (Heucheln,nicht auf dich bezogen) sondern so allgemein.

Ist ja nicht so das ich nicht wüßte wovon ich rede  


|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich glaube im LAVB gab es einen Tag des Vorsitzenden wo über die Fusion informiert und auch abgestimmt wurde.
> 
> Frag doch mal Deinen Vorsitzenden. Ist alles noch nicht so lange her.
> ...
> ...



Richtig, es gab Anfang des Jahres in Brandenburg den Tag der Vereinsvorsitzenden und dieser Tag ist im Verbandsorgan auch "ordentlich gefeiert" worden. Diese Einladung erreichte meinen Vorsitzenden so spät, dass es nicht daran teilnehmen konnte. Aber selbst wenn er daran teilgenommen hätte, wäre es ihm mit den an diesem Tag evtl. übergebenen Unterlagen nicht möglich gewesen, für seinen Verein abzustimmen. Dazu hätte einer Rücksprache und Diskussion auf Vereinsebene bedurft. 
Zudem gabe es bis dahin kaum oder keine Infos über die vom LAVB mitgetragenen Initiativgruppe und auch nicht wo die Reise hingehen soll. Die ganze Zeitschiene, wann was in den Vereinen diskutiert werden sollte ist Dir sicher bekannt.
Auch der LAVB hat ein Verbandsorgan. Dem "Märkischen Angler" zufolge ist alles chick und die Fusion wird wie von allen gewollt kommen. Hintergründe... Fakten... Ziele...Kontroversen??? Nichts!!!
Das der Landesverband das macht, was die Vereine ihm vorgeben, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Zumindest ist mir kein Verein bekannt, der den LAVB darum gebeten hat aus dem DAV auszuscheren und die Intitiativgruppe zu gründen. Mir ist auch kein Diskussionsprozeß dazu bekannt. Wie auch, wo doch für die, die sich  dafür interessieren und einbringen wollen die nötigen Infos fehlen.
Ich gebe Dir aber insofern Recht, dass es der Basis, sei es aus Unkenntnis über die Vorgänge in den Verbänden oder auch aus Desinteresse relativ egal ist und man mit einer "geschickten" eingefädelten Abstimmung diese für sich entscheiden könnte. Das ist schade, entläßt den Verband aber nicht aus der Pflicht, seine Mitglieder zu informieren und auf den Weg von so weitreiiechenden Entscheidungen wie einer Fusion mitzunehmen. Meckern hilft sicher auch nicht weiter, da hast Du völlig recht und die  Diskussionen an den Stammtischen gehen mir genauso auf den Senkel aber was ist so schwer daran für diese Fusion offensiv zu werben, wenn sie denn richtig und vernünftig ist. Angesichts dessen, dass nicht oder nur unzureichend und spät informiert wird, wird man zumindest die wenigen an der Verbandspolitik Interessierten desillusionieren. Eine konstruktive Mitarbeit ist hier nicht möglich und auch kaum zu erwarten. 
Aber wenn es bei Dir im LV besser lief als in Brandenburg, dann hätte ich und viele andere gerne genauere Infos.
Wie lief das denn genau bei Euch ab und zu welchem Zeitpunkt der  Fusionsgeschichte fand die Abstimmung an der Basis statt? Ga es die  Infos vom Landesverband direkt an die Vereine, mit dem Hinweis darüber  abzustimmen? Und mit welchen Infos habt ihr worüber abgestimmt?
Wenn es in Deinem LV und in SH um soviel besser lief als in Brandenburg dann lasst uns doch voneinander lernen und helft uns wie es in solch weitreichenden und schwierigen Prozessen besser laufen kann.  
Was ist so schwer daran. Warum kann man das nicht offen kommunizieren und diskutieren. Die Fakten rund um die Fusion z.B. sind doch keine Staatsgehemnisse.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Na dann frage ich mich natürlich wer von NDS bei den entscheidenden Beschlüssen in den Hauptversammlungen und Verbandsausschüssen in den letzten 3 Jahren anwesend war. Das höchste Organ des VDSF ist der Verbandsausschuss!!!! D.h. dort sitzen alle Präsis der LV!
---------------------------------------------------------------

Bitte nicht die Mär von den Leuten die sich unbedingt ehrenamtlich engagieren wollen, es aber nicht schaffen die alten Strukturen aufzubrechen. Ich bin seit 1983 Funktionär und habe genug Praxiserfahrung.
Erst vor ca. 8 Wochen in meinem Verein erlebt, der alte Kassierer schmeisst hin, es wollte sich partou niemand finden der das weiter machen wollte!


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Zitat:"Was ist so schwer daran. Warum kann man das nicht offen kommunizieren und diskutieren. Die Fakten rund um die Fusion z.B. sind doch keine Staatsgehemnisse."

Nein, kein Staatsgeheimnis. Aber Verbandsgeheimnis.
Bis auf den LSFV NDS hat keiner öffentlich oder auch auf Email- Nachfragen dazu Stellung bezogen.
KEINER!


----------



## Knispel (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



gründler schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch genügend die haben das 10-20-30 Jahre getan,und sind irgendwann zum entschluß gekommen = Bringt nix ausser Nerven/Ärger und Nebenkriegsplätzen.
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:


 


Sharpo schrieb:


> Es wird oftmals nicht mal zu den 10 Jahren Engagement kommen.
> Unbequeme Leute werden oftmals vom Vorstand lange vorher zum Schweigen gebracht.
> Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen etc. und dann wird man aus dem Verein/ Verband geworfen.
> Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass der verein ohne Vorstand da steht...und dies will ja keiner im verein. Also wird die kleine Kröte geschluckt und Angler xyz verbannt.


 
Wo ihr Recht habt habt ihr Recht. Ich habe das selber erfahren müssen !!!
Zu guter Letzt sagt keiner mehr danke für über 30 Jahre -aber machen will das auch keiner, obwohl alle es mit ihren Worten besser können ...


----------



## Fischdieb (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Tomazs, gute Ansatz, ich melde mich bei Dir!
Wir telefonieren. 
Hier im AB ist mir das alles zu einseitig und das "Feindbild" wird klar vorgegeben.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Erst vor ca. 8 Wochen in meinem Verein erlebt, der alte Kassierer schmeisst hin, es wollte sich partou niemand finden der das weiter machen wollte!


 

Und hast du dich mal im stillen gefragt warum das mittlerweile nicht nur bei dir im Verein so ist,sondern sich überall in De. wieder findet???

Und mehr und mehr Vereine sowie Vorstände "kaputt" gehen???



|wavey:


----------



## smithie (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



gründler schrieb:


> Und hast du dich mal im stillen gefragt warum das mittlerweile nicht nur bei dir im Verein so ist,sondern sich überall in De. wieder findet???
> 
> Und mehr und mehr Vereine sowie Vorstände "kaputt" gehen???
> 
> ...


weil jeder seinen Beitrag für die Rahmenbedigungen zahlen und fischen gehen will.
Verantwortung übernehmen und den Verein am Laufen halten sollen bitte andere.


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

falsch, weil die karre meist so in den dreck gefahren ist, daß es unmöglich wird diese da raus zu holen.
da haben sich oft strukturen gebildet, die so verkrustet sind, daß es jemandem, der etwas ändern will, sehr sehr schwer gemacht wird bzw. dieser jemand ganz schnell wieder weg vom fenster ist.
egal ob freiwillig oder ob er gegangen wird.
ohne das sich mehrere zusammentun wird gar nix passieren, einzelne haben da keine chance egal wie gut sie es meinen oder tun wollen.
ist aber nicht nur beim angeln so.
ja es gibt vereine wo es funktioniert, die sind aber in der minderheit.

antonio


----------



## smithie (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch, weil die karre meist so in den dreck gefahren ist, daß es unmöglich wird diese da raus zu holen.


Deine Erfahrung.
Meine:
Schriftführer oder Kassier oder Jugendleiter hören auf, weil sie keine Zeit/Lust mehr haben.
Der Karren ist nicht im Dreck, er will einfach nur weiter gezogen werden, will aber keiner...


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

und warum keine lust mehr?
warum hat kein anderer lust?

nicht als hauptgrund weil es zeit kostet, weil es sich keiner mehr antun will auf grund der situation, die über jahre gewachsen ist.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Auch das nenne ich mal vorbildlich#6 und ist nach meinem Wissen nicht die übliche Praxis in den beiden Anglerverbänden#d.
> Wie lief das denn genau bei Euch ab und zu welchem Zeitpunkt der Fusionsgeschichte fand die Abstimmung an der Basis statt? Ga es die Infos vom Landesverband direkt an die Vereine, mit dem Hinweis darüber abzustimmen? Und mit welchen Infos habt ihr worüber abgestimmt?
> Das wäre nämlich interessant zu wissen.


 
Wenn ich nicht irre, dann sind wir 2007 als Mitglieder das erste mal nach unserer Meinung zu dem Thema gefragt worden und da war die Richtung einstimmig.

Dann war ca. 2 Jahre Ruhe und dann bagann die Fussion langsam. Ich glaube 2010 kam die nächste Meinungsabfrage und zuletzt letzes Jahr, jeweils auf der JHV.

Es ist natürlich nicht ausszuschließen, dass die Informationen dann immer aktuell sind, meist sind sie mindestens 3 Monate alt oder älter, da ist wirklich ein Defizit im Gefüge vorhanden, das kann auch ich nicht abstreiten, weil die Wege teilweise sehr umständlich sind. 

Fakt ist aber, dass bei allen Befragungen die Mehrheit, ganz klar für die Fussion gewesen ist und der Verband somit zumindest den Willen seiner Angler kannte.

Inwieweit soetwas auch in anderen Vereinen bis zur Basis gelangt ist, das erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Inwiefern die Deligierten nun frei für sich abstimmen dürfen oder sich an den Willen der Befragten halten müssen, das kann ich rechtlich jetzt nicht einschätzen. Eigentlich sollte er aber seine Landesverbandsangler und deren Interesse vertreten, alles weitere muss er dann mit sich selbst ausmachen.

Auch auf der letzten JHV des Landesverbandes gab es noch die Richtung PRO DAFV, weswegen unser Verband wohl auch in der Initiative ist, also den Mitgliederwillen verfolgt.


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

die deligierten haben nen klaren auftrag von ihren mitglieder und den haben sie auszuführen egal, ob sie der gleichen meinung sind oder auch nicht.
und wenn sie es mit sich nicht vereinbaren können, dann sollen sie zurücktreten.
so sollte es sein, ist aber sehr oft nicht so.

antonio


----------



## smithie (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



antonio schrieb:


> und warum keine lust mehr?
> warum hat kein anderer lust?
> 
> nicht als hauptgrund weil es zeit kostet, weil es sich keiner mehr antun will auf grund der situation, die über jahre gewachsen ist.
> ...


Stimmt, keiner will auf die dunkle Seite der Macht.
Muss ja ganz schön zugehen bei euch, wenn Du das so verbittert siehst.


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



smithie schrieb:


> Stimmt, keiner will auf die dunkle Seite der Macht.
> Muss ja ganz schön zugehen bei euch, wenn Du das so verbittert siehst.



ich seh das nicht verbittert, sondern objektiv würd ich sagen.
und bei uns im verein läuft es relativ gut.
nur eben wenige vereine bringen da gar nichts, weils nach weiter oben hin eben auf den eingefahrenen gleisen weitergeht.
jetzt haben die "guten vereine"( die minderheit) im prinzip zwei möglichkeiten.

1. sie legen sich mit denen weiter oben an mit dem risiko von retourkutschen und was es sonst noch so alles gibt und gegeben hat.

oder

2. sie machen ihr ding im stillen kämmerlein für sich und halten sich nach oben raus.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dorschgreifer, *alle* oder zumindest die meisten wollen _eine_ Fusion.
Die Frage ist doch mittlerweile nur noch:
Wer will *diese* Fusion, die überstürzt unter Fehlen grundlegender finanzieller Informationen und unter Vorliegen von Informationen, die Zweifel an der wirtschaftlichen Existenzfähigkeit des fusionierten Verbandes aufkommen lassen, am 16./17.11. über's Knie gebrochen werden soll ???

Wenn überhaupt abgestimmt wurde, dann nur Ja oder Nein und nie bzw. nirgendswo mit der Option _Ja, aber..._

Dein LSFV-SH könnte auch mit einer Unterstützung des von Mohnert angeleierten Vorschlags (VdSF umbenennen und dann jeden aufnehmen, der es will) das Votum der Basis (Ja zu _irgendeiner_ Fusion) erfüllen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich finde es gut, dass Herr Klasing und das Präsidium des LSFV-NDS sich die Entwicklung in den Verbänden weder schönreden noch einfach weiter machen wie bisher (immerhin ist ein Rückgang der in den über die Vereine in Verbänden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer seit der Wende von ca. 300.000 zu verzeichnen)....

Sondern mittels offener Kommunikation, Information und Mitnahme der Angler versuchen will, das zu ändern, wenn möglich zu verbessern im Sinne der Angler..

*Dass nicht einmal die Landesverbände selber von den Bundesverbänden ausreichend informiert wurden, sollte jedem, klar geworden sein, der das Interview gelesen hat.*

Dass die Informations- und Entscheidungsfolge in der Praxis in den Landesverbänden nur von Scheuklappenfunktionären als optimal bezeichnet wird, dürfte auch kaum jemand bstreiten.

Daher bin ich froh, dass es hier im LSFV-NDS anscheinend einen Kulturwandel zu geben scheint..

Und würde mir wünschen, dass der auch in vielen anderen Verbänden kommt.......

Information und Offenheit hat nie geschadet - ausser denen, die mauscheln wollen...........


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

das ist alles gut und schön, wo aber sind die andern, die auf dieser linie mitziehen.
ich sehe noch keine anderen im moment  nur nds.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, dann sind wir 2007 als Mitglieder das erste mal nach unserer Meinung zu dem Thema gefragt worden und da war die Richtung einstimmig.
> 
> Dann war ca. 2 Jahre Ruhe und dann bagann die Fussion langsam. Ich glaube 2010 kam die nächste Meinungsabfrage und zuletzt letzes Jahr, jeweils auf der JHV.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass es dann bei Euch besser gelaufen ist als bei uns. Und ich gebe Dir Recht, dass es schwierig ist, immer auf dem aktuellen Stand zu informieren. Aber warum hat man dann immer wieder grünes Licht für den Fusionsprozess gegeben, wenn doch die Zeitschiene der Fusion viel zu knapp war, um diese in den Vereinen diskutieren zu können. Wie konnte man angesichts der sich im Laufe der Jahre ständig verändernden Rahmenbedingungen (verschiedene Satzungs- und Verschmelzungsentwürfe, 10-Kommission an und aus, Initiativgruppe usw) immer wieder einstimmig für die Fusion stimmen. Wurde da sachlich und auch kontrovers diskutiert oder ist es am Ende so, wie hier leider immer wieder behauptet wird, die organisierten Angler bekommen was sie verdienen? Gleichgültigkeit und weiter zum nächsten Punkt? 
Gleich vorweg auch ich bin DAV-Mitglied und ich weiß um die Schwierigkeiten, die Basis für solche Themen zu interessieren, aber wenn man die Statements unseres Landesverbandes hört, dann geht alles seinen guten und widerspruchlos sauberen Gang. Dass es da Kontroversen gibt, wie jüngst vom LSFV-NDS eingestellt und bestätigt, davon gibt es keine Spur. Also ist doch auch klar, dass die Abstimmungsberechtigten brav ihre Stimme geben. Ich will daran auch garnicht zweifeln, aber mir erschließt sich dieser Prozess nur schwer. Warum kann man weder hier noch im Verband sachlich informieren und diskutieren und um die Fusion werben und kämpfen? Warum bekommt man immer wieder das Gefühl, die da oben machen es schon und was sie da machen würde die Basis sowieso nicht verstehen also informieren wir sie am Besten so wenig wie möglich. 
Es wäre ein Disaster, wenn angesichts der immer wieder auch in der Vergangenheit dargestellten einstimmigen Willensbekundung zu einer Fusion, das Projekt wiederum scheitern würde. Da muss doch im Vorfeld angesichts der vielen Anläufe etwas grundsätzlich schief gelaufen sein und man lernt nicht aus den Fehlern.
Und wenn Dein Landesverband, denn ich um seine Forum beneide (ganz ehrllich meine Meinung), so um seine Mitglieder bemüht ist warum kommt dann seit Wochen nichts auf die letzten Fragen zur Fusion? 
Habt Ihr denn in Deinem Verein die selben Dokumente vom LV zur Verfügung bekommen wie sie die Niedersachsen ins Netzt gestellt haben? Wie werden Sie bei Euch kommentiert und gewertet? 
Ganz ehrlich, so sehr ich die aktuelle Verfahrensweise des LSFV-NDS auch begrüße offen zu informieren und zu kommentieren, so habe ich doch auch ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei, dass hier nichts anderes als Politik gemacht wird. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, diese Offenheit war längst überfällig, aber angesichts der "alles in Butter"-Politik der anderen Verbände und der bisherigen Fusionsgeschichte läuft doch da irgendetwas grundsätzlich schief. Warum kann man nicht offen diskutieren und Probleme ansprechen und aus dem Weg räumen. 
Das AB ist auch aus meiner Sicht nicht der beste Ort dafür. Aber im Moment der einzig mir bekannnte, wo zeitnah oder überhaupt Informationen zu bekommen sind. Der richtige Ort dafür wären aber eigentlich die Verbands- und Vereinstrukturen oder sieht das jemand anders?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, *alle* oder zumindest die meisten wollen _eine_ Fusion.
> Die Frage ist doch mittlerweile nur noch:
> Wer will *diese* Fusion, die überstürzt unter Fehlen grundlegender finanzieller Informationen und unter Vorliegen von Informationen, die Zweifel an der wirtschaftlichen Existenzfähigkeit des fusionierten Verbandes aufkommen lassen, am 16./17.11. über's Knie gebrochen werden soll ???
> 
> ...



Wie Du schon Schreibst, und wie ich bereits gefragt habe.
Wie hat man zur Abstimmung gefragt? 
Fusion auf Gedeih und Verderben?
Ja oder Nein?

Fusion mit einem dicken Minus in der Bilanz und zwei Geschäftsstellen und....?
Ja oder Nein?

Eine Abstimmung ohne vollständigen Hintergrundinformationen oder mit ALLEN Informationen?


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

eben!

Seit über zwei Jahren bemängeln wir ja haargenau diesen Informationsmissstand.

Und genauso lange wird uns vorgehalten, dies wäre ja gar nicht so und wir würden übertreiben.

Nach dem, was jetzt so ans Tageslicht kommt, haben wir eher derbe _unter_trieben!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> eben!
> 
> Seit über zwei Jahren bemängeln wir ja haargenau diesen Informationsmissstand.
> 
> ...



Ihr hattet doch auch keine Fakten in der Hand, bzw. für uns nicht zugänglich.

Hinzu kommt euer schlechter Diskussionsstil.  
Aber Schwamm drüber.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Thomasz

ich kürz das ab, eigentlich müßte ich Deinen Beitrag komplett zitieren und zustimmen.
Ich habe so den Eindruck ( bitte das ist nur meine Meinung),
dass der Herr erkannt hat, wenn er zustimmt, muss er in 2 bis 3 Jahren, seinen Mitgliedern ne Beitragserhöhung schmackhaft machen, die heute schon absehbar ist. Diesem Dilemma wollte er sich vermutlich nicht stellen. 
(Manche sagen: wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, gründe ich nen Arbeitskreis; in dem Falle Frage die Angler, ob sie ne Fusion wollen)
Man könnte auch über den Sinn einer Meinungsumfrage reden und deren mögliche Konseqenzen im Falle des Scheiterns einer Fusion, lass ich aber.
Zum Rest: es möge auch in meinem Landesverband eine überwiegende Zustimmung gegeben haben, nur wie kommt man plötzlich in einen Initiativgruppe? Info's dazu weitgehend Fehlanzeige.
Und neben den nun offensichtlichen finanziellen Fragen im Zusammenhang mit der geplanten Fusion- Ziele / Ausrichtungen sind immer noch nicht definiert.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, *alle* oder zumindest die meisten wollen _eine_ Fusion.
> ...
> Wenn überhaupt abgestimmt wurde, dann nur Ja oder Nein und nie bzw. nirgendswo mit der Option _Ja, aber..._
> ...



Wie ich schon angedeutet habe und selbst oft genug selbst erlebt habe, läßt sich eine Absstimmung natürlich prima steuern. Noch dazu, wenn es keine kontroverse Debatte gibt und wenn dafür die vollen Informationen fehlen. Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. 
Das wäre auch in meinem Verein so. Würde man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Option Fusion "ja" an den Anfang der Abstimmung setzen, wäre die Zustimmung gewiss. 
Würden dagegen im Vorfeld alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen und diskutiert werden können, so würde die Versammlung die  Abstimmung bis zu dem Zeitpunkt verschieben, bis alle sich ein Bild und eine Meinung bilden konnten. Dann müssten die Verbände wie in allen anderen Strukturen auch um die Fusion werben und die Mitglieder mit auf den Weg nehmen. Sie müssten Unstimmigkeiten ausräumen und Ängsten entgegentreten. Sie müssten Ziele formulieren, die die Fusion so wichtig und unentbehrllich machen. Sie müssten Verbandsdemokratie- und Verbandsarbeit lebendig machen. Was ist so schwer daran? Damit sollten sich übrigens auch die Nachwuchsprobleme in den Vorständen verbessern lassen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Davon ab:
Wer selbst jetzt noch  nach den veröffentlichten Dokumenten, die klar die finanziellen Unsicherheiten belegen und da wurde ja nur oberflächlich geprüft (VDSF-GmbH wurden immer noch keine Verträge/Geldflüsse offengelegt z. B.), als Delegierter für diese Fusion mit den hier vorgelegten Dokumenten stimmen würde, dem ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen ..

Das ist mehr als verantwortungslos und ich bin froh, wie durch das veröffentlichen dieser Dokumente das (w)irre Treiben dieser (w)irren Initiative entlarvt wurde, die warum auch immer diese bescheuerte rt der Fusion unbedingt noch 2012 durchboxen wollte.

Und ich bin mehr als froh, dass Herr Klasing wie sein Präsidium und Verband klar gesagt hat, dass es für einen einheitlichen Verband nicht nur um die gesunde Finanzen und kompetentes Personal gehen kann, sondern dass als Grundvoraussetzung der angelpolitische Kurs geklärt sein muss.....

Genau da also, was wir schon immer gefordert haben..


Meint er es ernst damit, sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter, da es dann auch zukünftig ohne vorherige angelpolitische Festlegung keine wie auch immer geartete Fusion mit dem LSFV-NDS geben kann....





			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssten die Verbände wie in allen anderen Strukturen auch um die Fusion werben und die Mitglieder mit auf den Weg nehmen. Sie müssten Unstimmigkeiten ausräumen und Ängsten entgegentreten. Sie müssten Ziele formulieren, die die Fusion so wichtig und unentbehrllich machen. Sie müssten Verbandsdemokratie- und Verbandsarbeit lebendig machen. Was ist so schwer daran? Damit sollten sich übrigens auch die Nachwuchsprobleme in den Vorständen verbessern lassen.


Genau was wir immer gefordert haben, von Anfang an..

Und genau das scheint man im LSFV-NDS als einzigem von allen Verbänden bis jetzt verstanden zu haben..........

Ich begrüße das ausdrücklich....................


----------



## antonio (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wie ich schon angedeutet habe und selbst oft genug selbst erlebt habe, läßt sich eine Absstimmung natürlich prima steuern. Noch dazu, wenn es keine kontroverse Debatte gibt und wenn dafür die vollen Informationen fehlen. Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht.
> Das wäre auch in meinem Verein so. Würde man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Option Fusion "ja" an den Anfang der Abstimmung setzen, wäre die Zustimmung gewiss.
> Würden dagegen im Vorfeld alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen und diskutiert werden können, so würde die Versammlung die  Abstimmung bis zu dem Zeitpunkt verschieben, bis alle sich ein Bild und eine Meinung bilden konnten.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich finde es nach wie vor klasse, dass der LSFV-NDS da eben nun anscheinend andere Wege - anglerfreundliche - beschreiten will.

Darin sollte man diesen Verband bestärken und unterstützen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Bitte nicht die Mär von den Leuten die sich unbedingt ehrenamtlich engagieren wollen, es aber nicht schaffen die alten Strukturen aufzubrechen. Ich bin seit 1983 Funktionär und habe genug Praxiserfahrung.
> Erst vor ca. 8 Wochen in meinem Verein erlebt, der alte Kassierer schmeisst hin, es wollte sich partou niemand finden der das weiter machen wollte!





Fischdieb schrieb:


> Tomazs, gute Ansatz, ich melde mich bei Dir!
> Wir telefonieren.
> Hier im AB ist mir das alles zu einseitig und das "Feindbild" wird klar vorgegeben.




Wobei Du ja nun selbst kräftigst mithilfst.

Du bist seit fast 30 Jahren "Funktionär", wie Du selbst behauptest. Du schreibst hier ab und zu mit, aber die Diskussion mit Fakten und Informationen zu untermauern, dass schaffst Du auch mit 30 Jahren Funktionärsarbeit nicht. 
Und Informationen müsstest Du als "Funktionär" ja nun mehr als genug haben. Warum gehst Du damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit ? Und wenn nicht hier, warum nicht über die Internetpräsenz Deines Verbandes ?

Es sind genau solche Funktionäre wie Du, die die Öffentlichkeit scheuen, wie die Kakerlaken das Licht. 30 Jahre abnicken und hinter verschlossenen Türen mauscheln. Und jeden Ansatz zur Kritik, jedes energischere Hinterfragen als Majestätsbeleidigung auffassen. 

Oder meinst Du mit "Funktionär" irgendein Pöstchen in einem Verein ? Dann hast Du Dich allerdings ein wenig in Deiner Wichtigkeit überschätzt, darüber reden wir hier nicht und das ist nicht mit Funktionär gemeint.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wobei Du ja nun selbst kräftigst mithilfst.
> 
> Du bist seit fast 30 Jahren "Funktionär", wie Du selbst behauptest. Du schreibst hier ab und zu mit, aber die Diskussion mit Fakten und Informationen zu untermauern, dass schaffst Du auch mit 30 Jahren Funktionärsarbeit nicht.
> Und Informationen müsstest Du als "Funktionär" ja nun mehr als genug haben. Warum gehst Du damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit ? Und wenn nicht hier, warum nicht über die Internetpräsenz Deines Verbandes ?
> ...


 
Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich keinen "Gefällt mir" Button...:vik:.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Naja, das in allen Verbänden da in in den letzten Jahren, im VDSF insbesondere seit Drosse, gerade angel- und informationspolitisch vieles schieflief, wird ja kaum jemand bestreiten wollen.

Dass sich jeder Funktionär schwertun wird, zuzugeben, dass in den letzten Jahrzehnten da vieles schiefgelaufen ist, ist normal und menschlich. 
Denn entweder hat er diese anglerfeindlichen Dinge unterstützt, ignoriert oder wider besseren Wissens trotzdem mit abgenickt..

*Und genau deswegen bewerte ich das momentane Verhalten des LSFV-NDS und seines Präsidenten/Präsidiums so positiv.*
Weil die sagen, so kanns nicht weitergehen.

Fusion ja, aber vernünftig und nicht wie von der (w)irren Initiative und den beiden Dachverbänden jetzt geplant ohne sichere Finanzen, ohne kompetentes Personal, ohne angelpolitische Grundsätze, dafür aber unter Zeitdruck durchprügeln.

Und vor allem:
Angler informieren, mt ihnen kommunizieren und diese mitnehmen...

*Damit zeigt der LSFV-NDS schlicht in der Praxis, dass das geht!!*

Und alle Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre/angestellte unrecht haben, die meinen sowas geht nicht, kann man nicht machen oder was denen als sonstige "Entschuldigung" für ihre Angler- und Kommunikationsfeindlichtkeit noch so einfällt.

Da capo!!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wobei Du ja nun selbst kräftigst mithilfst.
> 
> Du bist seit fast 30 Jahren "Funktionär", wie Du selbst behauptest. Du schreibst hier ab und zu mit, aber die Diskussion mit Fakten und Informationen zu untermauern, dass schaffst Du auch mit 30 Jahren Funktionärsarbeit nicht.
> Und Informationen müsstest Du als "Funktionär" ja nun mehr als genug haben. Warum gehst Du damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit ? Und wenn nicht hier, warum nicht über die Internetpräsenz Deines Verbandes ?
> ...



#6

Like it!


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sind genau solche Funktionäre wie Du, die die Öffentlichkeit scheuen, wie die Kakerlaken das Licht. 30 Jahre abnicken und hinter verschlossenen Türen mauscheln. Und jeden Ansatz zur Kritik, jedes energischere Hinterfragen als Majestätsbeleidigung auffassen.



#6 ...um sich dann mit solchem Gestänker


Fischdieb schrieb:


> Aber es ist hier wie überall, es wird gern und ausgiebig gemeckert, nur Verantwortung zu übernehmen und ehrenamtlich in seiner Freizeit sich für die Angler zu engagieren, dass wollen die wenigsten.



und dem weiteren verzweifelten Versuch, im Hintergrund statt öffentlich zu agieren,


Fischdieb schrieb:


> Tomazs, gute Ansatz, ich melde mich bei Dir!
> Wir telefonieren.
> Hier im AB ist mir das alles zu einseitig und das "Feindbild" wird klar vorgegeben.



immer wieder selbst zu entlarven.
Ich schwanke gerade zwischen Abscheu und Mitleid #d#d#d


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dann möchte ich im Gegenzug einen "Missfällt mir" Button ;-)

Jungs, immer schön die Kinderstube wahren! Ob ich nun Abscheu/Mitleid verdiene oder mich wie eine Kakerlake verhalte bei Licht, das mag jeder selbst beurteilen, dürfte aber "off topic" sein ;-) Oder?

Ich agiere viel und oft in der Öffentlichkeit zum Thema Fusion und sehe durchaus vieles kritisch und nicht durch eine rosarote Brille. In meinem LV und auch in meinem Verein reden wir über das Thema und diskutiern auch.
Hier im AB wird der Ton durch solche Leute wie Ralle und dem Ferkelfahnder geprägt. Leute, seit mal ehrlich, an einer sauberen Diskussion hat doch von Euch keiner Interesse, oder?
Euer Ziel: Verbände zerschlagen und Funktionäre anprangern. Sorry, solche Vergleiche wie der mit den Kakerlaken zeigt deutlich das Nivau was man möchte. Und ein paar Leute die wie am Stammtisch gröhlend auf den Tisch klopfen sind fix gefunden.
Meine Mission ist nicht Euch zu bekehren oder zu informieren, daran habt Ihr doch kein ehrliches Interesse.
Ich arbeite lieber da wo ich den Leuten beim reden in die Augen schauen kann.
Trotzdem werde ich mich von Euch hier nicht vertreiben lassen.   

Übrigens interessant, sobald hier mal Meinungen in der anderen Richtung auftauchen wird mit Schaum vorm Mund und unsachlich agiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dass in allen Verbänden da in in den letzten Jahren, im VDSF insbesondere seit Drosse, gerade angel- und informationspolitisch vieles schieflief, wird ja kaum jemand bestreiten wollen.

Dass sich jeder Funktionär schwertun wird, zuzugeben, dass in den letzten Jahrzehnten da vieles schiefgelaufen ist, ist normal und menschlich. 

Denn entweder hat er diese anglerfeindlichen Dinge unterstützt, ignoriert oder wider besseren Wissens trotzdem mit abgenickt..

*Und genau deswegen bewerte ich das momentane Verhalten des LSFV-NDS und seines Präsidenten/Präsidiums so positiv.*

Weil die sagen, so kanns nicht weitergehen.

Fusion ja, aber vernünftig und nicht wie von der (w)irren Initiative und den beiden Dachverbänden jetzt geplant ohne sichere Finanzen, ohne kompetentes Personal, ohne angelpolitische Grundsätze, dafür aber unter Zeitdruck durchprügeln.

Und vor allem:
Angler informieren, mit ihnen kommunizieren und diese mitnehmen...

*Damit zeigt der LSFV-NDS schlicht in der Praxis, dass das geht!! *

Und alle Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre/angestellte unrecht haben, die meinen sowas geht nicht, kann man nicht machen oder was denen als sonstige "Entschuldigung" für ihre Angler- und Kommunikationsfeindlichkeit noch so einfällt.

*Da capo LSFV-NDS!!*


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich im Gegenzug einen "Missfällt mir" Button ;-)
> 
> Jungs, immer schön die Kinderstube wahren! Ob ich nun Abscheu/Mitleid verdiene oder mich wie eine Kakerlake verhalte bei Licht, das mag jeder selbst beurteilen, dürfte aber "off topic" sein ;-) Oder?
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber scheixx doch mal auf den Ton.
Dieser ist hier so und wird wahrscheinlich auch in 20 Jahren noch so sein.

Mach es dir doch mal selber einfach und bring Fakten zu der Fusion.
Was du auch schon viel eher hättest bringen können.
Du trällerst die ganze Zeit drumrum.

Hinweis, falls Du es nicht gelesen hast:
W. Klasing wird hier seit einiger Zeit ausdrücklich gelobt und nicht an den Pranger gestellt.
Deine Behauptung also, Funktionäre hier nur anzuprangen und auf Verbände einzuprügeln stimmt somit absolut nicht.

Differenziere also auch Du bitte.

Weiterer Hinweis: Ein W. Klasing stört der Ton hier offensichtlich nicht..oder wäre er sonst zu dem Interview bereit gewesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> W. Klasing wird hier seit einiger Zeit ausdrücklich gelobt und nicht an den Pranger gestellt.
> Deine Behauptung also, Funktionäre hier nur anzuprangen und auf Verbände einzuprügeln stimmt somit absolut nicht.
> 
> Differenziere also auch Du bitte.


Danke, finde ich gut, dass das auffällt und damit wieder einmal mehr bewiesen ist, dass es uns um die Sache geht, nicht um Töne oder Personen ;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

..und da zeigt sich der klassische Unterschied:

Der eine will nicht informieren und redet höchstens direkt mit jemanden über das Thema (also unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit)


> Meine Mission ist nicht Euch zu bekehren oder zu informieren, daran habt Ihr doch kein ehrliches Interesse.
> Ich arbeite lieber da wo ich den Leuten beim reden in die Augen schauen kann.



wogegen der andere in absolut vorbildlicher Weise an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen ist, Informationen und Fakten genauso auf die Verbandshomepage gestellt hat, wie seine auf dieser Basis gebildete persönliche Meinung.

Leider sieht in keinem anderen Landesverband jemand die Notwendigkeit der offenen Diskussion und Information. Dort handeln und denken alle so wie Fischdieb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterer Hinweis: Ein W. Klasing stört der Ton hier offensichtlich nicht..oder wäre er sonst zu dem Interview bereit gewesen


Der ist vielleicht öfter mal mit/bei Anglern unterwegs und weniger mit tonlich weichgespülten, hinterzimmernden Schaumschlägern??

Und schätzt vielleicht deswegen auch derberen Klartext mehr als verlogene, heuchlerische oder weichgespülte Statements???


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Du meinst die, die wahrscheinlich viel eher "Schaum vorm Mund" haben dürften, weil es ihnen gegen den Strich geht, dass wir Informationen und Fakten öffentlich machen, so wie es jetzt auch endlich mal ein verantwortungsbewusster Landesverbandspräsident getan hat? :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*




Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber warum hat man dann immer wieder grünes Licht für den Fusionsprozess gegeben, wenn doch die Zeitschiene der Fusion viel zu knapp war, um diese in den Vereinen diskutieren zu können.



Naja, ob die Zeitschiene zu knapp war, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt, mir war sie eher viel zu lang, seit 2007 gibt es das Thema an sich ja schon, also 5 Jahre... Es wurde jedes Mal drüber diskutiert, allerdings nur eine halbe Stunde und nicht abendfüllend, selbst nach einer halben Stunde schlafen da die ersten ja schon ein....



> Wie konnte man angesichts der sich im Laufe der Jahre ständig verändernden Rahmenbedingungen (verschiedene Satzungs- und Verschmelzungsentwürfe, 10-Kommission an und aus, Initiativgruppe usw.) immer wieder einstimmig für die Fusion stimmen. Wurde da sachlich und auch kontrovers diskutiert oder ist es am Ende so, wie hier leider immer wieder behauptet wird, die organisierten Angler bekommen was sie verdienen? Gleichgültigkeit und weiter zum nächsten Punkt?



Bei uns wurde es ganz klar bekannt gegeben, dass es Probleme bei den Verhandlungen gab (zumindest immer mit dem dann aktuellen Stand), auch um die 10er Kommission. Man kann in so einem Verein nie zeitgerecht reagieren, weil man nicht jedes Mal, wenn es eine Änderung gibt eine neue Mitgliederversammlung einberufen kann. Bei uns gibt es eine JHV und daneben 2 Mitgliederversammlungen pro Jahr, wo solch ein Meinungsaustausch stattfindet und abgefragt und diskutiert werden kann.



> Also ist doch auch klar, dass die Abstimmungsberechtigten brav ihre Stimme geben.



Könnte man so sehen, einige haben eine klare Meinung und andere nicken das wirklich einfach nur ab, weil es sie nicht im Geringsten interessiert.



> Warum bekommt man immer wieder das Gefühl, die da oben machen es schon und was sie da machen würde die Basis sowieso nicht verstehen also informieren wir sie am besten so wenig wie möglich.



Das sieht wie gesagt jedes Mitglied anders, einige sehen das tatsächlich so, dass sie andere einfach blind machen lassen, wieder andere zeigen aber auch Interesse und Diskussionsbedarf, da liegen die Interessen teilweise weit auseinander.




> Es wäre ein Desaster, wenn angesichts der immer wieder auch in der Vergangenheit dargestellten einstimmigen Willensbekundung zu einer Fusion, das Projekt wiederum scheitern würde.



Ja, würde ich auch als Desaster sehen, insbesondere, weil es dann bei einer späteren Fusion wieder zu weiteren Kosten kommen würde, die aus dem Budget zu tragen wären und irgendwann muss da eben auch mal Schluss sein.



> Und wenn Dein Landesverband, denn ich um seine Forum beneide (ganz ehrlich meine Meinung), so um seine Mitglieder bemüht ist warum kommt dann seit Wochen nichts auf die letzten Fragen zur Fusion?



Da wird der Verband nichts zu schreiben, würde ich als Verband auch nicht tun, denn egal, was sie schreiben, sollte es nicht dem entsprechen, was das AB-Team möchte, dann würde das wie in der Vergangenheit schon oft genug zerpflückt und in der Luft zerrissen werden.




> Habt Ihr denn in Deinem Verein dieselben Dokumente vom LV zur Verfügung bekommen wie sie die Niedersachsen ins Netzt gestellt haben? Wie werden Sie bei Euch kommentiert und gewertet?



Unser Verein hat die Dokumente alle. Wir haben am Freitag die nächste Mitgliederversammlung, da wird das sicher zur Sprache kommen. Aber ich bin ganz klar überzeugt davon, dass die nicht so schlecht bewertet werden wie hier. Man kann die Zahlen in alle Richtungen interpretieren, in eine komplett negative Richtung oder eben objektiv, dass auch Minusbeträge in allen Vereinen mal vorkommen, auch über Jahre, dann aber wieder genau in die Gegenrichtung laufen können. Und selbst, wenn zum Tage X eine Beitragserhöhung folgen würde..... Dann lache ich mich doch tot über eventuell. 1,-€ pro Kopf und Jahr, insbesondere, wenn man mal bedenkt, wie lange der Beitrag von 2,-€ im VDSF schon steht und sich keiner allgemeinen Preissteigerung angepasst hat. Und für die DAV-Mitglieder wäre es dann immer noch billiger als vorher.



> Das AB ist auch aus meiner Sicht nicht der beste Ort dafür. Aber im Moment der einzig mir bekannnte, wo zeitnah oder überhaupt Informationen zu bekommen sind.



Es ist zwar ein Ort, wo zeitnah informiert wird, aber aus meiner Sicht zu sehr richtungsgesteuert, damit kann kein Verein oder Verband etwas anfangen, damit auf jeden Fall der absolut falsche Ort, wo Vereine oder Verbände informieren sollten.



> Der richtige Ort dafür wären aber eigentlich die Verbands- und Vereinstrukturen oder sieht das jemand anders?



Da stimme ich ganz klar zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Es ist zwar ein Ort, wo zeitnah informiert wird, aber aus meiner Sicht zu sehr richtungsgesteuert, damit kann kein Verein oder Verband etwas anfangen, damit auf jeden Fall der absolut falsche Ort, wo Vereine oder Verbände informieren sollten.


Da finde ich es mehr als gut, wenn es Landesverbände und Landesverbandspräsidenten/präsidien gibt, die das anders sehen und handhaben als das in den anderen Betonstrukturen vielleicht gerne gesehen werden würde ;-))))...

Denn da gehts eben nicht ums AB, wenngleich das die üblichen Verdächtigen immer wieder gerne darauf bringen oder hinbiegen würden..

Sondern um eine übergreifende Information für alle Angler und offene Kommunikation durch einen VDSF-Landesverband und seine Repräsentanten!!..

Und das muss beileibe nicht nur über uns stattfinden, dazu ist jedes andere Medium, Print, Online, Fernsehen, Radio etv. genauso geeignet!!!

Alles besser als das bisher geübte (und in allen anderen Verbänden bis heute praktizierte) Hinterzimmegemauschel!!!

*Ich finde das gut und lobe daher auch hier nochmals ausdrücklich den LSFV-NDS und sein Präsidium und seinen Präsidenten und hoffe, dass sie auf diesem Weg bleiben.*

Das ist nämlich das Thema hier!

Davon ab:
Wer selbst jetzt noch  nach den veröffentlichten Dokumenten, die klar die finanziellen Unsicherheiten belegen und da wurde ja nur oberflächlich geprüft (VDSF-GmbH wurden immer noch keine Verträge/Geldflüsse offengelegt z. B.), als Delegierter für diese Fusion mit den hier vorgelegten Dokumenten stimmen würde, dem ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen ..

Das ist mehr als verantwortungslos und ich bin froh, wie durch das veröffentlichen dieser Dokumente das (w)irre Treiben dieser (w)irren Initiative entlarvt wurde, die warum auch immer diese bescheuerte Art der Fusion unbedingt noch 2012 durchboxen wollte.

*Und ich bin mehr als froh, dass Herr Klasing wie sein Präsidium und Verband klar gesagt hat, dass es für einen einheitlichen Verband nicht nur um die gesunde Finanzen und kompetentes Personal gehen kann, sondern dass als Grundvoraussetzung der angelpolitische Kurs geklärt sein muss.....*

Genau das also, was wir schon immer gefordert haben..


Meint er es ernst damit, sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter, da es dann auch zukünftig ohne vorherige angelpolitische Festlegung keine wie auch immer geartete Fusion mit dem LSFV-NDS geben kann....





			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssten die Verbände wie in allen anderen Strukturen auch um die Fusion werben und die Mitglieder mit auf den Weg nehmen. Sie müssten Unstimmigkeiten ausräumen und Ängsten entgegentreten. Sie müssten Ziele formulieren, die die Fusion so wichtig und unentbehrllich machen. Sie müssten Verbandsdemokratie- und Verbandsarbeit lebendig machen. Was ist so schwer daran? Damit sollten sich übrigens auch die Nachwuchsprobleme in den Vorständen verbessern lassen.


Genau was wir immer gefordert haben, von Anfang an..

Und genau das scheint man im LSFV-NDS als einzigem von allen Verbänden bis jetzt verstanden zu haben..........

Ich begrüße das ausdrücklich..............


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es ist zwar ein Ort, wo zeitnah informiert wird, aber aus meiner Sicht zu sehr richtungsgesteuert, damit kann kein Verein oder Verband etwas anfangen, damit auf jeden Fall der absolut falsche Ort, wo Vereine oder Verbände informieren sollten.


 

Moin, Dorschi. Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Wo sollten die Vereine und Verbände deiner Meinung nach informieren und tun sie es bzw. wenn nicht, warum nicht? 


Es kann ja nicht dein Ernst sein, dass euer Verband nichts öffentlicht macht, damit es im AB nicht zerpflückt wird????!!! 

Da habe ich mit Sicherheit etwas missverstanden!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Moin, Dorschi. Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Wo sollten die Vereine und Verbände deiner Meinung nach informieren und tun sie es bzw. wenn nicht, warum nicht?
> 
> 
> Es kann ja nicht dein Ernst sein, dass euer Verband nichts öffentlicht macht, damit es im AB nicht zerpflückt wird????!!!
> ...


Meinst Du????
:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Wir leben im Zeitalter des Internets. Von Twitter, Foren und Co.

Ich mein, wer dies immer noch nicht Verstanden hat, hat die Realität nicht begriffen

Informationsweiterleitung war und ist noch nie so einfach wie heute.
Wir leben in einem Zeitalter wo der Bürger viel mehr in politische Entscheidungen eingebunden bzw. informiert werden möchte.
Massenproteste gegen S21 etc. entstehen nur auf Grund der miserablen Informationsploitik.
In der Schweiz funktioniert diese Informationspolitik weitaus besser.

Warum haben die Verbandsfunktionäre dies nicht begriffen wie heute Politik gemacht wird?
Sitzen dort nur 80jährige Rentner und lesen nur die Tageszeitung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Sitzen dort nur 80jährige Rentner und lesen nur die Tageszeitung?


Nein, siehe LSFV-NDS, dessen Präsidium und Präsidenten....

Wenn sie auf diesem Weg bleiben, haben sie damit mehr FÜR Angler bewegt als VDSF/DAFV und DAV in den letzten 20 Jahren zusammen,.

Und das Beste:
Das lässt sich nun nicht mehr aus der Welt schaffen, diese Gedanken (offene Kommunikation, Information und Mitnahme der Angler)...


Und dieses Verhalten wird daher sicherlich - in welchem Zeitrahmen auch immer - in anderen Landesverbänden Einzug halten (müssen, wenn sie nicht untergehen wollen)...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meinst Du????
> :q:q


 

Ich hoffe!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Moin, Dorschi. Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Wo sollten die Vereine und Verbände deiner Meinung nach informieren und tun sie es bzw. wenn nicht, warum nicht?
> 
> 
> Es kann ja nicht dein Ernst sein, dass euer Verband nichts öffentlicht macht, damit es im AB nicht zerpflückt wird????!!!
> ...



Danke, dies habe ich mich auch gefragt.

Offensichtlich hat der LFV Angst das wer schlauer ist und diese gelieferten Informationen hinterfragt und nicht nur einfach abhakt.

Funktionäre die Angst vor Kritik haben sind auf den falschen Posten. Die sollten lieber in den Keller gehen und Briefmarken kleben.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dorschgreifer,
ich denke nicht, dass es unser Ziel ist, irgendetwas vom LSFV-SH Veröffentlichtes zu zerpflücken oder in der Luft zu zerreissen, wie Du so schön behauptest.

Ganz im Gegenteil ist es eigentlich immer schon unser Hauptkritikpunkt gewesen, wenn (Landes-)Verbände eben nichts veröffentlichen und nicht informieren.

Der LSFV-SH macht dies über sein Forum auch in angelpolitischen Fragen und nicht nur für Verbandsmitglieder. Noch im April habe ich dort eine konkrete Antwort von Robert Vollborn bekommen, die sicherlich nicht meiner persönlichen Meinung entspricht, die aber weder von mir noch von anderen "zerpflückt und in der Luft zerrissen" wurde.

Wenn der LSFV-SH die bekannt gewordenen Fakten und genauso die noch fehlenden konkreten Informationen grundlegend anders bewertet als es Herr Klasing tut, dann hätte dies ohne Weiteres auf meine Anfrage diesbezüglich im dortigen Forum gesagt werden können.

Und selbst jetzt, über drei Wochen später, gehe ich auch nicht von Kommunikationsverweigerung aus, sondern von einem noch nicht abgeschlossenen weil absolut schwierigen Meinungsbildungsprozess in S-H (und auch in einigen anderen LVn).

Sehr schön finde ich übrigens Deine Differenzierung zwischen Interessierten und Uninteressierten, denn genau das spiegelt sich nicht nur in den Vereinen sondern auch bei den Nicht-Organisierten so wider und macht den Umgang mit der ganzen Problematik nicht leichter.

Deshalb plädiere ich ja auch dafür, vorhandene Informationen offen zu legen und Fragen von Interessierten offen und zeitnah zu beantworten. Fast alle LV beschäftigen doch Pressesprecher und Öffentlichkeitsreferenten, verfügen also über die organisatorischen Möglichkeiten einer wirksamen PR-Arbeit.

Dass wir an diesen jetzigen kritischen Punkt gelangt sind und das Scheitern der Fusion droht, liegt ja nicht an Herrn Klasing sondern vielmehr daran, dass nicht schon von Beginn (2007) an, alle oder zumindest die meisten so öffentlichkeitsbezogen diskutiert und argumentiert haben.

Man hat sich auf einen Weg gemacht mit einem Endziel vor Augen und hat locker alle wichtigen Etappen und Teilziele links und rechts liegen gelassen, fast so wie ein Marathonläufer, der alle Verpflegungspunkte übersehen hat und jetzt, 2 km vorm Ziel ausgepowert und ausgetrocknet keine Kräfte mehr hat.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hi




Honeyball schrieb:


> ..in absolut vorbildlicher Weise an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen ist, Informationen und Fakten genauso auf die Verbandshomepage gestellt hat, .


 

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

Entweder hat Herr Klasing alle für die Fusion relevanten Fakten öffentlich gemacht, dann liegt für alle alles offen.


Oder er hält bestimmte die Fusion betreffende Fakten zurück, dann ... sollte man vielleicht doch noch einmal gesondert nachdenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ey, sorry, wenn das so ist, haben ALLE anderen Verbände die Chance, auch diese zu veröffentlichen, falls dadurch dann ein anderes Bild gezeichnet wird, gell?!


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Du gehst also davon aus, dass er und die anderen Präsidenten über noch weitere Dokumente verfügen, die nicht öffentlich gemacht werden können???

Nun, ich vermute auch, dass nach wie vor gewisse Informationen zurück gehalten werden, weil sie dann Anlass zu weiteren, für die Verantwortlichen weit unangenehmeren Fragen bieten würden, aber das sollte hier nicht Thema sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Oder er hält bestimmte die Fusion betreffende Fakten zurück, dann ... sollte man vielleicht doch noch einmal gesondert nachdenken.


Das sind nach Rücksprache mit dem LSFV-NDS ALLE offiziellen Dokumente, die vom VDSF-Bund zur Verfügung gestellt wurden....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Moin, Dorschi. Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Wo sollten die Vereine und Verbände deiner Meinung nach informieren und tun sie es bzw. wenn nicht, warum nicht?


 
In den Vereinen, bei den Mitgliedern. Aus meiner Sicht tun es zumindest einige, wieviele tatsächlich, keine Ahnung.






> Es kann ja nicht dein Ernst sein, dass euer Verband nichts öffentlicht macht, damit es im AB nicht zerpflückt wird????!!!
> 
> Da habe ich mit Sicherheit etwas missverstanden


 
Er hat lediglich die Pflicht es seinen Mitgliedern öffentlich zu machen. Was er der breiten allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit zukommen lässt, steht ihm frei. 

Und das gewisse Dinge hier zerflückt werden, das hat die Vergangenheit schon zu Genüge gezeigt, wenn es nicht der AB-Meinung entspricht.

Niedersachsen wird momentan noch gelobt.... sobald die auch nur einen Zug machen, der dem Team hier nicht passt, dann können die sich auch warm anziehen. Passiert das, dann werden die sich garantiert genau so zurückhaltend verhalten wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Es ist zwar ein Ort, wo zeitnah informiert wird, aber aus meiner Sicht zu sehr richtungsgesteuert, damit kann kein Verein oder Verband etwas anfangen, damit auf jeden Fall der absolut falsche Ort, wo Vereine oder Verbände informieren sollten.


Da finde ich es mehr als gut, wenn es Landesverbände und Landesverbandspräsidenten/präsidien gibt, die das anders sehen und handhaben als das in den anderen Betonstrukturen vielleicht gerne gesehen werden würde ;-))))...

Denn da gehts eben nicht ums AB, wenngleich das die üblichen Verdächtigen immer wieder gerne darauf bringen oder hinbiegen würden..

Sondern um eine übergreifende Information für alle Angler und offene Kommunikation durch einen VDSF-Landesverband und seine Repräsentanten!!..

Und das muss beileibe nicht nur über uns stattfinden, dazu ist jedes andere Medium, Print, Online, Fernsehen, Radio etv. genauso geeignet!!!

Alles besser als das bisher geübte (und in allen anderen Verbänden bis heute praktizierte) Hinterzimmegemauschel!!!

*Ich finde das gut und lobe daher auch hier nochmals ausdrücklich den LSFV-NDS und sein Präsidium und seinen Präsidenten und hoffe, dass sie auf diesem Weg bleiben.*

Das ist nämlich das Thema hier!

Davon ab:
Wer selbst jetzt noch  nach den veröffentlichten Dokumenten, die klar die finanziellen Unsicherheiten belegen und da wurde ja nur oberflächlich geprüft (VDSF-GmbH wurden immer noch keine Verträge/Geldflüsse offengelegt z. B.), als Delegierter für diese Fusion mit den hier vorgelegten Dokumenten stimmen würde, dem ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen ..

Das ist mehr als verantwortungslos und ich bin froh, wie durch das veröffentlichen dieser Dokumente das (w)irre Treiben dieser (w)irren Initiative entlarvt wurde, die warum auch immer diese bescheuerte Art der Fusion unbedingt noch 2012 durchboxen wollte.

*Und ich bin mehr als froh, dass Herr Klasing wie sein Präsidium und Verband klar gesagt hat, dass es für einen einheitlichen Verband nicht nur um die gesunde Finanzen und kompetentes Personal gehen kann, sondern dass als Grundvoraussetzung der angelpolitische Kurs geklärt sein muss.....*

Genau das also, was wir schon immer gefordert haben..


Meint er es ernst damit, sind wir schon einen Schritt weiter, da es dann auch zukünftig ohne vorherige angelpolitische Festlegung keine wie auch immer geartete Fusion mit dem LSFV-NDS geben kann....





			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssten die Verbände wie in allen anderen Strukturen auch um die Fusion werben und die Mitglieder mit auf den Weg nehmen. Sie müssten Unstimmigkeiten ausräumen und Ängsten entgegentreten. Sie müssten Ziele formulieren, die die Fusion so wichtig und unentbehrllich machen. Sie müssten Verbandsdemokratie- und Verbandsarbeit lebendig machen. Was ist so schwer daran? Damit sollten sich übrigens auch die Nachwuchsprobleme in den Vorständen verbessern lassen.


Genau was wir immer gefordert haben, von Anfang an..

Und genau das scheint man im LSFV-NDS als einzigem von allen Verbänden bis jetzt verstanden zu haben..........

Ich begrüße das ausdrücklich..............


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und das gewisse Dinge hier zerflückt werden, das hat die Vergangenheit schon zu Genüge gezeigt, wenn es nicht der AB-Meinung entspricht.
> 
> Niedersachsen wird momentan noch gelobt.... sobald die auch nur einen Zug machen, der dem Team hier nicht passt, dann können die sich auch warm anziehen. Passiert das, dann werden die sich garantiert genau so zurückhaltend verhalten wie alle anderen auch.



..und mal wieder nichts als hohle Behauptungen und unbelegte Schüsse gegen uns. Hast Du mein Posting überhaupt gelesen oder warum ignorierst Du (mal wieder) meine Argumente???

Hier geht es nicht darum, was uns "passt", hier geht es um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände, die wir für wichtig und notwendig halten, egal ob das Veröffentlichte in der Sache unserer Meinung entspricht oder nicht.
Was Du als Vorwurf gegen uns verklausulierst, ist nichts anderes als die Angst davor, dass öffentlich geäußerte Ansichten auch in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert werden. Aber das hat Sharpo ja schon schön auf den Punkt gebracht:


> Funktionäre die Angst vor Kritik haben sind auf den falschen Posten. Die sollten lieber in den Keller gehen und Briefmarken kleben.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In den Vereinen, bei den Mitgliedern. Aus meiner Sicht tun es zumindest einige, wieviele tatsächlich, keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> Er hat lediglich die Pflicht es seinen Mitgliedern öffentlich zu machen. Was er der breiten allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit zukommen lässt, steht ihm frei.
> ...


 
Neenee, das langt mir nicht. 
Auf welche Art wird es den Mitgliedern (den Vereinen) mitgeteilt? Und wie informieren diese wiederum ihre Mitglieder? So, dass wirklich jeder ran kommt an die Informationen?
Bzw. wieder: Wie sollten diese informiert werden und wenn das nicht passiert, warum nicht.

Und zum Verständnis: Wenn nahezu alle Verbände das AB ignorieren, warum sollte man sich dann "warm anziehen" müssen? Dann kanns doch völlig egal sein, was hier geschrieben wird...


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Und jeder Funktionär, der sich der Öffentlichkeit stellt, auch oder gerade wenn er dabei eine blutige Nase befürchten muss, gehört ausdrücklich und mit Nachdruck gelobt.
Auch Herr Klasing hat sicherlich in so manchen Punkten eine andere Meinung als wir oder so mancher hier, aber er stellt sich dieser Diskussion und unseren Fragen ganz offen und mutig.

Wo bitteschön gibt es das denn sonst noch?
Im LSFV-SH-Forum wenigstens zum Teil noch und nur aktuell grad mal nicht, ansonsten gar nicht, und auch die designierte neue Präsidentin hat sich da bisher zumindest weiß Gott nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Niedersachsen wird momentan noch gelobt.... sobald die auch nur einen Zug machen, der dem Team hier nicht passt, dann können die sich auch warm anziehen. Passiert das, dann werden die sich garantiert genau so zurückhaltend verhalten wie alle anderen auch.



Schön, dass Du Deine Kristallkugel wieder poliert hast. 

Im Ernst, das ist ein untauglicher Versuch der Hetze.

Selbstredend würde ich bei zukünftigen öffentlichen Äußerungen jedweden Landesverbandes sachliche und inhaltliche Kritik üben, wenn diese Aussagen sich nicht mit meiner Meinung decken. Ich denke das ist mein gutes Recht, wie es das Recht eines jeden Bürgers ist.

Genau ist es vor vielen Monaten auch mit Herrn Vollborn (stellvertretend für viele andere Funktionäre) geschehen. 

Und haargenau in dem Moment, wo die offenen Wunden, die Unstimmigkeiten und Irrtümer aufgezeigt wurden, in dem Moment, wo der betreffende Funktionär in Erklärungsnotstand geriet, weil er eben diese Kritik weder sachlich noch inhaltlich widerlegen konnte, genau da wird dann mit schroffen Worten, juristischen Drohungen und Kommunikationsverweigerung reagiert.

Und dann, das ist so logisch wie nur was, sehe auch ich keinerlei Grund mehr, mich auf einer rein sachlichen Ebene zu bewegen. 

Ein Funktionär, der eine fundierte Meinung, beruhend auf klaren Vorstellungen und einem ausgereiften Konzept vertritt, dessen Aussagen aber zur Kritik bewegen, der wird keine Mühe haben, sich dieser Kritik ehrlich und offen zu stellen. Der wird keine Schwierigkeiten haben, mdiese Kritik zu entkräften, oder zumindest eine klare, sachliche Stellungnahme abzugeben. 

Und nochmal, weil es offenbar ganz schwierig zu verstehen ist:

Jeder Funktionär hat das Recht - nein sogar die Pflicht - , sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden und diese mit vollstem Engagement zu vertreten. Und wenn diese Meinung zu 100% meiner Ansicht widerspricht, ist das kein Grund für mich unsachlich zu werden. Dieser Funktionär muss halt sehen, mit seinen Anschten und Meinungen mehrheitsfähig zu sein. Schafft er das, muss ich halt zurückstecken. So funktioniert Demokratie.

Wenn diese Mehrheitsfindung jedoch auf dem verschweigen von Fakten, Sand in die Augen streuen, Kommunikationsverweigerung und der Hoffnung auf eine abnickende, uninteressierte Anglerschaft beruht, dann werde ich meine Finger ganz gewiss nicht stillhalten.

All das kann ich zur Zeit bei Herrn Klasing nicht mal ansatzweise erkennen. Und darum wird es auch keine unsachliche Diskussion geben, wenn konträre Standpunkte vertreten werden müssen. 

Ich weiß, dass Dir das nicht gefällt, weil es nicht in Dein Feindbild passt. aber grade Dein Verband ist ein leuchtendes Beispiel dafür, wie man Demokratische Prozesse mit Füßen tritt. Grade Dein Verband ist derjenige, der sachliche, aber mißliebige Fragen in seinem Forum löscht oder kritische Fragesteller sperrt. Grade Dein Verband hat mit schroffen Worten, juristischen Drohungen und Kommunikationsverweigerung den Fehdehandschuh geworfen, bevor von unserer Seite auch nur ein unsachliches Wort gefallen ist.

Das, mein lieber, verschweigst Du gerne und steigst immer erst mit einem Zeitpunkt ein, an dem der Dampf schon aus dem Deckel quillt. Und dampfen können wir um längen besser. Aber wer das Feuer gelegt hat, verschweigst Du permanent.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast hier die Möglichkeit Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
Warum verweigerst Du dich weiterhin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

@ Sharpo
Das sind nach telefonischer Rücksprache von mir mit dem LSFV-NDS* ALLE *offiziellen Dokumente, die vom VDSF-Bund zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.... 


Es könnte sich also nur um Dokumente anderer Seite wie der Inititiative handeln, die von der (w)irren Inititiative dann nicht an alle Landesverbände herausgegeben wurden, die sie eigentlich 
(kon)fusionieren woll(t)en..

Was schon wieder mehr als bezeichnend wäre ;-))))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hi



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast hier die Möglichkeit Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
> Warum verweigerst Du dich weiterhin?


 
Ich bin ganz normaler Angler. Ich habe keine Funktion, weder in einem meiner Angelvereine, noch in einer höheren Ebene. Und hatte solch eine Funktion auch niemals in der Vergangenheit. Bin also vom ganz "normalen Fußvolk".

Nur bei uns ist das halt alles nicht so kompliziert. Die Funktionäre sind bei uns auf der Jahreshauptversammlung, sprechen zu uns und es kann auch jeder Einzelne sie fragen.

Wenn ich beim LFV Bayern anrufe, bekomme ich Auskunft. Mir ist ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft was in den Vereinen und Verbänden in NRW oder sonst wo los ist. 

Bei uns stehen die Angler hinter den Vorständen und Präsidenten. Da gibt es kein Misstrauen was die Fusion angeht. Die Leute haben Handlungsvollmacht (nicht nur rechtlich sondern auch tatsächlich inhaltlich).Die sollen mal machen und wenn sie zu einem Ende gekommen sind, dann sollen sie berichten. Ich brauche keine täglichen Wasserstandsmeldungen. Wären eh nur Zwischenberichte. Und die Kompromisspakete können jederzeit wieder aufgeschnürt und neu verhandelt werden, bis zum letzten Tag. Was hilft mir der Sachstand heute, wenn er Morgen nicht Beschlusslage ist?

Ich vertraue ganz einfach meinen Leuten. Und das ist scheinbar andernorts nicht so. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Ich vertraue ganz einfach meinen Leuten. Und das ist scheinbar andernorts nicht so.


Auch nicht überall in Bayern - aus seeeeeeeeeeehr guten Gründen............


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe Dich verwechselt, es war wohl Fischdieb als Funktionär..oder?


Lass Dir aber eins gesagt sein..mein Rat:
Eine Portion Misstrauen wäre des öfteren angebracht.

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren auch Funktionär in einem verein. Habe meinem Vorsitzenden auch "alles" geglaubt.
Nur als ich ein Amt anschliessend übernahm, kamen mir diverse Dinge sehr spanisch vor.
Diese dann bei Vorstandsitzungen angesprochen, Kurze heisse Diskussionen geführt. Kurz weil se alle nach Hause zu Mutti ins Bett wollten. Es wurde nichts ausdiskutiert.

Das Ende vom Lied: ich werde nun mein Amt am Ende des Jahres abgeben.
Das zu Vetrauen. Hinterfrage nie die Arbeit eines Vorsitzenden. Vorallem...erst Mehrheit schaffen...dann Fragen. Nicht umgekehrt.
Aber datt nützt auch nichts. Der Vorsitzende bekommt es eh mit ...

Hab kein Interesse mehr an diesem Stress.


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Genau, dass war ich. Ich freue mich über jeden sachlichen Beitrag hier. Bestimmte Leute kann ich aber mit Ihren ständigen Textbausteinen oder Unflätigkeit nicht ernst nehmen. Sachliche Argumente werden nieder gebrüllt, wenn einer sagt, bei mir in Bayern klappt alles, wird sofort gegengesteuert: Zeige lieber Misstrauen.....
Mein Rat: Glaube auch mal das was man Dir sagt.....nicht alle Funktionäre sind so wie es bestimmte Leute hier haben wollen...auch wenn man sie als Kakerlake etc. bezeichnet.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Genau, dass war ich. Ich freue mich über jeden sachlichen Beitrag hier. Bestimmte Leute kann ich aber mit Ihren ständigen Textbausteinen oder Unflätigkeit nicht ernst nehmen. Sachliche Argumente werden nieder gebrüllt, wenn einer sagt, bei mir in Bayern klappt alles, wird sofort gegengesteuert: Zeige lieber Misstrauen.....
> Mein Rat: Glaube auch mal das was man Dir sagt.....nicht alle Funktionäre sind so wie es bestimmte Leute hier haben wollen...auch wenn man sie als Kakerlake etc. bezeichnet.




LFV Bayern hat bis Heute ebenso nichts zur Fusion veröffentlicht.
Keine ziele definiert etc.

Was läuft dort also bitte besser?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Fischdieb schrieb:
			
		

> .....nicht alle Funktionäre sind so wie es bestimmte Leute hier haben wollen...


*Da hast Du vollkommen recht!!*

Das ist ja genau der Grund, warum ich nicht müde werde, den LSFV-NDS und dessen Präsidium und Präsidenten zu loben!!!!

Ein Lichtlein, das am Horizont zuckt, hoffentlich zu einem Wetterleuchten, dann einem Gewitter und zuletzt zu einem Sturm wird, der die Verbände und Funktionäre wegfegt, die immer noch meinen alles an Anglern vorbei in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln zu können..

*Der Anfang ist gemacht, solche angler- und kommunikationsfreundlichen Funktionäre und Verbände wie beim LSFV-NDS sind ausdrücklich zu loben, da hast Du vollkommen recht!!!*

Und man muss/sollte sie auf diesem neu angegangenen Weg (der ja schon einen Kulturwandel darstellt!) auch unterstützen!!


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ja sorry, kannst Du lesen?



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Er vertraut seinen Leuten. Das meinen ich!


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Thomas, kannst Du bitte mal was neues schreiben?
Ich komme mir sonst wie in einer Zeitschleife gefangen vor....

Einen Sturm wünschte ich mir hier auch manchmal....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Fischdieb schrieb:
			
		

> Er vertraut seinen Leuten. Das meinen ich!


Darf er doch - warum er das macht, wenn in keinem anderen Landesverband als dem LSFV-NDS bisher offen informiert wird (was zugegeben auch schwer ist, wenn nicht mal die Landesverbände vom Bundesverband umfassend informiert werden, siehe Interview Klasing), wenn weder Ziele oder angelpolitische Grundlinien vereinbart oder diskutiert werden, wenn Dokumente klar belegen (Notar, Wirtschaftsprüfer), dass sowohl organisatorische, juristische wie finanzielle Dinge mit den zur Abstimmung stehenden Dokumenten nicht gesichert sind, wenn über solche Dinge nicht informiert wird und Funktionäre und Verbände trotzdem für DIESE ART der Fusion stimmen, dann stimmt mich das wiederum mehr als mißtrauisch..

Das muss natürlich sonst niemanden mißtrauisch machen............

*Aber daher lobe ich eben mit dem LSFV-NDS und dessen Präsidium/Präsidenten diejenigen* (bisher leider die einzigen), die solche Informationen öffentlich machen, damit nachher keiner sagen kann, er hätte es nicht gewusst - auch keiner der hinterzimmermauschelnden Funktionäre und Verbände....


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Er vertraut seinen Leuten. Das meinen ich!




In meiner Jugend hatte wir jedes Jahr zwei Schweine. Die wurden jeden Tag gefüttert , hatten einen schönen, warmen Stall und konnten sich auch auf einem Gelände frei bewegen. Wenn man mit dem Futtereimer kam, kamen sie angerannt, sie ließen sich streicheln und kraulen.
Mit dem Eimer in der Hand konnte man sie in jede Ecke des Grundstückes locken. Sie hätten sich, wenn sie sich Gedanken machen könnten, wahrscheinlich nie gefragt warum wir so nett zu ihnen sind. Sie wollten einfach nur fressen und schlafen. Sie vertrauten uns!!!!

Auch bei ihrem letzten Gang zum Schlachtplatz.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo miteinander

Ich habe vorhin allgemeine Ausführungen zum Thema Vertrauen und Handlungsvollmacht gepostet. In die ganze Geschichte habe ich da auch noch ein Argument mit eingebaut, das sich mit der Frage auseinandersetzt, wie und wann die Angler über den Verlauf der Fusionsverhandlungen informiert werden sollen. Schaut Euch diese Passage noch einmal an und überlegt, was Euch ein aktueller Sachstandsbericht bringt, wenn es Morgen schon wieder ganz anders sein kann, weil neu verhandelt wurde:




Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> . Ich brauche keine täglichen Wasserstandsmeldungen. Wären eh nur Zwischenberichte. Und die Kompromisspakete können jederzeit wieder aufgeschnürt und neu verhandelt werden, bis zum letzten Tag. Was hilft mir der Sachstand heute, wenn er Morgen nicht Beschlusslage ist?


 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Bei aller Diskussion hier, bei allen so genannten Argumenten und Gegenargumenten, bei allen löblichen und tadeligen Kommunikationen und Schweigsamkeiten, bei allen Klarheiten und Unklarheiten... stellt sich für mich als ehemals organisierten und nicht umsonst aus dem Verein/ Verband ausgetretenen Angler immer mehr nur eine Frage:
WAS SOLL DIESER FUSONIERTE VERBAND???
Er wird wegen der inneren Uneinheitlichkeit auch keine einheitliche Darstellung seiner Angler in der Öffentlichkeit erbringen können.
Er wird keine angelpolitische Darstellung im Sinne seiner Mitglieder ( geschweige denn der Mehrheit der dt. Angler) betreiben können.
Er hat auf Jahre hinaus seine Glaubwürdigkeit und damit seine Sinnhaftigkeit als DIE dt. Anglervertretung schon vor der Fusion verspielt.
... ... ...
Und das meine ich nicht als Gegner der Fusion, das meine ich als eigentlich Unparteiischer. ( da ja inzwischen Unorganisierter) 
Für mich wäre ein unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen entstehender "Dachverband" eher angreifbar durch die Gegner ( oder auch nur beschränkende Institutionen) des Angelns als die 2 nebeneinander bestehenden Verbände es so schon sind!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Ich habe vorhin allgemeine Ausführungen zum Thema Vertrauen und Handlungsvollmacht gepostet. In die ganze Geschichte habe ich da auch noch ein Argument mit eingebaut, das sich mit der Frage auseinandersetzt, wie und wann die Angler über den Verlauf der Fusionsverhandlungen informiert werden sollen. Schaut Euch diese Passage noch einmal an und überlegt, was Euch ein aktueller Sachstandsbericht bringt, wenn es Morgen schon wieder ganz anders sein kann, weil neu verhandelt wurde:
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Ok

Dies wird auch nicht erwartet.  Man muss nicht jeden Tag eine Wasserstandsmeldung abgeben.

Aber habe ich kein Anrecht auf regelmäßige Informationen zum Stand der Dinge incl. Begründung und Hintergrundinformationen?
Habe ich kein Anrecht auf Antworten wenn ich Fragen an den Landesverband bezüglich Fusion stelle?

Nur weil ich kein Vorsitzender bin, wird mir jegliche Information verweigert.

Das kann und darf es nicht sein.
Die Verbände arbeiten mit MEINEM Geld, also habe ich auch ein Anrecht darauf was mit diesem Geld gemacht wird.

Aber ich Frage auch Dich nun mal.

Was erhoffst Du dir von dieser Fusion?
Was für Ziele sollen verwirklicht werden? Gibt es eine Richtung wie man gemeinsam in Europa/ Deutschland auftreten will?
Wie stellst Du dir die Finanzierung vor? Warum brauchen wir die Fusion?


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Ich habe vorhin allgemeine Ausführungen zum Thema Vertrauen und Handlungsvollmacht gepostet. In die ganze Geschichte habe ich da auch noch ein Argument mit eingebaut, das sich mit der Frage auseinandersetzt, wie und wann die Angler über den Verlauf der Fusionsverhandlungen informiert werden sollen. Schaut Euch diese Passage noch einmal an und überlegt, was Euch ein aktueller Sachstandsbericht bringt, wenn es Morgen schon wieder ganz anders sein kann, weil neu verhandelt wurde:
> 
> ...




Das siehst Du im Grunde völlig richtig.

Voraussetzung dafür ist jedoch, dass es von Anfang an ein klares Konzept gibt. Dass feststeht wohin man will und wie man das Gewollte erreichen kann.
Dann kann ich mich als Angler zurücklegen mit der Einstellung :"Das Ziel ist klar, der Weg dorthin sei den Verhandlungspartnern überlassen". 
Dann reicht es mir, über die Meilensteine Bescheid zu wissen und muss nicht über jedes Detail informiert werden.

Wenn es aber so läuft, wie bei dieser Fusionsposse, dass es kein definiertes Ziel, keinen gemeinsamen Plan, gibt. Wenn es den heißt, über die Ziele werden wir uns später schon irgendwie klar, dann, mein Lieber ist allerhöchstes Mißtrauen und Mandatentzug die einzig richtige Maßnahme. 

Herr Klasing hat das ganz hervorragend dargestellt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das siehst Du im Grunde völlig richtig.
> 
> Voraussetzung dafür ist jedoch, dass es von Anfang an ein klares Konzept gibt. Dass feststeht wohin man will und wie man das Gewollte erreichen kann.
> Dann kann ich mich als Angler zurücklegen mit der Einstellung :"Das Ziel ist klar, der Weg dorthin sei den Verhandlungspartnern überlassen".
> ...



Es ist schon Irre.

Da kommen Verbandsfunktionäre daher, die für Jahrelange "Anglerfeindlichepolitik" verantwortlich sind und verlangen bzw. erwarten von uns Vertrauen.

Wie sehr muss man mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

*Die jetzt ausgelegten Dokumente sind eben auch juristisch keine Wasserstandsmeldung, sondern das endgültige Verhandlungsergebnis, das mal zur Klarstellung der Tatsachen!!*

Und die mussten aus rechtlichen Gründen ja ausgelegt werden, und können auch nur so ohne Änderung laut Umwandlungsgesetz abgestimmt werden!!

Daher war das Verhalten des LSFV-NDS das absolut richtige, diese Dokumente die ja genauso ohne Änderung laut Umwandlungsgesetz abgestimmt werden MÜSSEN; öffentlich zu machen..

Und es war genauso richtig, öffentlich darzustellen, dass man sich den Bedenken der beteiligten Notare und Wirtschaftsprüfer anschließt..

Und jeder andere Verband, Bund oder Land, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV, der diese Dokumente - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht öffentlich gemacht hat zur Information seiner Angler, die das alles bezahlen müssen, ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr tragbar!

Oder es MUSS ein grundlegender und glaubwürdiger Wandel beim Handeln und beim Personal einsetzen..

*Denn genau die handelnden Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer der real existierenden Verbände  - speziell die der Inititative, die das warum auch immer noch unter Zeitdruck durchprügeln wollten - haben in ihrer "Weitsicht und Kompetenz" die ganze Geschichte zu der jetzigen Lächerlichkeit geführt...*

Das war nicht der LSFV-NDS mit seinen Veröffentlichungen, das waren all die anderen, die meinten das weiter  in Hinterzimmer ausmauscheln und den Anglern, die das bezahlen sollten, überstülpen zu können,...

*Daher nochmal das große Lob an den LSFV-NDS, hier den Versuch des Anfangs eines Kulturwandels zu wagen!!!*


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Wenn ich solche Vergleiche lese wie das mit dem Schweinen die vertrauensvoll zur Schlachtbank geführt werde, sorry Ralle24, da kann man nur kopfschütteln vorm Monitor sitzen. 
Nehmt ihr irgendwas?

Ach so, ich greife schon mal Thomas vor:
*Daher nochmal das große Lob an den LSFV-NDS, hier den Versuch des Anfangs eines Kulturwandels zu wagen!!!* 

Ich bin dann erst mal hier wieder als stiller Leser dabei und schau mir die Comedy die Ihr hier veranstaltet mit etwas Abstand an.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Vielleicht nutzt Du dann die Gelegenheit, Dich so weit zu informieren, dass Du die Argumente hier auch aus ihrem Gesamtzusammenhang verstehst.
Stört natürlich beim Runtermachen von uns, aber wäre dann endlich mal was Konstruktives


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Vergleiche lese wie das mit dem Schweinen die vertrauensvoll zur Schlachtbank geführt werde, sorry Ralle24, da kann man nur kopfschütteln vorm Monitor sitzen.
> Nehmt ihr irgendwas?
> 
> Ach so, ich greife schon mal Thomas vor:
> ...



Schade das Du nicht auf meine Fragen eingehst.

Statt dessen wiederholst Du deine Kritik ans Board.
Im Grunde somit nicht informativer als Thomas.  

Ich dachte Du wolltest Dich abheben vom Board Admin, ralle etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Im Grunde somit nicht informativer als Thomas.


Also, wenn das nicht klar, sauber, faktisch und informativ war, dann weiss ich auch nicht:


> *Die jetzt ausgelegten Dokumente sind eben auch juristisch keine Wasserstandsmeldung, sondern das endgültige Verhandlungsergebnis, das mal zur Klarstellung der Tatsachen!!*
> 
> Und die mussten aus rechtlichen Gründen ja ausgelegt werden, und können auch nur so ohne Änderung laut Umwandlungsgesetz abgestimmt werden!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also, wenn das nicht klar, sauber, faktisch und informativ war, dann weiss ich auch nicht:



Naja, Du wiederholst Dich laufend.  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

[edit by Thomas9904: Offtopic]


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Neenee, das langt mir nicht.
> Auf welche Art wird es den Mitgliedern (den Vereinen) mitgeteilt? Und wie informieren diese wiederum ihre Mitglieder? So, dass wirklich jeder ran kommt an die Informationen?
> Bzw. wieder: Wie sollten diese informiert werden und wenn das nicht passiert, warum nicht.
> 
> Und zum Verständnis: Wenn nahezu alle Verbände das AB ignorieren, warum sollte man sich dann "warm anziehen" müssen? Dann kanns doch völlig egal sein, was hier geschrieben wird...


 

Ich kenne das folgendermaßen:

Der Bundesverband informiert per Mail oder Verbandszeitschrift (erhält parallel auch jeder Verein und legt diese aus) die Landesverbände.

Die Landesverbände unterrichten per Mail oder in den Präsidiumssitzungen ihre KV-Vorsitzenden, parallel die Vereine, von denen sie Mailadressen haben.

Die KV-Vorsitzenden geben die Informationen an die Vereinsvorsitzenden weiter.

Die Vereinsvorsitzendenden informieren ihre Mitglieder auf den Versammlungen, soweit bekannt per Mail (bei uns nur 20%), ansonsten per Post mit den allgemeinen Rundschreiben und paralllel, wenn vorhanden in den Vereinsgeschäftsstellen oder Vereinsheimen durch Auslage.

Zumindest mir reichen diese Informationswege und wenn ich Fragen habe, dann frage ich direkt und bekomme dann die Antworten.

Und wie das in anderen Vereinen/Verbänden funktioniert, keine Ahnung, ist auch nicht meine Baustelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Nachdem ja laut Interview mit Herrn Klasing nachweislich auch die Landesverbände nicht umfassend vom Bundesverband informiert wurden, nützt Dir der ganze von Dir geschilderte Ablauf eben rein gar nix..

Und warum der LSFV-SH die endgültigen und abzustimmenden Dokumente nicht wie der LSFV-NDS öffentlich macht, ergibt sich daraus auch nicht..

Es geht ja scheinbar in der Praxis, wie jetzt ja bewiesen. 

Man wird also in SH seine Gründe haben, Angler nicht so offen und ausführlich wie der LSFV-NDS informieren zu wollen.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Klingt vorbildlich!
Wieviele Tage vor oder nach der Veröffentlichung durch Herrn Klasing hattest Du als Vereinsvorsitzender (bist Du doch, oder?) dann die Fusionsdokumente?
Müsste dann ja relativ zeitnah gewesen sein.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hört sich vorbildlich an.


Hehehe 3 Posts um 13:53...


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ist es auch, wenn es von oben herab auch genau so läuft.

Und ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, dass es ab KV-Ebene und in vielen Vereinen auch so läuft.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Klingt vorbildlich!
> Wieviele Tage vor oder nach der Veröffentlichung durch Herrn Klasing hattest Du als Vereinsvorsitzender (bist Du doch, oder?) dann die Fusionsdokumente?
> Müsste dann ja relativ zeitnah gewesen sein.


 
Das ist das einzige Manko, was ich dem System zugestehen muss, rasend schnell läuft dieser Weg leider nicht, meist dauert das mehrere Wochen, manchmal ein paar Tage, das ist eben unterschiedlich. Mir reicht das dennoch.

Und nein, ich bin kein Vereinsvorsitzender.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Wie gesagt, wenn der Infofluss schon vom Bundesverband zu den Landesverbänden mangelhaft und  unvollständig ist, was soll dann erst bei KV oder Vereinen ankommen, wenn nochmal gefiltert wurde??

Und auch nochmal die Frage, gerade LSFV-SH betreffend:
Und warum hat der LSFV-SH die endgültigen und abzustimmenden Dokumente nicht wie der LSFV-NDS öffentlich gemacht???

Es geht ja scheinbar in der Praxis, wie jetzt ja bewiesen. 

Man wird also in SH seine Gründe haben, Angler nicht so offen und ausführlich wie der LSFV-NDS informieren zu wollen. 

Welche?


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wike gesagt, wenn der Infofluss schon vom Bundesverband zu den Landesverbänden mangelhaft und  unvollständig ist, was soll dann erst bei KV oder Vereinen ankommen, wenn nochmal gefiltert wurde??
> 
> Und auch nochmal die Frage, gerade LSFV-SH betreffend:
> Und warum hat der LSFV-SH die endgültigen und abzustimmenden Dokumente nicht wie der LSFV-NDS öffentlich gemacht???
> ...



Incl. einer "persönlichen" Einschätzung bzw. mit einem Kommentar des Vorstandes.

Wie VDSF, DAV und die LFV, Vereine ihre Mitglieder informieren ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Dies ist 80iger Jahre Stil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Dies ist 80iger Jahre Stil.


Des vorigen Jahrhunderts...


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]
> Welche?



Darüber kann HIER nur spekuliert werden... Das Präsidium und/oder die Geschäftsführung des LSFV SH kann es mit SIcherheit genau(er) beantworten... Frage: wollen die das?


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Leute, Leute, habt Ihr alle nichts zu tun? Keinen Job, keine Familie, keine Freunde? Und was fast noch viel wichtiger ist, warum geht Ihr in der wenige verbleibenden Zeit nicht angeln.
Wie schaffen es einige Leute Tag und Nacht ununterbrochen zu schreiben? Ich komme kaum hinterher und auch wenn es den Diskussionsfaden zereisen könnte, so will ich doch zumindest darauf antworten.  Das gebietet die Höflichkeit, auch wenn hier immer wieder kolportiert wird, dass man sich in einem Anglerforum nunmal rauher bewegen könne, als im normalen Leben. 
Das sehe ich übrigens völlig anders, aber diese, meine Sichtweise ist der Redaktion hinreichend bekannt.
Und ich möchte das Bild des rauhbeinigen Anglers sogar noch weiter vom Sockkel stürzen. Auch wenn es gerne so gesehen und gelebt wird, so ist doch gerade dies auch ein Punkt von vielen, warum es mit der Verbandsarbeit so bestellt ist, wie es drezeit ist. Ich habe genug Vereinsversammluungen erlebt, wo nichts bei rum kam, die abgebrochen werden mussten oder man am Ende der Versammlung von den Diskutanten kein vernüftig zusammenhängen Satz mehr zu hören bekam. Ja Angller trinken gerne mal ein Bierchen und da kann der Ton schon mal rauher werden. Aber oftmals führt das dazu, dass es so viele Bierchen werden, dass nach der Hälfte der Versammlung keine vernüftige Diskussion möglich ist. Sorry aber auch die Basis trägt aus diesen und Gründen mangelnden Interesses, das über den aktuellen Besatz hinaus geht, eine Mitschuld an dem Dilemmma.
Und auch hier muss ich einigen Vereinsfunktionären Recht geben, da wird lieber nach der Versammlung am Stammtisch gemeckert, als in der Versammlung das Maul aufgemacht.

Aber jetzt zur Sache. 



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es in Deinem LV und in SH um soviel besser lief als in Brandenburg dann lasst uns doch voneinander lernen und helft uns wie es in solch weitreichenden und schwierigen Prozessen besser laufen kann.
> Was ist so schwer daran. Warum kann man das nicht offen kommunizieren und diskutieren. Die Fakten rund um die Fusion z.B. sind doch keine Staatsgehemnisse.
> 
> ...





Fischdieb schrieb:


> Tomazs, gute Ansatz, ich melde mich bei Dir!
> Wir telefonieren.
> Hier im AB ist mir das alles zu einseitig und das "Feindbild" wird klar vorgegeben.



Ich gebe Dir Recht und hatte es auch gestern schon geschrieben, dass das AB nicht der geeigneste Ort dafür ist. Aber solange es die Verbände nicht verstehen, dem AB mit einer vernünftigen Informationspolitik den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, ist es leider Gottes der einizige Ort der zeitnahen Information und ansatzweisen Diskussion. Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass gerade Thomas gerne taktisch sehr geschickt ist und oftmals "Feindbilder" aufbaut, die ich für eine sachliche Diskussion nicht produktiv finde, aber es liegt dann an den Verbänden dem durch ihre Arbeit entgegen zu wirken. Anatzweise wurde und wird das derzeit in SH und NDS prakiziert. Leider noch zu wenig und zu zaghaft.
Mein Ansatz aber ist und bleibt, und da hast Du mich wohl falsch verstanden, 
"...Was ist so schwer daran. Warum kann man das nicht offen kommunizieren  und diskutieren. Die Fakten rund um die Fusion z.B. sind doch keine  Staatsgehemnisse...."
Da braucht es kein Telefonat mit mir. Die Fragen wie andere von ihren Verbänden und Vereinen informiert werden, kann doch nicht unverfänglich sein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie VDSF, DAV und die LFV, Vereine ihre Mitglieder informieren ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Dies ist 80iger Jahre Stil.


 

Dem kann ich zustimmen, doch solange nicht 100% der Mitglieder Internet haben, kann man wegen der Gleichberechtigung aller Mitglieder nicht auf das elektronische Medium alleine bauen und muss weiter auf Versammlungen und den Postweg bauen, um alle Mitglieder zu erreichen.

Das passt vielleicht dem ein oder anderen nicht und man glaubt immer, dass das Internet alles regelt, doch es hat nach wie vor gewisse Grenzen.

Ich lebe ja auch noch in der Steinzeit, mit meiner 768K-Leitung.... Der Seitenaufbau mit der ganzen Werbung dauert für mich hier auch schon immer einen halbe Ewigkeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Da wird über Wiederholungen gemeckert..

Aber was bleibt einem über, wenn klare Fragen ignoriert werden.
Also nochmal:

Wie gesagt, wenn der Infofluss schon vom Bundesverband zu den Landesverbänden mangelhaft und unvollständig ist, was soll dann erst bei KV oder Vereinen ankommen, wenn nochmal gefiltert wurde??

Und auch nochmal die Frage, gerade LSFV-SH betreffend:
Und warum hat der LSFV-SH die endgültigen und abzustimmenden Dokumente nicht wie der LSFV-NDS öffentlich gemacht???

Es geht ja scheinbar in der Praxis, wie jetzt ja bewiesen. 

Man wird also in SH seine Gründe haben, Angler nicht so offen und ausführlich wie der LSFV-NDS informieren zu wollen. 

Welche?




PS:


			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass gerade Thomas gerne taktisch sehr geschickt ist


Danke...



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> . Aber solange es die Verbände nicht verstehen, dem AB mit einer vernünftigen Informationspolitik den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen


So einfach wärs - LSFV-NDS machts vor..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch nochmal die Frage, gerade LSFV-SH betreffend:
> Und warum hat der LSFV-SH die endgültigen und abzustimmenden Dokumente nicht wie der LSFV-NDS öffentlich gemacht???
> 
> Es geht ja scheinbar in der Praxis, wie jetzt ja bewiesen.
> ...


 

Frage doch einfach mal nach, vielleicht bekommst ja ne Antwort, vielleicht aber auch nicht.

Hier kann Dir das keiner beantworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Nö, die drohen ja nur mit Anwälten, kennen wir ja..

Auch auf den offenen Brief zum Thema kam ja wie üblich schon  keine Reaktion

Ich dachte, dass Dich das vielleicht interessieren könnte und Du ja nach Deinen Angaben Antworten von denen bekommst und uns dann erhellen könntest..

Aber Deine Antwort genügt mir und bestätigt mir meine (Vor)Urteile...

Statt also die Zeit mit anglerfeindlichen Verbänden zu verschwenden, die zumindest bis jetzt anscheinend weder änderungsfähig noch -willig zu sein scheinen, lobe ich dann lieber nochmal den LSFV-NDS, der auf ganz einfachen Wegen mit ganz einfachen Mitteln zeigt, dass es anders gehen kann  - so man will..


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dorschgreifer kann das doch nicht beantworten, Thomas!
Dazu ist er leider zu weit von "ganz oben in SH" entfernt.

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass der LSFV-SH dazu Stellung bezieht, wenn man noch nichtmal meine Frage beantwortet.

@Dorschgreifer:
Zustimmung von mir, dass Internet ausschließlich (noch und wohl auch noch ein paar Jahre) nicht geht und zusätzliche Wege nötig sind.
Ich würde es schon als Teilerfolg sehen, wenn der von Dir beschriebene Informationsfluss in 2/3 bis 3/4 aller Landesverbände so klappen würde.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen, doch solange nicht 100% der Mitglieder Internet haben, kann man wegen der Gleichberechtigung aller Mitglieder nicht auf das elektronische Medium alleine bauen und muss weiter auf Versammlungen und den Postweg bauen, um alle Mitglieder zu erreichen.
> 
> Das passt vielleicht dem ein oder anderen nicht und man glaubt immer, dass das Internet alles regelt, doch es hat nach wie vor gewisse Grenzen.
> 
> Ich lebe ja auch noch in der Steinzeit, mit meiner 768K-Leitung.... Der Seitenaufbau mit der ganzen Werbung dauert für mich hier auch schon immer einen halbe Ewigkeit...



Ok, meine Tochter bekommt in solchen Fällen in der Schule zu hören:

Dann musst Du zum Nachbar, Freunden oder Verwandten mit Computer und Internet gehen.
Oder halt ins Internetcafe.


*Kleiner Scherz am Rande*

Was ich damit aber sagen möchte, die nötigen Informationen kommen dennoch über das Internet zu Dir.
Mund zu Mund.

Und Du hast die Möglichkeit Dir diese über das Internet zu besorgen.

Im Grunde ging es nicht um den Vorgang der Übermittlung von Informationen.


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Zum Thema Informationsfluss:

Der Landesverband Sachsen informiert regelmäßig und schon seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen auf seiner Homepage:

Siehe:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.html


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,
auch Dir möchte ich kurz antworten und Dir für Deinen Beitrag auf meine Fragen danken. Und nach dem was Du schreibst, schtze ich Dich als engagiertes Vereinsmitglied und Vereinsvorstand ein.
Und um es nochmals zu betonen, ich bin von der Notwendigkeit einer gut gemachten Fusion überzeugt. Und ich glaube sogar noch ein klein Stück weit, trotz der Pannen und der disaströsen Informationspolitik daran, dass die Befürworter einer Fusion und damit auch mein LV das Beste wollen, aber so wie es bislang abgelaufen ist, kann es nicht das werden, was eine Fusion an positiven Potential für uns Angler haben könnte. Gut gewollt ist lange nicht gut gemacht. Und deshalb kann ich das ganze Taktieren und die Lobhudelei und Geheimniskrämerei nicht verstehen.
Ja es kommt sogar soweit, dass ich Mitgliedern im KAV den aktuellen Stand zur Fusion erklären muss. Wo ich mich selbst als eher wenig engagiertes Vereinsmitglied einschätzen würde. Mein Vorstand würde vielleicht sogar noch weiter gehen in diese Einschätzung. Aber wie kann man Informationen über das gescholtene AB mehrere Wochen vor dem KAV bekommen. Da wird gesagt, die Fusion ist vom Tisch und im LV hat man längst mit anderen die Initiative "PRO..." gegründet. Wie auf Grundlage welcher Legitimation konnte sowas passieren und warum muss man da vom AB informiert werden statt vom LV, KAV oder dem Verein?
Wie kann man angesichts der sich monatlich ändernden Vorausetzung für die Fusion (weil im Vorfeld kein klares Ziel und keine klarer Weg standen?) immer wieder zustimmen. Es gibt anscheinend Kräfte, die die Fusion um jeden Preis und damit aus Ihrer Sicht gutes erreichen wollen und verlieren dabei mehr und mehr an Vertrauen.




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, ob die Zeitschiene zu knapp war, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt, mir war sie eher viel zu lang, seit 2007 gibt es das Thema an sich ja schon, also 5 Jahre... Es wurde jedes Mal drüber diskutiert, allerdings nur eine halbe Stunde und nicht abendfüllend, selbst nach einer halben Stunde schlafen da die ersten ja schon ein....
> 
> Bei uns wurde es ganz klar bekannt gegeben, dass es Probleme bei den Verhandlungen gab (zumindest immer mit dem dann aktuellen Stand), auch um die 10er Kommission. Man kann in so einem Verein nie zeitgerecht reagieren, weil man nicht jedes Mal, wenn es eine Änderung gibt eine neue Mitgliederversammlung einberufen kann. Bei uns gibt es eine JHV und daneben 2 Mitgliederversammlungen pro Jahr, wo solch ein Meinungsaustausch stattfindet und abgefragt und diskutiert werden kann.
> ...



Ich geb Dir Recht, dass das Interesse an der Basis  eher dürftig ist und das es schwer ist diese für die oft nervige und  langweilig gefühlte Verbandsarbeit zu begeistern. Aber auch hier liegt  ist der Verband und der Verein in der Verantwortung diese arbeit  zeitgemäß und interessant zu machen. Und wenn man das nicht  zeitlich gebacken bekommt, dann ist muss man eben die Zeitschiene  verlängern, wenn man wirklich ein Interesse an der Meinung der Basis  hat.
...
Gut, dass bei Euch da informiert und disuktiert  wurde. Aber ich bleibe dabei, es war wohl stets zu spät. Warum kann man  nicht im Vorfeld klar definieren, wo es hin gehen soll und dann  Mehrheiten dafür gewinnen. Im Nachhinein z.B. eine Initiativgruppe  vorgesetz zu bekommen ist kann doch nie im Leben so gewollt gewesen  sein. So gut es diese Gruppe auch meinen mag, dazu hätte man sich im  Vorfeld klar Positionen ergreifen müssen und die Basis einbeziehen.  Nachträglich alles abnicken zu lassen kann im heutigen Zeitalter und  angesichts der sich ständig änderden Dokumenten- und Interessebslage  doch nicht der richteige Weg sein um der Basis das Gefühl zu geben, man  sein am Geschehen beteiligt und könne sich einbringen.
...
Das ein Verband aus Angst vor dem AB im Internet keine Stellungnahme an seine Mitglieder abgeben will und auf Fragen nicht anwortet kann ich in keinster Weise verstehen. Wie schon an @Fischdieb geschrieben, würde eine offen und vernünftigen Informationspolitik dem AB den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Das häppchenweise reagieren macht es doch nur schwerer. Das zeigt sich doch auch in der großen Politik immer wieder. Wenn man sich einer Aufgabe wie der fusion stellt,  dann Ziel benennen, Fakten auf den Tisch, Probleme benennen und Lösungen suchen. Und dazu bitte alle Beteiligten und Betroffenen einbeziehen. 
...
Auch ich sehe in einer Beitragserhöhung von 1,- Euro nicht das große Problem. Warum kann man dann nicht offen damit umgehen und sagen so ist es, da haben wir Altlasten und Probleme, wir bieten folgende Lösung und dennoch kann es 1,- Euro mehr werden. Genau wie die Bewertung durch die Wirtschaftsprüfer. Sorry, aber sowas muss an der Basis diskutiert werden, wenn auch enstprechend durch die Verbände kommentiert, damit sie jeder verstehen und werten kann.
Aber garnichts tun, weckt doch nur wieder die Gerüchteküche zum neuen Leben und schürt Ängste, die das AB gerne aufgreift. Ob zu recht oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Es liegt wie gesagt an den Verbänden Spekulationen der Nährboden zu entziehen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Zum Thema Informationsfluss:
> 
> Der Landesverband Sachsen informiert regelmäßig und schon seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen auf seiner Homepage:
> 
> ...



Ich bin und bleibe ratlos.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer:
> Zustimmung von mir, dass Internet ausschließlich (noch und wohl auch noch ein paar Jahre) nicht geht und zusätzliche Wege nötig sind.
> Ich würde es schon als Teilerfolg sehen, wenn der von Dir beschriebene Informationsfluss in 2/3 bis 3/4 aller Landesverbände so klappen würde.


 
Das Problem sind oft auch Vereine, die ihre neuen Vorstandsadressen nicht an die Verbände weiterleiten.

Aus meiner aktiven Landesverbandszeit weiß ich noch, das ca. 30% der Post zurückgekommen ist, weil die Adresse nicht stimmte. Bei anderen ehemaligen Vorstandsmitgliedern kommt dann die Post an und die entsorgen die, anstatt sie weiterzuleiten.... Und dann kommen gewisse Info's natürlich auch nicht an der Basis an. Selbst bei uns im Verein haben wir jedes Jahr 5-10% Rückläufer bei der Vereinspost oder wegen erloschener Konnten usw... 

Da hat man es teilweise mit so vielen Unwegbarkeiten zu tun, dass sich teilweise die Haare sträuben... Da kann eine Vorstand noch so viel wollen, wenn andere nicht mitspielen, dann steht man auf verlassenem Posten.

Es gibt also durchaus auch richtige Problemfelder, über alle Organisationsstrukturen. Man kann den schwarzen Peter nie einem alleine zuschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Zum Thema Informationsfluss:
> 
> Der Landesverband Sachsen informiert regelmäßig und schon seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen auf seiner Homepage:
> 
> ...



Sorry, das aktuellste ist da das gemeinsame Schreiben der beiden Dachverbände und die Erklärung der (w)irren Initiative...

Nix von den Dokumenten, die jetzt unverändert abgestimmt werden müssen, nix von der mangelhaften Information der Landesverbände durch die Bundesverbände, nix von den Anmerkungen von Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer und deren Kritik, nix zu den Äußerungen Niedersachsens, nix zu unserem offenen Brief...

Das ist bestenfalls (gezielte??) Verschleierung..

Aber sicher keine offene und umfassende Information! 

Desweiteren siehe Posting von Tomasz........


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> auch Dir möchte ich kurz antworten und Dir für Deinen Beitrag auf meine Fragen danken. Und nach dem was Du schreibst, schtze ich Dich als engagiertes Vereinsmitglied und Vereinsvorstand ein.
> Und um es nochmals zu betonen, ich bin von der Notwendigkeit einer gut gemachten Fusion überzeugt. Und ich glaube sogar noch ein klein Stück weit, trotz der Pannen und der disaströsen Informationspolitik daran, dass die Befürworter einer Fusion und damit auch mein LV das Beste wollen, aber so wie es bislang abgelaufen ist, kann es nicht das werden, was eine Fusion an positiven Potential für uns Angler haben könnte. Gut gewollt ist lange nicht gut gemacht. Und deshalb kann ich das ganze Taktieren und die Lobhudelei und Geheimniskrämerei nicht verstehen.
> Ja es kommt sogar soweit, dass ich Mitgliedern im KAV den aktuellen Stand zur Fusion erklären muss. Wo ich mich selbst als eher wenig engagiertes Vereinsmitglied einschätzen würde. Mein Vorstand würde vielleicht sogar noch weiter gehen in diese Einschätzung. Aber wie kann man Informationen über das gescholtene AB mehrere Wochen vor dem KAV bekommen. Da wird gesagt, die Fusion ist vom Tisch und im LV hat man längst mit anderen die Initiative "PRO..." gegründet. Wie auf Grundlage welcher Legitimation konnte sowas passieren und warum muss man da vom AB informiert werden statt vom LV, KAV oder dem Verein?
> ...


Da haben wir nicht viel Dissens............


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Und mit allen Ausreden für magelnde Information und Offenheit seitens der real existierenden Verbände von allen möglichen Leuten:
LSFV-NDS zeigt in der Praxis, dass das alles haltlose Entschuldigungen interessierter Kreise sind und es anders geht, wenn man will.........

Man muss es nur wollen und damit anfangen..

*Da Capo, LSFV-NDS...*

Nicht unterkriegen lassen, nur weil die anderen in Hinterzimmern weitermauscheln wollen!!


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Wie das AB schon vorher Info kriegt/hat 
=
Weil es einige Maulwürfe da oben gibt.

Dieses schicken/tele/mailen dem Ab das zu.


Und das ist auch gut so das es solche Maulwürfe gibt.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Weil es einige Maulwürfe da oben gibt.


Maulwurf klingt mir zu unehrenhaft, whistleblower triffts da wohl eher...

Das sind seriöse Leute (leider teilweise  mit zu wenig Rückrat um das auch öffentlich selber zu machen), die aber wenigstens angesichts des Informations- und Kompetenzdesasters  rund um die (Kon)Fusion wollen, dass Angler informiert werden und nicht alles nur in Hinterzimmern ausgemauschelt wird..

Vielleicht nehmen sich auch ein paar von denen (sind ja auch u. a. Präsidenten, Präsidiumsmitglieder und Geschäftsführer aus beiden Dachverbänden dabei) ein Beispiel an Niedersachsen, dass man sowas auch ruhig öffentlich machen und dazu stehen kann!!


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Thomas9904:
> 
> Maulwurf klingt mir zu unehrenhaft, whistleblower triffts da wohl eher...


 





Meinetwegen auch so,hier aufn Land mit 500 Einwohnern nennt man solche altdeutsch gesprochen Maulwurf,was aber nicht als beleidigend aufzufassen ist.

Jemand halt der von unten her umwühlt und rumwühlt weil ihn da oben was nicht paßt.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Kann ich so gesehen dann auch mit leben..


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Sorry, das AB nimt in den LV,s niemand ernst. 

Die teilweise hier runterirdisch geschriebenen Beiträge und die ausgebenen Slogan,s wie: Verbände zerschlagen etc. tun dazu ihren Rest. Auch ich wurde ja sofort als ich mich als Funktionär bezeichnetet als Kakerlake betitelt. Wer soll so was ernst nehmen? Das AB nimt sich selbst am wichtigsten. Die Aussenwirkung ist gegen Null.
Diese teilweise Selbstbeweihraeucherung der Verantwortlichen tut ihren Rest. 

Hier sind manche nicht den Anglern verpflichtet sondern Ihren eigenen Ego.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dann ist der LSFV-NDS also kein Landesverband?

Nun gut...............

;-)))



> Die Aussenwirkung ist gegen Null.


Dann echauffiere Dich doch nicht so ;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Schön, dass ausgerechnet Du das beurteilen kannst, wer oder was hier ernst genommen wird!!!


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

mach ich doch nicht.....dazu bin ich zu alt und habe zuviel Forumserfahrung......bellende Hunde im Netz hab ich in den letzten Jahren schon genug kennen gelernt .........

Nach dem 17.11. bin auch ich schlauer...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Und abgesehen davon isses offtopic in diesem Thread und wieder nur einmal mehr das übliche, durchsichtige Spiel der versuchten Ablenkung....

Daher wieder zurück zum Thema, den Antworten des Präsidenten/Präsidiums vom LSFV-NDS, der in lobenswerter Weise die abzustimmenden Dokumente öffentlich gemacht hat und seine Kritik auch erläutert und erklärt.

Im Gegensatz zu den Hinterzimmermauschlern wird da vom LSFV-NDS in der Praxis gezeigt, wie einfach das mit offener Information und faktischen Erläuterungen dazu auch in der heutigen Zeit gehen kann.

Hoffen wir, dass der LSFV-NDS das weiterhin so macht...........

Unf hoffen wir, dass all denen, die weiterhin nur versuchen in Hinterzimmern zu mauscheln, irgendwann endlich mal die Zahler davonlaufen ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen, doch solange nicht 100% der Mitglieder Internet haben, kann man wegen der Gleichberechtigung aller Mitglieder nicht auf das elektronische Medium alleine bauen und muss weiter auf Versammlungen und den Postweg bauen, um alle Mitglieder zu erreichen.
> 
> Das passt vielleicht dem ein oder anderen nicht und man glaubt immer, dass das Internet alles regelt, doch es hat nach wie vor gewisse Grenzen.
> 
> Ich lebe ja auch noch in der Steinzeit, mit meiner 768K-Leitung.... Der Seitenaufbau mit der ganzen Werbung dauert für mich hier auch schon immer einen halbe Ewigkeit...



Och nä, komm jetzt...

Du hast doch schon Argumente gebracht, bei denen ich Dir zustimmen musste, oder wo ich arg ins Schlingern geraten bin. Warum bringst Du immer wieder so einen Käse auf ?

Klar müssen nach wie vor alle Einladungen zu Versammlungen per Post verschickt werden, weil das der bisher einzig zuverlässige Weg ist, *alle* zu erreichen, zumindest sofern sie die richtigen Adressen angegeben haben.

Du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen, dass es auf dem Informationsweg zwischen Landesverband und Verein große schwarze Löcher gibt. Ich behaupte frech, dass es in *jedem* Verein in der Geschäftsführung mindestens einen gibt, der über einen Internetanschluß verfügt. Und damit können Informationen lückenlos und flächendeckend über die jeweilige Internetpräsenz eines Verbandes der Öffentlichkeit mitgeteilt werden. Da braucht es noch nicht mal einen E-Mail Verteiler, es reicht das Veröffentlichen auf der Homepage.

Schließlich teilt man so ja auch der breiten Öffentlichkeit mit, dass eben jener Internetlose Opa Krause den Verdienstorden am Bande für 50-jährige Vereinsangehörigkeit bekommen hat.

Und wenn es denn auch notwendig ist, bestimmte Informationen zusätzlich auf dem Postweg zu verteilen, damit Opa Krause auch garantiert seine Einladung bekommt, dann ist und bleibt das Internet trotzdem Kommunikationsmittel Nummer 1.
*Wenn man denn kommunizieren will.*

Und genau das wollen manche (viele?) Verbände offenbar eben nicht. 

Niedersachsen hat die Möglichkeit des Internets erkannt und genutzt, und das auch noch für wirklich wichtige Informationen.

*Was bitte hindert die übrigen Verbände daran, es Niedersachsen gleich zu tun ?*


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sorry, das AB nimt in den LV,s niemand ernst.



Das ist meistens so, Angler werden nicht ernst genommen.
Schon gar nicht kritisierende Angler.
Sind alles Spinner.

Für diese Inforamtion brauchte ich Dich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Auch ich wurde ja sofort als ich mich als Funktionär bezeichnetet als Kakerlake betitelt. Wer soll so was ernst nehmen?



Oh nein, niemad hat Dich als Kakerlake betitelt. Das wäre eine Beleidigung und müsste und würde geahndet werden.

Ernst nehmen solltest Du jedoch etwas, nämlich dass das hervortreten aus der Dunkelheit ins Licht, Dich vor Metaphern schützt. 

Warum also stellst Du als Funktionär die Unterlagen, in deren Besitz Du ja sein musst, nicht - wie Niedersachsen - über Eure Internetpräsenz öffentlich ??

Lichtscheu ??


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Oh nein, niemad hat Dich als Kakerlake betitelt. Das wäre eine Beleidigung und müsste und würde geahndet werden.
> 
> Ernst nehmen solltest Du jedoch etwas, nämlich dass das hervortreten aus der Dunkelheit ins Licht, Dich vor Metaphern schützt.
> 
> ...



Es könnte Kritik hageln. Und Kritik vertragen Funktionäre nicht.
40 Jahre (?) VDSF Politik hat ihre Spuren hinterlassen.
40 Jahre (?) VDSF Gehrinwäsche ......

Beim DAV ist dieser Virus wesentlich schneller voran geschritten.

(Jetzt rede ich schon wie Thomas....sorry)


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sorry, das AB nimt in den LV,s niemand ernst.
> 
> Die teilweise hier runterirdisch geschriebenen Beiträge und die ausgebenen Slogan,s wie: Verbände zerschlagen etc. tun dazu ihren Rest. Auch ich wurde ja sofort als ich mich als Funktionär bezeichnetet als Kakerlake betitelt...



Die LV`s müssen das AB auch nicht ernst nehmen. Schon garnicht angesichts der verbalen Attacken, die auch indirekt Dich getroffen haben. 
Aber die LV`s sollten die hier schreibenden User und ihre eigene Basis ernst nehmen. Und sie sollten zumindest vom AB lernen, wie Informationen schnell einer interessierten Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 
Dein Hinweis mit dem Webauftritt des LV Sachen war leider weit weg davon.
Entweder verstehst Du nicht was ich mit offener und transparenter Information und demokratischen Verbandsleben meine oder Du bist so in den mir nicht bekannten Zwängen verfangen, dass Du Sachen verteidigst, die fern einer lebhaften und zukunftsträchtigen Verbandsarbeit sind. Was ist so schwer daran auch mal Fehler einzugestehen und diese dann gemeinsam aus der Welt zu schaffen. Was bitte ist an der bisher gelaufenen Fusionsgeschichte inkl. der Mitgliederbeteiligung verteidigungswert oder gar begrüßenswert? Ist wirklich alles gut und im Sinne einer geeinten organisierten Anglerschaft gelaufen und vor allem wird es diese überhaupt einen Vorteil der Angler geben? Glaubst Du daran und wenn ja, erkläre es mir, damit auch ich es verstehe und für die eigenlich gut gemeinte Sache einstehen kann. Gebt Euren Vereinsvorständen oder den KAV`s doch das dafür notwendige Rüstzeug an die Hand und niemand wird das Politikforum des AB in der heutigen Form ernst nehmen. Aber ich gebe Dir Brief und Siegel, dass es dieses Forums dann auch nicht mehr bedarf. Bis dahin ist es eben leider so, dass hier alle Infos  gebündelt und zeitnah der breiten und interessierten Masse zu Verfügung stehen. Wie diese zu werten sind muss jeder leider selbst für sich entscheiden. Ob er der Argumentationskette der Redaktion folgen will oder sich eigene Gedanken macht. Schöner wäre es in jedem Fall, wenn die Verbände selbst die Schreiben erläutern würden. Denn ganz ehrlich mir erschließen sich die offiziellen Statements die spärlich rüber kommen nicht. Was, warum, wieso, wohin kann ich keinem der offiziellen Schreiben der Initiativgruppe und der anderen Verbände entnehmen.  
Warum kann man nicht einen Schlussstrich ziehen und gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten offen an einem Strang ziehen? Statt dessen wird taktiert und ohne Öffentlichkeit gearbeitet. Das versteht kein Mensch und damit interessiert es auch die Basis nicht. Nährt aber Spekulationen riecht nach Geheimniskräämerei, weil man Sachen unter den tisch kehren will.
Uns laufen doch mehr und mehr die Mitglieder weg, die verbleibenden werden immer älter und der Nachwuchs fehlt. 
Ich finde es gut und richtig, wenn man sich hier wie Du der Diskussion stellt und ich kann verstehen, dass man angesichts von einzelnen Verbalattacken die Lust verliert. Aber dann bietet doch als Verband  die Möglichkeit wie ansatzweise in SH auf den Verbandseiten zu informieren und zu diskutieren. 
Nehmt die Mitglieder mit auf den Weg. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...


 
Sehr gutes Posting!!#6


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Das AB nimmt kein LV BV....etc. ernst???


Ich schmuntzel mir gerade einen.


Das erklärt auch warum die Redaktion Material zugesandt bekommt,und das von Funktionären aus höhere Ebene,(die von mir genannten Maulwürfe) die genau da oben in LV's und co.sitzen.

Aber davon nimmt ja keiner das AB ernst.


Und wenn die so weitermachen (Verbände),laufen auch noch die letzten Anhänger davon,nicht morgen und nicht übermorgen,aber Stk.für Stk.schaufelt man sich sein eigenes Grab.



|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Nehmt die Mitglieder mit auf den Weg.


Besser die Angler, die das alles bezahlen sollen (Mitglieder sind ja die Vereine im Landesverband, die Landesverbände im Bundesverband)....

Und nimm als Beispiel für offene Information am besten einfach die, die das wirklich  auch machen:
LSFV-NDS...

Von der wirren Inititiative ging übrigens anscheinend jetzt aktuell noch ein Schreiben an (fast) alle Landesverbände raus. Die Zahl der unterschreibenden Initiativmitglieder hat sich dabei allerdings wiederum verringert .....

In dem Schreiben wird wohl dargestellt, wie toll die Fusion vorbereitet ist, wie alternativlos sie ist und in dem alle Landesverbände gebeten werden, doch bitte, bitte für die Fusion zu stimmen..

Und dass das, was in den Dokumenten steht (inkl. der Anmerkungen von Wirtschaftsprüfer und Notar zu den Risiken im organisatorischen, juristischen, konzeptionellen und finanziellen Bereich) - die ja laut Umwandlungsgesetz nun so unverändert abgestimmt werden müssen -  alles nicht so schlimm sei und geregelt werden könne, wenn erst mal 
(kon)fusioniert sei....

Dazu passt, dass es (noch unbestätigte) Infos gibt, dass Bayern und Meckpomm eine Tagesordnungsänderung für die VDSF-HV beantragt hätten, nach der die finanziellen Dinge und der Haushalt des neuen Verbandes erst in einer Sonderversammlung im März/April 2013 verhandelt und aufgestellt werden sollten!!!!!!!

Auf welcher Grundlage bis dahin gearbeitet werden soll, wurde wohl aber nicht angesprochen..


----------



## angler1996 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

damid das nicht nur mit einem preußischen :q|waveyialekt hier steht:

Ohne, das'sch was weeß un erfoahre, kannsch mr üiber nicht nen Kop machen ( nur darüber das nischt weeeß) , wennsch mer keeen Kopp machen kann, kansch ne miedreden.
Da kommt dann wieder der Vereinsboß und sachd, keener hat ne Meenung , keener macht was.
Ja , warum wohl? Wenn ich aus dem AB mehr und schneller etwas erfahre, als auf der Verbands-HP. ich komme doch nur auf "dumme" Gedanken, was da wohl passieren könnte

Gruß A.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hi



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu passt, dass es (noch unbestätigte) Infos gibt, dass Bayern und Meckpomm eine Tagesordnungsänderung für die VDSF-HV beantragt hätten, nach der die finanziellen Dinge und der Haushalt des neuen Verbandes erst in einer Sonderversammlung im März/April 2013 verhandelt und aufgestellt werden sollten!!!!!!!
> 
> ..


 

Und was bringen solche täglichen Wasserstandsmeldungen? Vielleicht geht Morgen noch ein anderer Geschäftsordnungsantrag ein. Und Übermorgen wird nochmal etwas nachgebessert.
Und das soll alles kommuniziert werden?

Wenn man das so macht, dann ist das keine Information sondern Desinformation. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ja, da bisher nur in Hinterzimmern gemauschelt wurde, muss man jetzt damit leben, dass zumindest wir alle Infos öffentlich machen, die wir bekommen.

Hätten alle Verbände von Anfang an informiert, angelpolitische Grundsätze aufgestellt, ein kompetentes Personaltableau aufgestellt, die finanziellen Dinge sauber geregelt gehabt und so informiert, wie es jetzt der LSFV-NDS angefangen hat, könnten wir da auch lockerer sein.

Da dies nicht so ist, und gerade von der (w)irren Inititiative  sowie beiden Bundesverbänden immer weiter gemauschelt wird, werden wir weiterhin immer schnellstmöglich veröffentlichen...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Okay, halten wir mal fest, so schaut das AB-Niveau zur zukünftigen wünschenswerten Informationspolitik aus. Glückwunsch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...Und was bringen solche täglichen Wasserstandsmeldungen? Vielleicht geht Morgen noch ein anderer Geschäftsordnungsantrag ein. Und Übermorgen wird nochmal etwas nachgebessert.
> Und das soll alles kommuniziert werden?
> 
> Wenn man das so macht, dann ist das keine Information sondern Desinformation.
> ...



Die Fusion der beiden Verbände ist ein Prozess. Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass es dabei auch mal ins Stocken geraten kann, dass Sachen umgeworfen werden und Kompromisse gefunden müssen. 
Aber bei einem im Vorfeld klar definierten Ziel, wo die Reise hingehen soll und welche Schwierigkeiten dabei überwunden werden müssen, ist es doch kein Problem diesen Prozess zusammen mit den Anglern zu begleiten und zu verstehen. Und dabei die Basis mitzunehmen und diese Probleme zu erläutern, Lösungsmöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen und zu diskutieren ist doch kein falscher Weg. Für wen soll denn die Fusion gut sein? Doch wohl den einzelnen Angler. Also muss es dem auch auch erklärt werden.
Glauben zu machen, dass die Verbände alles im Griff haben und der Fusionstermin ein ums andere mal scheitert zu lassen schafft dagegen Mißtrauen in das Tun der Verantwortlichen, wenn sie es denn nicht offen kommunizieren. Niemand wird doch wohl geglaubt haben, dass die Fusion problem- und geräuschlos über die Bühne gehen wird. Aber wenn es Probleme gibt, dann kann man diese doch nicht unter den Tisch kehren. 
Kaum jemand interessiert sich dabei für jeden einzelnen Antrag, aber wenn mein Verband eine Intitiativgruppe "pro..." gründet und damit aus der Linie des DAV-Bund ausscheren will, dann würden mich die Hintergründe, Konsequenzen und das Ziel der Aktion schon maßgeblich betreffen und auch interessieren. Genauso wie die Finanzlage eines fusionierten Verbandes. Wenn ein Landesverband wie NDS da Probleme aufzeigt, dann kann doch der Rest nicht so tun als ob nichts gewesen ist, geschweige denn die vom NDS eingestellten Dokumente nicht bekannt geben und aus ihrer Sicht kommentieren. Das ist grob fahrlässig. 
Wenn etwas wie Du sagst nachgebessert werden muss, dann kann es doch so schlecht nicht sein, dies auch seinen Mitgliedern als Nachbesserung zu verkaufen. Statt dessen gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass hier faule Kompromisse gesucht werden, von denen man selbst nicht überzeugt ist und sich daher gerne in Schweigen hüllt.
Natürlich kann man wie Du schreibst auch gezielt desinformieren. Darin sehe ich sogar eine große Gefahr in der aktuellen Entwicklung. Aber nur mit einer transparenten Informationspolitik aller Beteiligten kann man eine solche Desinformation und sich entwickelnden Spekulationen entgegen treten. Oder gibt es dazu Alternativen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Okay, halten wir mal fest, so schaut das AB-Niveau zur zukünftigen wünschenswerten Informationspolitik aus. Glückwunsch.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Ja, unser Anspruch ist es, Anglern Infos zugänglich zu machen, die von Verbänden und Funktionären - warum auch immer  - nicht öffentlich gemacht werden.

Also danke für den Glückwunsch ;-)))

Und ja, auf das Niveau bin ich sogar ein bisschen stolz ;-))

Aber auch wenn Du zum wiederholten Male und immer wieder gleich durchsichtig versuchst, uns zum Thema zu machen, gibt mir das immer wieder die Gelegenheit auf das eigentliche Thema des Threads hinzuweisen:
*Dass mit dem LSFV-NDS der einzige Verband ALLER Landes- und Bundesverbände die abzustimmenden Dokumente für die Fusion öffentlich gemacht hat und seine Bedenken und Anmerkungen dazu im Interview mit uns öffentlich gemacht hat.*

Und das bis heute ALLE andern Landes- und Bundesverbände, DAV wie VDSF/DAFV in Schweigen verharren oder die (w)irre Inititiative sogar weitermauschelt mit neuen Schreiben an die Landesverbände..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur mit einer transparenten informationspolitik aller beteiligten kann man eine solche desinformation und sich entwickelnden spekulationen entgegen treten. Oder gibt es dazu alternativen?


Nein!!!


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Thomas9904, deine ständige Zustimmung macht mir langsam Angst|kopfkrat. 
Nicht dass man uns bei der Ähnlichkeit der Namen noch verwechselt. Dazu sind wir uns nach wie vor zu verschieden und außerdem habe ich den Bonus des "jungen Wilden". Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag:q. 
Und zurück zum Thema.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Danke - alt wird man ja von alleine...

Klug leider nicht, wie man an mancher Rollator-Veranstaltung in manchen Verbänden sieht ;-))



> Nicht dass man uns bei der Ähnlichkeit der Namen noch verwechselt


Und ich nachher noch als sanftes Schäfchen verschrien werde, meinst Du??

Oooch, keine Panik, ich werd schon immer wieder rechtzeitig um mich beissen, wenn ich es wieder als notwendig erachte oder um Dich dann zu schützen vor der Verwechslung ;-))))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, auf das Niveau bin ich sogar ein bisschen stolz ;-))
> 
> ..


 
Für mich verhöhnst Du eherne Grundsätze der Pressearbeit.


Ohne Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hier diskutiere ich und mach keine Pressearbeit.
Pressearbeit sind hier nur die Vorabveröffentlichungen fürs Mag und als solche klar gekennzeichnet. 
Der Rest ebenso klar meine persönliche Meinung..

Aber auch wenn Du zum wiederholten Male und immer wieder gleich durchsichtig versuchst, uns oder mich zum Thema zu machen, gibt mir das immer wieder die Gelegenheit auf das eigentliche Thema des Threads hinzuweisen:
*Dass mit dem LSFV-NDS der einzige Verband ALLER Landes- und Bundesverbände die abzustimmenden Dokumente für die Fusion öffentlich gemacht hat und seine Bedenken und Anmerkungen dazu im Interview mit uns öffentlich gemacht hat.*

Und das bis heute ALLE andern Landes- und Bundesverbände, DAV wie VDSF/DAFV in Schweigen verharren oder die (w)irre Inititiative sogar weitermauschelt mit neuen Schreiben an die Landesverbände..


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hihihi, kaum bringt Thomas was ein, das auch nur im geringsten den bayerischen LV kritisiert, wird unser Innfischer persönlich...:m

Ist schon bemerkenswert, dass so ein ernstes Thema immer wieder für Lacher am Rande sorgt.:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Wenn das hier 


> Dazu passt, dass es (noch unbestätigte) Infos gibt, dass Bayern und Meckpomm eine Tagesordnungsänderung für die VDSF-HV beantragt hätten, nach der die finanziellen Dinge und der Haushalt des neuen Verbandes erst in einer Sonderversammlung im März/April 2013 verhandelt und aufgestellt werden sollten!!!!!!!


eintreffen sollte, also dass erst fusioniert wird und dann die finanziellen Dinge verhandelt werden, dann werde ich keinen mehr verstehen, der diesen Verbandszauberern noch die Folgschaft gönnt. #d#d#d

Zum Glück scheint es ja so, dass mehrere mitgliederstarke Landesverbände sich das nicht bieten lassen werden...


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und ich nachher noch als sanftes Schäfchen verschrien werde, meinst Du??



Och das hast Du jetzt aber lieb gesagt:q. "...sanftes Schäfchen..." Danke.
Lesen darfst Du meine Beiträge auch weiterhin, gerne auch kommentieren, ablehen oder zustimmen. 
Aber Kuscheln ist nicht, nur Lesen und Schreiben:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier
> 
> 
> > Dazu passt, dass es (noch unbestätigte) Infos gibt, dass Bayern und Meckpomm eine Tagesordnungsänderung für die VDSF-HV beantragt hätten, nach der die finanziellen Dinge und der Haushalt des neuen Verbandes erst in einer Sonderversammlung im März/April 2013 verhandelt und aufgestellt werden sollten!!!!!!!
> ...



Es soll ja auch ohne jegliche Festlegung von Zielen oder angelpolitischen Grundsätzen (kon)fusioniert werden, wenn es nach der (w)irren Initiative und den Bundesverbänden geht..

Dazu würde das dann doch prima ins Bild passen ;-)))

In dem an die Landesverbände von der Initiative versandten Schreiben soll auch sinngemäß stehen, dass die paar kleinen, noch übrig gebliebenen Probleme (Finanzen wohl auch z. B. ;-)) nach erfolgreicher Fusion mit voller Kraft angegangen werden können ;-))



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Kuscheln ist nicht, nur Lesen und Schreiben


Akzeptiert ;-)))



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück scheint es ja so, dass mehrere mitgliederstarke Landesverbände sich das nicht bieten lassen werden...


Zumindest im VDSF, und öffentlich bekundet hat das zumindest einer:
Der für eine neue Informationskultur zu lobende LSFV-NDS!!

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen ;-))


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

OT an:

@Thomasz:

Sehr gute Postings! Klare, verständliche Meinungsäußerung ohne Polemik, Emotion und persönliche Angriffe!

Weiter so!!

OT aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Innfischer,

ich habe hier nicht mehr alle Beiträge gelesen, da mir die Zeit fehlt. Deine Postings sind mir jedoch (negativ) aufgefallen...

Du hast es doch mit dem von mir zitierten Beitrag selber geschrieben. Diejenigen, die die Fusion "versuchen", haben keine Ahnung. Genauer gesagt haben sie komplett versagt und haben ihre Heimat anscheinend im Tal der Ahnungslosen. 

Die haben anscheinend noch nie in ihrem Leben ein Projekt geleitet. Die Vorgehensweise lässt jeden Plan und jegliche Struktur vermissen. Es gibt (gab) ein Ziel- die Fusion.

Es gab aber anscheinend keinen Plan über (zeitliche) Abläufe, es wurden keine Teile des Projektes zur rechten Zeit (an ein Kompetenzteam) delegiert und es fehlt ein Kopf in dem Projektteam mit entsprechender Kompetenz.

Hat man sich mal über die Entscheider über dieses Projekt Gedanken gemacht und versucht - *ohne Zwang* - zu motivieren, für das Projekt zustimmen und somit die Projektziele zu erreichen? Nein. 

Gab es einen "Zeitstrahl" (ich liebe dieses Wort...) für die Erreichung der Ziele und wurde auf die Einhaltung geachtet? Nein...

Wurde vor der Veröffentlichung (in den eigenen Reihen) eine Analyse der Kosten durchgeführt und Lösungen für diese (negative) Analyse erarbeitet? Nein. 

Waren sich alle Beteiligten über den Umfang des Projektes im klaren? Nein... 

Über die Qualität der Umsetzung brauchen wir hier wohl nicht mehr näher einzugehen...

Aber das wichtigste an diesem Projekt wurde bisher nicht beantwortet und das lässt das Projekt (hoffentlich) scheitern: Der Nutzen konnte bisher nicht überzeugend dargestellt werden und Risiken wurden nicht veröffentlicht bzw. bewertet! 

Somit kann diese Fusion nur in den Graben gehen! Ich habe in meinem beruflichen Leben verschiedene Projekte begleitet und geleitet- hätte ich so etwas meinem Chef als Ergebnis vorgelegt wäre es das für mich und das Projekt gewesen. 

Was ich Dir - der die Fusion und Funktionäre (die nicht funktionieren) verteidigt -damit sagen will, ist das bei einem vernünftig und verantwortungsbewusst geführten und geleiteten Projekt keine Nachbesserungen und täglichen Wasserstandsmeldungen notwendig sind (Bezug auf Dein Zitat oben).

Mein Lehrer hätte gesagt "setzen, sechs". Und dafür (Ergebnis ungenügend/mangelhaft) soll jemand abstimmen? Nein, das kann niemand mit ruhigem und reinem Gewissen tun. Es sei denn er hat persönlich etwas gegen uns Mitglieder/ Angler...

Gruß aus dem Land zwischen den Meeren!


----------



## ivo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

@Fisherbandit1000

|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo,

mir fällt bei diesem ganzen Gewürge nur eins ein:

Alle rausschmeissen, alles auflösen und einen transparenten und ehrlichen Neuanfang im Sinne der deutschen Anglerschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Wegberger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mir fällt bei diesem ganzen Gewürge nur eins ein:
> 
> Alle rausschmeissen, alles auflösen und einen transparenten und ehrlichen Neuanfang im Sinne der deutschen Anglerschaft.



Eine diskutable Idee...

Zu überlegen wie man positive Ansätze wie vom LSFV-NDS mit einbeziehen könnte, statt den auch zu zerschlagen, hielte ich persönlich aber auch für diskutabel, sogar für zielführend..


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo,

Neuanfang würde ja nicht bedeuten, gute Ansätze zu verdammen.

Aber der Fisch stinkt bekanntlich von einer Seite ..... und hier müsste ehrlich, der Sache wegen aufgeräumt werden....

- entweder wegen Inkompetenz in der Sache
- oder wegen Inkompetenz in der Führungskultur

Beide sind No-Go Faktoren, die eine weitere Verantwortung dieses Personenkreises und der historischen Seilschaften für die Sache ausschließt.

Und ich weiss nicht was schlimmer ist,

der Funktionär, der seine Pfründe sichert
oder
der Funktionär, die Hand (Basis) vergisst, die ihn füttert


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Da will ich nicht widersprechen.........


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo,

zwei notwendige zukünftige Themen und Visionen fallen mir adhoc ein, an denen sich ein Verband messen müsste:

- C&R und "Kochtöpfe" eine gemeinsame Basis zu geben
- Angel als Schulfachinitative einzuführen, damit Kinder nicht Klotzfisch als Fischart ansehen und waidgerechten Umgang lernen.

Das wären Aufgaben für Hinterzimmer und rauchende Köpfe.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo,



> Ein einziges Hauen und Stechen um Macht und Einkommen auf oberster Führungsebene


In der freien Wirtschaft gibt es aber auch den Spruch, werfe gutes Geld nicht Schlechten hinterher!Hier werfen aber scheinbar zwei Partner nur mit schlechten Geld umsich.

Und in der freien Wirtschaft .... ist man am Zahn der Zeit ! Unsere Verbände agieren doch eher in der Planwirtschaft.


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hier werfen aber scheinbar zwei Partner nur mit schlechten Geld umsich.



zwei scheinbare  partner werfen mit gutem geld um sich, unserem nämlich.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo Jose,



> zwei scheinbare  partner werfen mit gutem geld um sich, unserem nämlich.



Jaein..... denn bei den Bilanzen ...wurde unsers jutes Geld ...leider Schlecht (verwaltet)


----------



## velvet (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Entschuldigung,
wir diskutieren hier über Fragen, die der Vertreter von Niedersachsen versucht hat zu beantworten.

Bayern und SH verstecken sich kaum bemerkbar - wirklich kaum erkennbar - hier. Wagt sich tatsächlich einer aus Eurer ersten Reihe hier raus und steht zu dem was er sagt und was er verantwortet.
Für mich ist es auch seltsam, dass von weiteren Verbänden (DAV/VDSF) derzeit keine Position bezogen wird.


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegberger schrieb:


> - Angel als Schulfachinitative einzuführen, damit Kinder nicht Klotzfisch als Fischart ansehen und waidgerechten Umgang lernen.


Such mal nach "Fischer machen Schule"


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November



> *Quo vadis, Verbände??​*
> Nach vielen Dokumenten, Anrufen, Mails etc,. in den letzten Tagen fasse ich mal meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge zusammen:
> 
> Eines ist doch schlicht klar:
> ...


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hallo,



> Such mal nach "Fischer machen Schule"



Bayern & BW habe ich gefunden - aber keine bundesweite Initative.


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

realistisch gesehen sähe ich in der umsetzung solch einer initiative auch kaum chancen auf nachhaltigkeit und langfristigkeit wegen mangels eines breiten interesses der schüler und eltern.
aber ein oberfach natur- und umweltschutz wäre ja schon klasse, mit lehrveranstaltungen in forstschulen, wäldern, wetter- und "umwelt"meßstationen und -laboren, fischzuchten, bauernhöfen, angel- und jagdvereinen... , das wäre was, wo viele eltern bestimmt begeistert wären!
das hätte bundesweit auch mehr chancen, da ja schon die örtlichen bedingungen sehr unterschiedlich sind.

DAS wäre aber auch was, was sich der "verband" auf die fahne schreiben könnte! ( unter dem zielpunkt: akzeptanz für das angeln stärken)


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

|kopfkrat könnte es sein, dass mich der Eindruck nicht so ganz täuscht, dass ihr hier gerade so ein ganz klein wenig haarscharf vom eigentlichen Thema euch böse weit wegbewegt habt????


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> realistisch gesehen sähe ich in der umsetzung solch einer initiative auch kaum chancen auf nachhaltigkeit und langfristigkeit wegen mangels eines breiten interesses der schüler und eltern.
> aber ein oberfach natur- und umweltschutz wäre ja schon klasse, mit lehrveranstaltungen in forstschulen, wäldern, wetter- und "umwelt"meßstationen und -laboren, fischzuchten, bauernhöfen, angel- und jagdvereinen... , das wäre was, wo viele eltern bestimmt begeistert wären!
> das hätte bundesweit auch mehr chancen, da ja schon die örtlichen bedingungen sehr unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> DAS wäre aber auch was, was sich der "verband" auf die fahne schreiben könnte! ( unter dem zielpunkt: akzeptanz für das angeln stärken)



Back to the roots.

Solche Themen begeistern eigentlich immer wenn se nicht in der Klasse sondern vor Ort abgehalten werden.

Incl. Praxis, also auch mal ne Runde angeln.
Aber leider spielen da unsere Gesetze nicht so ganz mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Und jetzt gut mit offtopic - macht dazu bitte nen eigenen Thread auf..


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkrat könnte es sein, dass mich der Eindruck nicht so ganz täuscht, dass ihr hier gerade so ein ganz klein wenig haarscharf vom eigentlichen Thema euch böse weit wegbewegt habt????


 
nicht unbedingt, denn das ( förderung der akzeptanz des angelsportes in der gesellschaft)  gehört ja wohl eindeutig zu  "angelpolitischen zielen", die sich u.a. der neue verband als einen seiner "fusionspunkte" annehmen sollte. und das hat herr klasing ja wohl auch kritisiert, daß das "wohin" nicht ausreichend formuliert ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bis dahin werde ich den LSFV-NDS und alle andern unterstützen, die sich anscheinend aufmachen, um endlich auch die Angler zu informieren und diese auch mitnehmen wollen!!


 

Und da komme ich wieder mit meinem zuckenden Lichtlein, welches hoffentlich in einen hellen Strahl übergehen wird! 

Auf Ihr (zur Zeit leider wenigen) Funktionäre mit Anstand: Handelt im Sinne Eurer Mitglieder, im Sinne von uns Anglern und lasst die Fusion scheitern. Helft uns den hellen Strahl der Anglerschaft zu erleuchten!

Gruß aus dem Land zwischen den Meeren!


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Fisherbandit

sorry Widerspruch,
man sollte das Notwendige tun, damit die Fusion gelingt.
Will heißen, den Prozess transparent machen, damit der Angler sieht, was da passiert.
Problem klären und Ziele definieren und diskutieren und dann Fusionieren.
Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Fisherbandit
> 
> sorry Widerspruch,
> man sollte das Notwendige tun, damit die Fusion gelingt.
> ...


 
*DIE* Fusion muss verhindert werden, nicht generell eine Fusion! Und nach Stand der Dinge gibt es bei der Abstimmung nur *DIE* Fusion. Also alles richtig...

Wenn es eine Fusion geben sollte, wo all die kritisierten Punkte *vorab* geklärt sind, die handelnden Personen vernünftig gepolt sind und im Sinne von uns Mitgliedern - den Anglern - handeln, kann man ja bei Zeiten über eine Fusion abstimmen. 

Immer noch Widerspruch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Fisherbandit
> 
> sorry Widerspruch,
> man sollte das Notwendige tun, damit die Fusion gelingt.
> ...


Das hätte man machen müssen, ist ja aber nun viel zu spät.

Es können ja rechtlich nur die schon ausgelegten Dokumente (danke LSFV-NDS für die Offenlegung) abgestimmt werden, da ansonsten die Übernahme direkt angreifbar wäre nach Umwandlungsgesetz.

Das bedeutet:
*Die JETZIGE Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV MUSS verhindert werden!!*

Dann müssen die verantwortlichen Akteure in den Bundesverbänden und in den Landesverbänden der Initiative, die das ja alles verbockt haben, mittels Wahlen oder Rücktritt entsorgt werden.

Und erst dann kann man übehaupt dran denken, jemals einen einheitlichen Verband im Interesse der Angler überhaupt erst *anfangen* bauen zu können.

Und zwar letztlich so, wie es Werner Klasing im Interview ja auch eingefordert hat:
Zuerst angelpolitische Ziele und Grundsätze, die zusammen erreicht werden sollen..

Dann kompetentes Personal, das dazu geeignet ist, dieseZiele auch in Politik und Gesellschaft voranzubringen.

Das basierend auf rechtssicherer und vernünftiger Organisation mit entsprechenden Kontrollmöglichkeiten.

Und eine vernünftige, offene Finanzplanung, Haushaltsführung und ebenso offene Kontrolle derselben!

Und nicht zuletzt offene und umfassende Information der Angler, erklären der Ziele und der Wege dahin, mitnehmen der Angler..

*Ich persönlich bin nach wie vor für einen einheitlichen Verband* - ob eine Fusion von sich nachgewiesen dazu inkompetenten Bundes- und Landesverbänden sinnvoll ist oder man nicht besser was vernünftiges neu aufbaut, darüber kann man dann sicher diskutieren.......

Also habt ihr beide recht:
Die jetzige Fusion MUSS verhindert werden.

Ein starker, einheitlicher, offener, anglerfreundlicher  Bundesverband wäre wünschenswert


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

He Ihr Beiden|wavey:
bezüglich des Zeitpunktes jetzt - Nein
und ordentlich machen und dann später Fusionieren,
sind wir einer Meinung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die JETZIGE Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV MUSS verhindert werden!!*


 Das meine ich genau so!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein starker, einheitlicher, offener, anglerfreundlicher Bundesverband wäre wünschenswert


 Das meine ich auch genauso...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also habt ihr beide recht:


 
Das gibt es hier auch?  Ok, sagen wir mal unentschieden...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Wie bereits jemand schrieb.

Eine Fusion ohne Plan durchdrücken...5 Jahre verplemperte Zeit.

5 Jahre Mitgliedsbeiträge (Position: Kosten Fusion in der Bilanz) zum Fenster hinaus geschmissen.

Jeden Arbeitnehmer und Manager würde dies den Job kosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November



> *Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion​*
> 
> Nun habe ich den Brief der Initiative an alle Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November



> *Quo vadis, Verbände??​*
> Nach vielen Dokumenten, Anrufen, Mails etc,. in den letzten Tagen fasse ich mal meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge zusammen:
> 
> Eines ist doch schlicht klar:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

PS:
Obwohl das an die beiden Bundesverbände adressiert war - angeblich mit Kopie an ALLE Landesverbände in DAV und VDSF - hat bis dato der LSFV-NDS dieses Schreiben noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wäre eine Kandidatin für das Amt der Präsidentin gefunden, die sich entschlossen und kompetent für die gemeinsamen Interessen einsetzt.


 
Für welche gemeinsamen Interessen? Der Dunktionäre? Das sind dann nicht immer die Interessen der Angler, also ist das keine Präsidentin im Sinne der Mitglieder



> Sachgründe für einen Aufschub der Fusion lägen nicht vor.


 
Wie war das mit dem Wald vor lauter Bäumen...



> Die finanzielle Lage wäre zwar eng, könne aber durch konzentriertes Arbeiten gemeistert werden.


 
Wie wäre es denn an dieser Stelle mit nachvollziehbaren Zahlen und Lösungsvorschlägen???



> Nach wie vor und gerade wieder aktuell gäbe es Aktivitäten, die notwendige Abstimmungsprozesse erschweren und damit die Fusion torpedieren könnten.


 
Weil die Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht worden sind...



> Man hätte aber gemeinsam (alle!) die Erkenntnis gewonnen und geäußert, dass es zur Fusion keine Alternative gäbe.


 
Nein, eine Fusion steht ja auch nicht zur Diskussion, sondern nur das "wie"...



> Man würde im Falle des Scheiterns den Willen zur Einheit untergraben..


 
Das ist schon hohe, aber leider auch einfallslose Politik...




> *Das geschaffene Kapital an Vertrauen und Gemeinsamkeit würde verspielt werden.. *


 
An dieser Stelle würde Benjamin Blümchen vor Lachen ein lustiges "Töörööö" trompeten...




> Der Elan der Vereinigung würde dann die Kraft geben, alle anstehenden Probleme rasch und gründlich auszuräumen.


 
Die hätten ihre Kraft lieber für eine vernünftige, zielstrebige, seriöse und strukturelle Fusion im Vorfeld nutzen sollen. Wenn ich das Amt eines Funktionärs ausführe, dann muss ich die Kraft dafür haben. Wenn nicht sollte ich mich einfach zurückhalten und sagen "Tut mir leid, ich kann es nicht (mehr)". In dem Zusammenhang erwarte ich beim Scheitern der Fusion einen geschlossenen Rücktritt des gesamten "Projektteams" aufgrund mangelnder Kompetenz. Oder um es mit deren Worten zu umschreiben "wegen verspieltem Kapital an Vertrauen und Gemeinsamkeit"...

Gruß aus dem Land zwischen den Meeren


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*


...und die glauben wirklich, was die da schreiben???

Auf den Verband unter deren Fittichen könnte man gespannt sein. Der würde uns Stoff für viele vergnügliche Stunden im AB liefern. Fast schon schade, dass der so nur zustande kommt, wenn alle verbliebenen Initiativatoren auch zu freiwilligen Kapitalgebern mutieren. 
Vielleicht nehmen die ja Spenden von Privatleuten an.
So den Gegenwert von 3-4 Kinokarten würde ich vielleicht locker machen


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> [...]
> So den Gegenwert von 3-4 Kinokarten würde ich vielleicht locker machen



Wenn man die ganze Geschichte verfolgt hat wäre eher der Gegenwert von 3-4 Theaterkarten + etlicher BILD-Zeitungen angebracht für das dargebotene Schauspiel.
Fragt sich nur ob man von einer Tragödie oder von einer Komödie reden sollte |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



daci7 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur ob man von einer Tragödie oder von einer Komödie reden sollte |kopfkrat


 
Deshalb habe ich schon den armen Benjamin Blümchen ins Spiel gebracht...Ist für mich wie ein Comic #d.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Angesichts dieses realitätsfremden Trauerspieles seitens der Bundesverbände und der Initiative schätze ich das offene Verhalten des LSFV-NDS immer mehr...

Ebenfalls sehr erfreulich finde ich, dass mit jedem Schreiben der Initiative weniger Unterzeichner drauf sind..

Da scheinen doch immer mehr aufzuwachen............


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganze Geschichte verfolgt hat wäre eher der Gegenwert von 3-4 Theaterkarten + etlicher BILD-Zeitungen angebracht für das dargebotene Schauspiel.
> Fragt sich nur ob man von einer Tragödie oder von einer Komödie reden sollte |kopfkrat


 
Ganz klar: leider Tragödie, da dieser Verband ja nach außen hin als Fusion der beiden bisherigen Verbände auftreten würde und dann wahrscheinlich von den anderen Seiten als DER Dachverband der dt. Angler angesehen würde... was ja in keinem Fall so wäre. Das aber der unwissenden Umwelt klar zu machen... das kostet wieder viel Zeit und Aufwand und kostet vor allem noch mehr Glaubwürdigkeit für alle!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls sehr erfreulich finde ich, dass mit jedem Schreiben der Initiative weniger Unterzeichner drauf sind..Da scheinen doch immer mehr aufzuwachen............


 
Darf ich jetzt...

Und da komme ich wieder mit meinem zuckenden Lichtlein, welches hoffentlich in einen hellen Strahl übergehen wird! :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Es wundert mich übrigens sehr, dass ausgerechnet das Bundesland, aus dem die designierte neue Präsidentin kommt, jetzt nicht mehr dabei ist.
Aber die hat sich ja schon intensiv bei den Bayern lieb Kind gemacht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt...
> 
> Und da komme ich wieder mit meinem zuckenden Lichtlein, welches hoffentlich in einen hellen Strahl übergehen wird! :vik:


Du nun wieder ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

:c

Es kann einfach nicht Wahr sein.

Soviel Ignoranz kann es doch nicht auf der Welt geben.

Von welchem Vertrauen und zu Wem reden die?

So langsam schäme ich mich einem Verein, Verband anzugehören.


Oh, Dr. Möhlenkamp & Co. wach geworden???
LFV Westfalen u. Lippe
LFV Westfalen - Lippe haben nicht unterzeichnet?

yeah.


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Warum veröfferntlichst Du nicht den vollen Wortlaut?
Hier für alle, mag sich jeder ein eigenes Bild machen. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, da wird auf mangelndes Material zur Fusion dauern hingewiesen, dann gibt es mal was und da wird es nur teilweise veröffentlicht. Warum?
Das NDS zu danken ist, habe ich dagegen ca. 120 mal gelesen......

Sag nicht: inhaltsleer, dann müsstest Du hier 90 % aller Beiträge löschen....
[edit by Thomas9904: Hallo Fischdieb,
Um rechtliche Schwierigkeiten durch Rechteinhaber für unsere Mitglieder zu vermeiden, haben wir klare Regeln zum einfügen von Texten, Bildern oder Grafiken in Postings.

Das einfügen fremder Bilder, Grafiken und Texte ist nicht erlaubt.
Bitte statt dessen einen Link zur betreffenden Seite setzen.
Wir haben das Bild/den Text gelöscht und bitten das zukünftig zu beachten, um eine Verwarnung oder Sperrung des Accounts zu vermeiden.]


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Weil Thomas wohl kaum einen fremden Brief veröffentlichen darf, der nicht an ihn adressiert ist.
Schön, dass Du zu den Adressaten gehörst und uns so am genauen Wortlaut teilhaben lässt.

Ausdrücklichen Dank dafür!!!


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> *Vertrauen und Gemeinsamkeit verspielen und der Angelfischerei damit schweren Schaden zufügen. *


 

|kopfkrat



Die haben die letzten 30 Jahre genug Schaden angerichtet,da kommt es jetzt darauf auch nicht mehr an.


|wavey:


----------



## velvet (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Fischdieb;3738649

[SIZE=3 schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Elan der Vereinigung wird uns dann die Kraft geben, alle anstehenden Probleme rasch und gründlich auszuräumen. *[/SIZE]


 
Hört sich ja fast an wie ein flehendes Gebet.


Der Herr gebe mir nun die nötige Kraft im Rausch der Vereinigung.


Hoffentlich gibt's nicht die Katerstimmung am nächsten Tag!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> [edit by Thomas9904
> Um rechtliche Schwierigkeiten durch Rechteinhaber für unsere Mitglieder zu vermeiden, haben wir klare Regeln zum einfügen von Texten, Bildern oder Grafiken in Postings.
> 
> Das einfügen fremder Bilder, Grafiken und Texte ist nicht erlaubt.
> ...


 

Bitte erklären:
Warum ist ein Durchschnaufen und Verschieben der Fusion nicht möglich? Weil man den Willen zur Einheit untergräbt? Welcher Schaden wird der Angelfischerei zugefügt, wenn man erst fusioniert, sobald alles sinnvoll geklärt ist?

Und warum gibt es keine Alternative? Ist das dem Merkelschen "alternativlos" geschuldet? 


"Ein neuer Ansatz wäre sachlich und personell nicht zu erreichen."
Auch das verstehe ich nicht. Ist es in einem Jahr falscher als jetzt?

Ich verstehe die Argumentation nicht...hilfe!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Für einen, der die Sache seit Jahren verfolgt, liest sich das ja fast wie 'ne Büttenrede.
Mit mehr Ernst betrachtet, fällt mir spontan der Vergleich zu gewissen Propagandapamphleten aus sehr unrühmlichen Zeiten unseres Landes ein: Wortreiche Thesen und Aussagen ohne auch nur den Versuch, ein unterstützendes Argument hinzu zu fügen. Nix als Phrasen eines irgendwie gebildeten 6er-Gremiums, das offenkundig eine geballte Ladung Angst hat, kurz vor dem großen Ziel der bundesweiten Machtergreifung in die Schranken der eigenen Unzulänglichkeit verwiesen zu werden. Und doch, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, dann findet man das eine oder andere Fünkchen nachvollziehbare Wahrheit in dem Schreiben. So z.B. in dem Satz


> Abwarten kann
> nichts bessern, gemeinsames Anpacken dagegen sehr wohl.



Wir sollten uns diesen Satz zu Herzen nehmen und nicht gemeinsam den 16./17.11. abwarten. Wenn wir jetzt alle anpacken, könnten wir gemeinsam die Verursacher des Fusionswirrwarrs ... ach, es ist selbst für meinen Sarkasmus ein zu großes Trauerspiel, was da auf unser aller Rücken abläuft #d#d#d


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Bitte erklären:
> Warum ist ein Durchschnaufen und Verschieben der Fusion nicht möglich? Weil man den Willen zur Einheit untergräbt? Welcher Schaden wird der Angelfischerei zugefügt, wenn man erst fusioniert, sobald alles sinnvoll geklärt ist?
> 
> Und warum gibt es keine Alternative? Ist das dem Merkelschen "alternativlos" geschuldet?
> ...



Einige Verbände sehen dies ja ganz anders.
Wer hat denn nun Recht?  

Fischdieb, kannst Du uns aufklären?


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Fischdieb
danke für's komplette Veröffentlichen, erspart rumgerate.

Nur : warum diese Hast und der Zwang das unbedingt in 
11/2012 druchdrücken zu wollen?
Jede offene Fragestellung Ziele / Finanzen etc. wird auf später verschoben. Wie soll da ein simpler Angler folgen können? und für den soll es ja gut sein/ werden.
Mir ist druchaus klar , das nicht alles vorab zu lösen ist und geklärt werden muss. da kommt keiner mehr mit.
Zumindest klare Ziele -wohin die Reise gehen sollte, müßte man doch vorab definieren.
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für einen, der die Sache seit Jahren verfolgt, liest sich das ja fast wie 'ne Büttenrede.
> Mit mehr Ernst betrachtet, fällt mir spontan der Vergleich zu gewissen Propagandapamphleten aus sehr unrühmlichen Zeiten unseres Landes ein: Wortreiche Thesen und Aussagen ohne auch nur den Versuch, ein unterstützendes Argument hinzu zu fügen. Nix als Phrasen eines irgendwie gebildeten 6er-Gremiums, das offenkundig eine geballte Ladung Angst hat, kurz vor dem großen Ziel der bundesweiten Machtergreifung in die Schranken der eigenen Unzulänglichkeit verwiesen zu werden. Und doch, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, dann findet man das eine oder andere Fünkchen nachvollziehbare Wahrheit in dem Schreiben. So z.B. in dem Satz
> 
> 
> Wir sollten uns diesen Satz zu Herzen nehmen und nicht gemeinsam den 16./17.11. abwarten. Wenn wir jetzt alle anpacken, könnten wir gemeinsam die Verursacher des Fusionswirrwarrs ... ach, es ist selbst für meine Sarkasmus ein zu großes Trauerspiel, was da auf unser aller Rücken abläuft #d#d#d




:vik:

Auf wen oder was wollen die warten? Durch abwarten wird nichts besser. kommt die Fusion durch abwarten?
Man hätte vor der Fusion mal richtig anpacken sollen und nicht "abwarten". Dann wäre diese schon längst vollzogen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ach so ein Pech, schon wieder gelöscht. Und wenn Fischdieb der (ein) Adressat dieses Briefes ist, müsste man das trotzdem löschen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Und wenn Fischdieb der (ein) Adressat dieses Briefes ist, müsste man das trotzdem löschen??


Nein, nur der Absender kann mir das zum veröffentlichen schicken und das dann erlauben, dann bringe ich gerne den ganzen Text.
Solange geht das nur in auszugsweisen, sinngemäßen Zitaten......

Ich kann natürlich nix machen, sollte sich das einer kopiert haben und per Mail weiterverbreiten, da das dann außerhalb meiner Verantwortung liegt.

Dass keiner der Verbände/Vorstände von diesem Brief und seinem Inhalt informiert hat, spricht auch wieder Bände ;-)))

Und  der LSFV-NDS konnte das ja nicht, da er ihn nicht gekriegt hat - ein Schelm wer Böses dabei und typisch für die sogenannte "Einheit" ;.-)))


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Fischdieb
> danke für's komplette Veröffentlichen, erspart rumgerate.
> 
> Nur : warum diese Hast und der Zwang das unbedingt in
> ...



Ich kann mir jetzt nur eins vorstellen. die Bundesregierung will gemeinsam mit der EU ein Angelverbot in Deutschland und Europa durchsetzen. Um dies zu verhindern muss ganz schnell die Fusion her. um mit einer Stimme an entsprechender Stelle zu Sprechen.

|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir jetzt nur eins vorstellen. die Bundesregierung will gemeinsam mit der EU ein Angelverbot in Deutschland und Europa durchsetzen. Um dies zu verhindern muss ganz schnell die Fusion her. um mit einer Stimme an entsprechender Stelle zu Sprechen.
> 
> |supergri


 das schlimme ist: zu deinem smiley gehört leider auch |kopfkrat
nicht gleich verbieten, aber total umkrempeln und beschränken... das wäre nichts neues bei den eu- lern


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, nur der Absender kann mir das zum veröffentlichen schicken und das dann erlauben, dann bringe ich gerne den ganzen Text.


 

Also: Ja, müsste man löschen. 

Und ist das nicht durch Fischdieb veröffentlicht? Wär ja dann sein Ding, wenn ers gar ned darf..


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Nee, aber er müsste sich outen, dass er einer der Empfänger ist.
Ansonsten darf keiner einen Brief veröffentlichen, der nicht an ihn gerichtet ist. Wer schnell genug war, hat sich vielleicht den Originalwortlaut kopiert 
Ich war leider zu langsam und persönlich zu sehr am Inhalt interessiert, als dass ich sofort über den Rechts- und Regelverstoß durch Fischdieb nachgedacht hätte. Bin halt mehr Mensch als Mod:m

Ich denke aber, über kurz oder lang steht der Originalbrief ohnehin irgendwo im Internet und wir können darauf verlinken.
Der erste, der ihn findet, hat 'nen frisch Gezapftes bei mir gut, sobald sich die Gelegenheit ergibt. #g


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich habe diese Mail als öffentlichen Appell verstanden an alle LV,s und nicht als geheime Botschaft. 
Ich sehe auch kein Problem es zu veröffentlichen, aber der Boardbetreiber hat mir das untersagt verbunden mit einer Verwarnung.
Und da man ja hier immer so von Mauscheilei hinter verschlossenen Türen spricht, wollte ich mal etwas Transparenz schaffen...auch wieder nicht richtig ;-)))


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ah ja, dann war wohl Thomas auch einer der Empfänger? Outet der sich auch noch? Als was eigentlich outen?


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Rechts- und Regelverstoß....wouw......


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ja, sehr schade...


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

P.S.
*Die Landesverbände im DAV und VDSF erhalten Kopien dieses Schreiben. 
*Also wird/ist der Brief schon breit gestreut und keine geheime Kommandosache


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Mail als öffentlichen Appell verstanden an alle LV,s und nicht als geheime Botschaft.
> Ich sehe auch kein Problem es zu veröffentlichen, *aber der Boardbetreiber hat mir das untersagt verbunden mit einer Verwarnung.*Und da man ja hier immer so von Mauscheilei hinter verschlossenen Türen spricht, wollte ich mal etwas Transparenz schaffen...auch wieder nicht richtig ;-)))



Und wieder die Unwahrheit - du wurdest punktelos gewarnt.

Denn ein solcher Regelverstoß wäre bei einer VERwarnung mit 6 Punkten und damit sofortiger Sperre geahndet worden.

Da würden mir Deine amüsanten Beiträge dann aber doch zu sehr fehlen ;-))

Und nein, nur der Absender kann mir das zum veröffentlichen schicken und das dann erlauben, dann bringe ich gerne den ganzen Text.

Solange geht das rechtlich eben nur in auszugsweisen, sinngemäßen Zitaten......

Ich kann natürlich nix machen, sollte sich das einer kopiert haben und per Mail weiterverbreiten, da das dann außerhalb meiner Verantwortung liegt.

Dass keiner der Verbände/Vorstände von diesem Brief und seinem Inhalt informiert hat, spricht auch wieder Bände ;-)))

Und der LSFV-NDS konnte das ja nicht, da er ihn nicht gekriegt hat - ein Schelm wer Böses dabei und typisch für die sogenannte "Einheit" ;.-)))


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Thomas, jetzt sagst Du die Unwahrheit...ich wurde gewarnt...stimmts?

Habe ich irgendwas von Punkten geschrieben? Kein Wort!!!

wouw...da ist ja wie Paypack...da kann ich auch Punkte sammlen....oder mehr Flensburg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Nein, Du wurdest gewarnt über das Verwarnungstool, 
Es steht auch Warnung drüber und nicht Verwarnung und es ist genauso gekennzeichnet.
Und nachweisbar, da die Kopíe der WARNUNG (nicht VERwarnung) gespeichert wurd.
Und damit jetzt endgültig gut mit Deinem Offtopic.


PS:
Auch wenn Du das jetzt nachträglich in Deinem letztem Beitrag geändert hast von verwarnt in gewarnt, ist das auch gespeichert.......................................


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Einige User und auch ich haben Fischdieb einige Frage gestellt.
Leider werden diese aus irgendwelchen Gründen ignoriert.

Kann Fischdieb diese nicht Beantworten oder will er nicht?

Falls er es nicht kann, wo ist dann die Information der Verbände hin?

Fischdieb...
statt Dich nun über Verwarnungen oder Warnungen zu mokieren, wäre es nett die Fragen zu beantworten.

Danke


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Während die ganz große Fusion immer dubioser und unverständlicher wird und dabei auch ums wiederholte mal ins Stocken zu raten droht, sind am letzten Wochenende auf Landesebene ganz unbemerkt ein ehemaliger DAV-LV (AFVOT) mit einem ehemaligen VDSF-LV (TLAV) fusioniert|bigeyes.
http://www.ovz-online.de/altenburg/web/altenburg-nachrichten/detail/-/specific/M32-1719481519
Im aktuellen schreiben der Initiativgruppe soll ja ein Thüringer LAFV auftreten. Ist das bereits der fusionierte Verband und wenn ja, gehört er jetzt zum Dachverband des DAV-Bund?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

@Tomasz:
Der LAFV in Thüringen ist der verschmolzene Verband.

Das ist landespolitischem Druck zu verdanken, da die Politik den Verbänden klar gemacht hat, dass sie nicht mehr mit denen reden, wenn die sich selber nicht einig sind..

Der VANT (DAV) in Thüringen bleibt aber weiter eigenständig, auch hier ist die "Einheit" also nur Augenwischerei...

Der TLAV/LAFV Thüringen hat ja auf der letzten Hauptversammlung beschlossen, seine Mitgliedschaft im VDSF zu kündigen, wenn die Fusion nicht erreicht wird in 2012 und dann zum 1.1. 2013  in den DAV einzutreten. 

Bin gespannt wie das ausgeht, da die jetzt auch als einer der letzten 6 Mohikaner noch der (w)irren Initiative angehören..

Aber die werden da auch Wege finden, das wieder kippen zu können, dass sie nun laut eigneem Beschluss eigentlich in den DAV eintreten müssten - wetten???..
Was scheren Verbände schon HV-Beschlüsse (siehe auch den DAV-Bund Beschluss, dass Mitgliedschaft in CIPS und EAF gesichert sein muss und lies dann Verschmelzungsvertrag und die Anmerkungen des Notars..)?????...

Auch hier gilt leider wieder:
Bundesverbände und die der Initiative angehörenden Verbände haben ihre Inkompetenz bewiesen und gehören alle mit ihren Führungsebenen weg um den Weg für anglerfreundlichere und kompetentere Alternativen freizumachen.....

Und auch da muss man wieder den LSFV-NDS als Alternative für offene Information und Mitnahme der Angler loben...


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einige User und auch ich haben Fischdieb einige Frage gestellt.
> Leider werden diese aus irgendwelchen Gründen ignoriert.
> 
> Kann Fischdieb diese nicht Beantworten oder will er nicht?
> ...



Ja das habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt. Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn die ewige Wiederholungen und teils gezielt gestreute Provokationen einiger Diskutanten, den Diskussionsfaden reißen lassen und sehe hier auch ein riesiges Problem. 
Aber genauso wenig kann ich verstehen, warum sich @fischdieb und auch der @Fischer am Inn dann auf diese Nebenkriegsschauplätze einlassen, statt auf der sachlichen Ebene zu bleiben und auf hier sachlich gestellte Fragen von Usern zu antworten. Fällt schwer, das weiß ich aus eigenen bitterer Erfahrung, aber einzelne Diskutanten wird bei beim besten Willen nicht geändert bekommen. 
Wenn also noch Interesse besteht zu antworten, sollten wir die Fragen einfach nochmal verlinken. Besteht denn Interesse?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt. Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn die ewige Wiederholungen und teils gezielt gestreute Provokationen einiger Diskutanten, den Diskussionsfaden reißen lassen und sehe hier auch ein riesiges Problem.
> Aber genauso wenig kann ich verstehen, warum sich @fischdieb und auch der @Fischer am Inn dann auf diese Nebenkriegsschauplätze einlassen, statt auf der sachlichen Ebene zu bleiben und auf hier sachlich gestellte Fragen von Usern zu antworten. Fällt schwer, das weiß ich aus eigenen bitterer Erfahrung, aber einzelne Diskutanten wird bei beim besten Willen nicht geändert bekommen.
> Wenn also noch Interesse besteht zu antworten, sollten wir die Fragen einfach nochmal verlinken. Besteht denn Interesse?!
> 
> ...



Ich denke das Interesse auf Antworten ist bei allen gegeben.
Und für zynische Kommentare habe ich mittlerweile vollstes Verständnis, auch wenn diese nicht helfen. Aber ohne Humor kann man  oder kann ich diese Fusion nicht mehr verstehen ( falsches Wort eigentlich).....und verdauen.


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Sharpo, ich will nicht!!!

Deine provokanten Fragen will ich Dir nicht beantworten. Du hast eine festgefahrene Meinung, die will ich Dir auch nicht nehmen. 
Dann würde Dir ja was wichtiges fehlen!!!

Das ganze hin und her an Argumenten können wir uns sparen.


Ach und mokieren über Verwarnungen, Junge, über solche Sachen lächle ich ;-))). 

Ich bin schon etwas älter und habe ich schon viel erlebt. Eine Verwarnung in einen Forum lässt meine Welt nicht untergehen. ;-)))))


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Tomasz:
> Der LAFV in Thüringen ist der verschmolzene Verband.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
schon klar soweit, aber habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Fusion auf Landesebene zum 01.01.2013 vollzogen wird und dann, wenn die große Fusion nicht kommt, der neue LV dem DAV beitreten wird? 
Der Rest ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wohl Kaffeesatzleserei.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> schon klar soweit, aber habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Fusion auf Landesebene zum 01.01.2013 vollzogen wird und dann, wenn die große Fusion nicht kommt, der neue LV dem DAV beitreten wird?
> Der Rest ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wohl Kaffeesatzleserei.
> 
> ...


Kaffeesatzleserei auf Grund gemachter Erfahrungen - daher hab ich ja ne Wette angeboten, dass die am Ende nen Weg finden, trotz HV-Beschluss nicht in den DAV eintreten zu müssen.. ;-))


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sharpo, ich will nicht!!!
> 
> Deine provokanten Fragen will ich Dir nicht beantworten. Du hast eine festgefahrene Meinung, die will ich Dir auch nicht nehmen.
> Dann würde Dir ja was wichtiges fehlen!!!
> ...


 
Ääääh...ja!

Wenn du das doch aber nicht für Sharpo tust, sondern für den kleinen Martin (ich!), der das Ganze nur verstehen will?!

Und wenn ich bittebitte sage?

Nur diese Fragen:



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Bitte erklären:
> Warum ist ein Durchschnaufen und Verschieben der Fusion nicht möglich? Weil man den Willen zur Einheit untergräbt? Welcher Schaden wird der Angelfischerei zugefügt, wenn man erst fusioniert, sobald alles sinnvoll geklärt ist?
> 
> Und warum gibt es keine Alternative? Ist das dem Merkelschen "alternativlos" geschuldet?
> ...


 
DankeDankeDanke!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sharpo, ich will nicht!!!
> 
> Deine provokanten Fragen will ich Dir nicht beantworten. Du hast eine festgefahrene Meinung, die will ich Dir auch nicht nehmen.
> Dann würde Dir ja was wichtiges fehlen!!!
> ...



Was ist an meinen Fragen provokant? Hallo?
Es sind Fragen die den Kern treffen (bzw. erhoff ich dies).
Meine meinung ist ganz und gar nicht festgefahren. Ich habe mehrer Frage an die Verbände gestellt...vor meinem Beitritt in dieses Forum. Keine wurde Beantwortet.
Sachlich und wenig aggresiv im Wortlaut! fragen anmeinen Vorsitzenden gestellt. Auch dieser konnte mir nichts sagen. Es gibt keine Informationen/ Antworten über die Fragen die ich Dir und den anderen gestellt habe. Wie Herr W. Klasing nun mittlerweile bestätigt hat.
Kein Plan zur Fusion, keine Ziele ...nichts!

Du druckst die ganze Zeit rum und hälst Dich an Nebenschauplätzen auf und kommst nicht zum Kern.

Butter bei den Fischen!

Du willst nicht? DU kannst nicht!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

wird auch so sein, zumindest solange die Mehrheit der Angler nach wie vor alles stumm abnickt, was die "da oben" beschließen.

Hab jetzt mal nach Auszügen aus dem Brief gegoogelt und lande immer wieder nur hier in dem Thread.
Soviel zum Thema "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände".

Nur Niedersachsen schert bisher aus der Reihe der Verschwiegenen aus :m


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kaffeesatzleserei auf Grund gem,achter Erfahrungen - daher hab ich ja ne Wette angeboten.. ;-))



Ich weis, das da noch viel passieren kann ohne das man unbedingt davon erfahren muss und daher wette ich nicht und schon gar nicht mit Dir.
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob Du den bislang offiziellen Stand in Thüringen kennst und bestätigen kannst, was ich glaube verstanden zu haben. 
Toller Satz.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

@Sharpo und Wegofishing:
Vielleicht steckt hinter dem Pseudonym "Fischdieb" ja jemand Bestimmtes aus dem VdSF-Präsidium...:m

In Auftreten und Verhalten finden sich jedenfalls gewisse Gemeinsamkeiten :q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Du meinst er würde sich als Fischdieb bezeichnen?

|kopfkrat

Nicht eher als Anglerschreck? 
Oder...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich erhoffe mir immer noch Erhellendes...

Vielleicht kann ja auch ein anderer User meine Fragen beantworten?!



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Bitte erklären:
> Warum ist ein Durchschnaufen und Verschieben der Fusion nicht möglich? Weil man den Willen zur Einheit untergräbt? Welcher Schaden wird der Angelfischerei zugefügt, wenn man erst fusioniert, sobald alles sinnvoll geklärt ist?
> 
> Und warum gibt es keine Alternative? Ist das dem Merkelschen "alternativlos" geschuldet?
> ...


 
Hab ich mir von Thomas abgeschaut


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen, ob Du den bislang offiziellen Stand in Thüringen kennst und bestätigen kannst, was ich glaube verstanden zu haben.
> Toller Satz.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ja. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe ;-))


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke das Interesse auf Antworten ist bei allen gegeben...



Ich denke auch, das an den Antworten großes Interesse besteht. Meine Frage war daher auch eher an @Fischdieb und @Fischer am Inn gerichtet, ob sie die Fragen beantworten wollen und dazu nochmal eine Verlinkung zu diesen brauchen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Also mich erstaunt der Inhalt dieses Schreibens der Initiative in keinster Weise.

Was bitte habt Ihr denn erwartet?  Irgend etwas sinnvolles, erhellendes oder gar ehrliches ?

Nicht wirklich, oder ?

Dieses Schreiben reiht sich nahtlos in die Kette der Peinlichkeiten, die die Fusin von Anfang an begleiten. Um so erstaunlicher, dass Frau Happach-Kasan offenbar keine besonders qualifizierten Mitarbeiter hat, die Ihr dringend davon abraten müssten, Ihre politische Karriere für so einen infantilen und unqualifizierten Fusionshaufen auf´s Spiel zu setzen. 





Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sharpo, ich will nicht!!!
> 
> Deine provokanten Fragen will ich Dir nicht beantworten. Du hast eine festgefahrene Meinung, die will ich Dir auch nicht nehmen.
> Dann würde Dir ja was wichtiges fehlen!!!
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, ich denke, Du bist in keiner verantwortlichen Position in irgendeinem Verband. Vielleicht im Vorstand eines Dorfvereins, der einen Pümpelteich beangelt. Und hier hast Du nun etwas mehr Publikum als die 9 Mitglieder Deines Vereins und genießt das. Viel Spass dabei.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ist an meinen Fragen provokant? Hallo?
> Es sind Fragen die den Kern treffen (bzw. erhoff ich dies).



Warum stellst Du eine Frage und beantwortest die dann im nächsten Satz selbst ?

Fragen die den Kern treffen sind in den Augen sehr vieler Funktionäre provokant. Sie bringen die Funktionäre in Erklärungs- und Argumentationsnotstand. Denn Du glaubst doch nicht, dass die den Fusionsmist, den sie verzapfen auch noch sinnhaft erklären können. Denen ist die Ganze Chose vollkommen entglitten und jetzt kann man nur noch versuchen, den Gestank dieses Mistes zu unterdrücken.
Rückgrat hat bisher nur ein einziger Verband gezeigt, der LSFV- Niedersachsen. alle anderen, VDSF wie DAV kann man vergessen.

Wenn Du Glück hast, wird Dir noch mit juristischen Schritten gedroht, ansonsten gibt es keine Antworten. Das ist genau der Mechanismus, mit dem die Mehrzahl der Verbände auf unsere allerersten Nachfragen reagiert haben und weswegen die es von uns seitdem doppelt und dreifach um die Ohren bekommen.


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Tomasz:
> Der LAFV in Thüringen ist der verschmolzene Verband.
> 
> Das ist landespolitischem Druck zu verdanken, da die Politik den Verbänden klar gemacht hat, dass sie nicht mehr mit denen reden, wenn die sich selber nicht einig sind..
> ...



thomas wenn die jetzt fusioniert haben, sind die jetzt verbandslos, hat der avot seine dav-mitgliedschaft gekündigt?

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



antonio schrieb:


> thomas wenn die jetzt fusioniert haben, sind die jetzt verbandslos, hat der avot seine dav-mitgliedschaft gekündigt?
> 
> antonio



Da ich das eingerührt habe, mische ich mich mal ein.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und abseits der Kaffeeleserei von thomas auch bestätigt bekommen habe:q, dann nimmt der fusionierte Verband erst zum 01.01.2013 seine Arbeit auf. Bis dahin gibt es den LV im DAV und den anderen im VDSF. 
Wenn es am 01.01.2013 noch den DAV-Bund geben sollte, wird der neue LV diesem angehören. Soweit wohl die Fakten. Was wird wenn bis dahin auf Bundesebene wie auch immer wer mit wem fusioniert haben wird oder auch nicht|kopfkrat. Keine Ahnung. dazu hat Thomas Vermutungen die vieleicht eintreffen, vielleicht auch nicht. Aber er nimmt Wetten an.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Geht ja erst am 1.1. los. 
Da sind die dann verbandslos, wenn sie nicht nach gescheiterter Fusion am 16/17.11. den Aufnahmeantrag beim DAV laut ihrem HV-Beschluss stellen werden..

Aber macht zu Thüringen bei Interesse bitte nen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber macht zu Thüringen bei Interesse bitte nen eigenen Thread auf.



Zu spät. Ich dachte nur, es wäre von allgemeinem Interesse in diesem Teil des Forums. 
Aber Du hast Recht und die "Macht" die Beiträge in ein neues Thema zu verschieben. Meinen Segen dazu hast Du|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischdieb (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Du wirst es nie schaffen, alle Fragen, alle Problem die eine Fusion immer aufwirft zu lösen. Seit 4 (5?) Jahren wird nun am Thema Fusion gebastelt. Manchmal sehr gut, manchmal zum Gott erbarmen. 
Auch ich hätte mir mehr Substanz in einigen Punkten bis zum 17.11. gewünscht. 

Viele Personen aus Politik und Industrie (BVA z.B) erwarten eine Fusion der bisher ja nicht so einheitlichen deutschen Anglerschaft. Es gibt 2 unterschiedliche europäische Verbände die beide unterstützen und viel trennendes in der Auffassung zu einigen wichtigen Punkten.
Ich habe aber die Hoffnung, dass der neue Verband auch ein neuer Verband wird und dort neue frische Leute künftig altes über Board werfen und frischen Wind reinbringen. Vielen Verantwortlichen, die an der Fusion basteln ist jetzt langsam die Puste ausgegangen, in einem Jahr oder 2 Jahren wir es nicht anders sein. Die finanzielle Sache sehe ich entspannt, man kann nur das ausgeben was reinkommt. Dann muss halt gespart werden an der richtigen Stelle. Kann auch sein das ich in 4 jahren bei Euch alle Abbitte leisten muss, aber zur Zeit bin ich halt zwangsweise Optimist. 
Ich sehe auch die Veröffentlichen von NDS problemlos. Der Finanzhaushalt vom VDSF wurde auch jahrelang von NDS in der Planung und in der Abrechnung voll zugestimmt. 

Das die eine Immobilie des DAV mit 1 € bewertet wird wurde hier schon mal ursachlich erklärt aus berufenen Mund.
So ansonsten bin ich ein normaler Angler der gern mal das Maul aufreisst ;-))



Seid froh das hier auch mal jemand postet, der nicht jeden Funktionär als unfähig, postengeil oder machtbesessen sieht.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie schaffen...



Hallo Fischdieb,
wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, bist Du gar kein kein Funktionär auf Landes- oder Bundesebene und damit genauso ratlos wie alle anderen hier? Diese Frage ist nicht böse gemeint, aber würde mir einiges erklären. Wenn sich, wie ich es mir wünschen würde, ein Funktionär auf dieser Ebene im Verband hier der Diskussion stellen würde, fände ich dies einigen mutigen Schritt, der meinen Respekt verdient. Noch besser wäre es er macht das auf der Ebene des eigenen Verbandes deren Webauftritten, den Vereinsversammlungen usw. Und auch ich habe nie behauptet dass ich irgendeinen"...Funktionär als unfähig, postengeil oder machtbesessen sieht".     
Aber ich erwarte dann von dem Funktionär auf konkrete Fragen auch konkrete Antworten. 
Beim Rest gebe ich Dir in vielen Punkten recht, aber grundsätzliche Fragen sollten von Verbandsseite offen und ohne Umschweife kommuniziert werden. Die Basis muss einbezogen und mit auf den Weg genommen werden. Wie sonst sollen Du, ich oder andere auf oft berechtigte Fragen hier im AB, am Wasser oder in der Vereinsversammlung befriedigende Antworten geben, Vetrauen in die Fusion gewonnen und Mehrheiten gefunden werden? Wäre alles so einfach, wie es sich in den wenigen offiziellen Stellungnahmen der verbände immer wieder liest, dann gäbe es doch auch keine Probleme offen damit umzugehen. Und wenn es Probleme gibt, warum spricht man diese dann nicht an und sucht gemeinsam nach Lösungen? Statt dessen wächst das Mißtrauen über "die da oben" immer weiter und mit jedem neuen "Schachzug" geht mehr Vertrauen verloren, dass die Verantwortlichen die Sache im Griff haben. 
Ein Selbstläufer ist die Fusion nicht, wie sich ja immer wieder und auch aktuell zeigt. Also braucht man eine breite Basis dafür. Diese muss durch Offenheit gewonnen werden!!!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie schaffen, alle Fragen, alle Problem die eine Fusion immer aufwirft zu lösen. Seit 4 (5?) Jahren wird nun am Thema Fusion gebastelt. Manchmal sehr gut, manchmal zum Gott erbarmen.
> Auch ich hätte mir mehr Substanz in einigen Punkten bis zum 17.11. gewünscht.
> 
> Viele Personen aus Politik und Industrie (BVA z.B) erwarten eine Fusion der bisher ja nicht so einheitlichen deutschen Anglerschaft. Es gibt 2 unterschiedliche europäische Verbände die beide unterstützen und viel trennendes in der Auffassung zu einigen wichtigen Punkten.
> ...



Inhaltslos jo.

Null Fakten!

Ich danke Dir.
Ich danke Dir für null Information.
-------------------------------------------------------

Was hat die Industrie damit zu tun?

Seit 5 Jahren versucht man eine Fusion ohne Ziele und Inhalte durchzudrücken.
Logisch das man sich an eine Null (bei Inhalt etc.) aufreibt wenn diese aus zwei eins  ergeben soll!


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> ...
> Viele Personen aus Politik und Industrie (BVA z.B) erwarten eine Fusion der bisher ja nicht so einheitlichen deutschen Anglerschaft. ...



Erst jetzt ist mir eine Sache aufgefallen, die manches erklären würde, warum die Fusion so kopflos abläuft wie bisher. Wenn tatsächlich das die Argumente für eine Fusion sein sollten, dann wundert es in keinster Weise warum man die Basis und damit die eignene Mitglieder und Wähler nicht mit in den Prozess einbezieht. Ich hoffe mittlerweile sogar, dass Du kein Funktionär auf Landes- oder gar Bundesebene bist, denn dann wärst du dort falsch. Die Fusion sollte für uns organsisierten Angler geschmiedet werden, sie sollte zu ihrem Vorteil gereichen und von ihnen mitgetragen werden. Wir sind die Wähler der Verbände, wir zahlen die Beiträge, wir wollen so liberal wie möglich angeln. Was interessiert mich die Angelindustrie und ein Politiker. Ich will ernst genommen werden. Wenn bei diesem Fusionsprozess am Ende durch die gemeinsame positive Außendarstellung auch in der Politik oder wo auch immer ein starker Verband wahrgenommen und als Partner gesehen wird, ist das gut und richtig so. Aber *die Fusion ist für und mit den Anglern an der Basis zu gestalten*. Nur so kann es etwas werden und *nur wenn jeder einzelne an der Basis von der guten Sache überzeugt ist und die notwendigen Argumente für einen starken gemeinsamen Verband an die Hand bekommt und in Entscheidungsprozesse eingebunden wird, dann kann er auch hier im AB oder bei den Anglern in NDS oder wo auch immer Widerstände gegen eine Fusion auftreten, für die Fusion einstehen, kämpfen und Mehrheiten schaffen.* Nur wenn Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit mitgestaltet werden kann, Spaß macht und man sich damit identifizieren kann, wird man auch für die Zukunft neue Mitglieder gewinnen und endlich wieder junge Leute zugewinnen. Wann begreift man das endlich!!!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit mitgestaltet werden kann, Spaß macht und man sich damit identifizieren kann, wird man auch für die Zukunft neue Mitglieder gewinnen und endlich wieder junge Leute zugewinnen. Wann begreift man das endlich!!!



Hmmmmm, woher kenn ich das bloss??

;-)))


----------



## Tomasz (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, woher kenn ich das bloss??
> 
> ;-)))



Keine Ahnung, vielleicht weil es weit über die Angelverbände hinaus von großer Bedeutung ist...
...oder Du ein aufmerksamer Leser hier im AB bist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 1983 Funktionär und habe genug Praxiserfahrung.


 




Fischdieb schrieb:


> So ansonsten bin ich ein normaler Angler der gern mal das Maul aufreisst ;-))


 


Mal im Amt,mal nur Angler......

Wollte nicht alle beiträge zitieren wo er sich als im Amt stehender outet. 


















Das zahlende Fußvolk ist ja eh blöd.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Um mal wieder zum Thrma zu kommen, hier nochmal die zusammen gefassten Artikel fürs Magazin:


> *Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich​*Schnell und ausführlich beantwortete Präsident Werner Klasing in Zusammenarbeit mit seinem Präsidium die von uns an den LSFV-NDS gestellten Fragen.
> 
> Siehe dazu auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142
> ...





> *Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion​*
> 
> Nun habe ich den Brief der Initiative an alle Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November



> *Quo vadis, Verbände??​*
> Nach vielen Dokumenten, Anrufen, Mails etc,. in den letzten Tagen fasse ich mal meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge zusammen:
> 
> Eines ist doch schlicht klar:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Um mal wieder zum Thrma zu kommen, hier nochmal die zusammen gefassten Artikel fürs Magazin. Finde ich auch und gerade im Zusammenhang interessant zu lesen ;-)):


> *Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich​*Schnell und ausführlich beantwortete Präsident Werner Klasing in Zusammenarbeit mit seinem Präsidium die von uns an den LSFV-NDS gestellten Fragen.
> 
> Siehe dazu auch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142
> ...





> *Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion​*
> 
> Nun habe ich den Brief der Initiative an alle Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November



> *Quo vadis, Verbände??​*
> Nach vielen Dokumenten, Anrufen, Mails etc,. in den letzten Tagen fasse ich mal meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge zusammen:
> 
> Eines ist doch schlicht klar:
> ...


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich bin Angler und Funktionär, geht beides.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler und Funktionär, geht beides.



Und bitteschön in welcher Funktion bist Du wo als Amtsträger?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



			
				Fischdieb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Angler und Funktionär, geht beides.


Geht schon, nur selten gut..............
(ich liebe Wortspiele)... ;-))




			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Und bitteschön in welcher Funktion bist Du wo als Amtsträger?


Davon ab:
Wayne juckts?


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Du wirst es nie schaffen, alle Fragen, alle Problem die eine Fusion immer aufwirft zu lösen. Seit 4 (5?) Jahren wird nun am Thema Fusion gebastelt. Manchmal sehr gut, manchmal zum Gott erbarmen.
> Auch ich hätte mir mehr Substanz in einigen Punkten bis zum 17.11. gewünscht.
> 
> Viele Personen aus Politik und Industrie (BVA z.B) erwarten eine Fusion der bisher ja nicht so einheitlichen deutschen Anglerschaft. Es gibt 2 unterschiedliche europäische Verbände die beide unterstützen und viel trennendes in der Auffassung zu einigen wichtigen Punkten.
> ...


 

So, immerhin ein bisschen Antwort (geht das? ein bisschen Antwort?) auf meine Fragen.

Sinngemäß: Die Fusion muss jetzt mit aller Macht kommen, weil da später keiner mehr Bock drauf hat, sich das Ganze nochmal anzutun.

Gibt ja solche Momente, die man nutzen muss, obwohl viiiiele Fragezeichen bestehen (siehe deutsche Wiedervereinigung).

Aaaaber: Wenn es einen breiten Konsens zur Fusion gibt, die Kritiker aber die Vorbereitung und Konzepte bemängeln, ist es dann nicht wahrscheinlicher, dass ein Durchschnaufen und Nachbessern der Fusion neuen Wind gibt, als dass man es jetzt ERFOLGREICH "mit letzter Kraft" verzweifelt durchdrücken kann?

Ich habe eher den Eindruck gewonnen, dass man die Fusion auf Teufel komm raus jetzt will, um sein Gesicht zu wahren, weil man nicht zugeben möchte, möglicherweise etwas zu enthusiastisch und daher auch etwas planlos an die Sache herangegangen zu sein?!

Und eine "Einheit" der Verbände könnte man ja auch anders erreichen, mit Kooperationsverträgen, Absichtserklärungen, bindenden Verbandszielen usw, da muss ja nicht zwangsläufig fusionieren. 

Was die Industrie da zu suchen hat ist mir auch eher unklar.

Hm. Ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass es das Ei des Kolumbus ist, eine Fusion jetzt auf Deibel komm raus durchzudrücken. 

Aber ich verstehe jetzt die Beweggründe ein wenig besser.

Danke dafür.

Gruß

Martin

PS: Wenn es ein "jetzt oder nie" sein muss, stehen die Zeichen doch momentan eher auf "nie", oder?
Dann würde es doch für eine erfolgreiche Fusion zwangsläufig darauf hinauslaufen, das Tempo rausnehmen zu müssen, damit man das Thema nicht komplett an die Wand fährt?! Zum Wohle der Fusion und für eine gewollte "Einheit" der deutschen Angelfischerei. 

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege.

PPS: Wo ist eigentlich Brotfisch? Urlaub? Seine Beiträge habe ich immer gerne gelesen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> So, immerhin ein bisschen Antwort (geht das? ein bisschen Antwort?) auf meine Fragen.
> 
> Sinngemäß: Die Fusion muss jetzt mit aller Macht kommen, weil da später keiner mehr Bock drauf hat, sich das Ganze nochmal anzutun.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.

Wäre die Fusion von Anfang vernünftig geplant gewesen, also incl. die Nennung von Zielen etc. und Beantwortung von Fragen der Landesverbände wäre der Mist shon längst hinter uns.

Als ein Verband in einem demokratischen Land muss man sich nicht von Parteien unter Druck setzen lassen.
Das könnte sogar Verfassungswidrig sein!
Der VDSF ist ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband und MUSS angehört werden. Ebenso die Landesverbände mit dem Status anerkannter Naturschutzverband.

Ich habe eher die "Befürchtung", dass man diverse Leute aus dem Vorstand beseitigen will.
Nur ist die Pest besser ist als die Cholera?


----------



## Tomasz (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler und Funktionär, geht beides.



Da gebe ich Dir Recht und würde sogar einen Schritt weiter gehen und behaupten, dass es in den meisten Positionen der Verbandshierarchie unbedingt notwendig ist, als Funktionär auch Angler zu sein und somit Verständnis zu haben von dem, worüber man da im Verband entscheiden soll. Angesichts einiger Entscheidungen die da getroffen werden denke ich, dass diese nie und nimmer am Wasser diskutiert wurden, denn sonst wären sie anders ausgefallen.
Aber was gar nicht geht ist, sich hier als Funktionär an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen (und Du tust dies nur im Politikteil des Forums und nicht im Angelteil) und dann zumindest im Ansatz das Bild zu bestätigen, was man hier von der Redaktion von einem Funktionär vermittelt wird. Damit nimmst Du der Redaktion nicht den Wind aus den Segeln, sondern Du bestärkst Sie und bringst denjenigen, der den Anfeindungen der Redaktion kein Glauben schenken will in arge Bedrängnis. Sorry das ich da persönlich so hart angehe, aber es wäre besser gewesen nichts zu sagen, als z.B. mit der Verbandsseite des LAV Sachsen zu kommen um zu zeigen, wie umfassend und aktuell die Verbände informieren. Und ich betone nochmals, wie Du Dich hier darstellst und wie es die Verbände machen, wie sie auf die Sorgen und Nöte der Basis eingehen, wie sie Ihre Mitglieder bei wichtigen Fragen und Entscheidungen im Stich lassen, damit erweist ihr denen die hier an sozusagen vorderster Front wie @Dorschgreifer und auch ich würde mich dazu zählen, versuchen für Ihren Verband einzustehen und diese gegenüber bösesten Anfeindungen zu verteidigen einen Bärendienst. Und ich werde langsam müde es zu betonen, aber solange die Verbände nicht die Basis mit auf den Weg nehmen und ihnen damit das Rüstzeug geben für die Fusion einzustehen (von der ich nach wie vor überzeugt bin), solange haben Eure ärgsten Kritiker hier ein leichtes Spiel und wir als "einfache" Vereinsmitglieder machen uns zum Klops, weil wir den Kritikern keine fundierten Argumente entgegen zu bringen haben. Weil wir selbst von Euch im Stich gelassen werden und nicht wissen wie und wo die Reise hingehen soll.
Mir geht echt der Kaffee hoch. Ich bin die ganze Diskussion der letzten Tage wie auch schon die letzten drei Jahre respektvoll mit Leuten umgegangen, die sich hier als Entscheidungsträger präsentiert haben. Ich war nie müde die Verbände und dazu zählen auch die des VDSF vor unsachlichen Anfeindungen in Schutz zu nehmen. Ich habe mich mir hier in den letzten Jahren mit anderen zusammen bis aufs Messer mit der Redaktion wegen dieses Umgangs mit den Entscheidungsträgern gestritten. Dabei sind viele User gesperrt worden oder haben enttäuscht das Handtuch geworfen. Und was kommt von Verbänden...? Nichts. Ich und die anderen brauchen dafür keinen Dank. Dafür stellen wir uns hier und an anderer Stelle nicht der Diskussion. Was wir brauchen ist, dass die Verbände endlich ihre Mitglieder ernst nehmen. Und da erwarte ich von Dir hier im AB, dass Du auf uns User und Vereinsmitglieder eingehst, die wir Fragen haben und Antworten suchen. Niemand erwartet, dass Du Dich mit Thomas fetzt. 
Ich weis dass ich mit den nächsten Sätzen Dir und der Redaktion unrecht tue. Und ich entschuldige mich schon im Vorfeld bei Euch für diese wirren Gedanken. Und ich weis dass ich das schon in wenigen Stunden bitter bereuen werden, aber manchmal beschleicht mich der Gedanke, dass ob hier im Forum oder als anonyme Schreiber an die AB-Redaktion Leute auftreten, die nichts anderes im Sinn haben, als die Verbände bloszustellen, indem sie hier als deren Vertreter auftreten. 
Da ich damit jede sachliche Ebene verlassen habe, nachdem ich über zahlreiche Beiträge versucht habe vernünftig zu diskutieren und dabei keinen Millimeter Boden gewonnen habe, keine Fragen beantwortet wurden und keine Informationen gewonnen werden konnten, bin ich hier raus und mache eine Pause. Das AB scheint nach wie vor nicht der Ort, um hier solche Themen gewinnbringend diskutieren zu können. Aber es bleibt auf Grund der schlecht gelebten Verbandsdemokratie und Information leider nach wie vor einer der wenigen Orte, wo ich zeitnah Informationen bekomme. Ein weiterer Ort, den ich dafür schätze ist anglerneuigkeiten.de. Hier kann man übrigens über den folgenden Link das gesamte Schreiben der Initiativgruppe an die LV abrufen:
http://daten.verwaltungsportal.de/dateien/news/181404/schreiben_20.10.12.pdf
Allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man dieses Schreiben seinen Mitgliedern nicht auch zeitnah zur Verfügung stellen kann. Darin steht nichts was geheim bleiben muss und leider auch nichts was weiterhilft, die Fusion zu einem für uns Angler erfolgreichen Abschluss zu bringen. Eine Fusion in dessen Ergebnis ein Ruck durch die Angellandschaft gehen sollte, bei dem Fragen wie das Kormoranmanagement oder kleiner Wasserkraftwerke usw. durch eine geeinte starke und hinter ihren Verbänden stehenden Anglerschaft auf großer Ebene gelöst werden können. Ach was träume ich….
Ich bin verbittert und werde die nächsten Wochen angeln gehen. Macht mit der Fusion was ihr wollt. Für mich hat sie solange keine Wert, solange man mich nicht mit auf den Weg nimmt und einbezieht, solange ich nicht für sie argumentieren kann, solange ich nicht Mitglieder hier oder in NDS von der gut gemeinten Sache überzeugen kann, weil mir schlichtweg die Hintergründe und Argumente fehlen, die ich von den Verbänden erwartet hätte. 

Tomasz

PS: angelneuigkeiten.de war falsch. Es muss richtig heißen: anglerneuigkeiten.de. Wobei das Schreiben der Initiativgruppe dort seit wenigen Minuten nicht mehr verlinkt ist, aber der Link selbst wohl noch zu dem Schreiben führt|kopfkrat.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Und eine "Einheit" der Verbände könnte man ja auch anders erreichen, mit Kooperationsverträgen, Absichtserklärungen, bindenden Verbandszielen usw, da muss ja nicht zwangsläufig fusionieren.
> ....
> Was die Industrie da zu suchen hat ist mir auch eher unklar.


Nun, eine Einheit könnte auch so aussehen, dass man erstmal ganz auf beide verzichtet.
Wenn irgendein Landesverband einfach mal ausprobiert, wie es ist, ohne Bundesobermuftis sich um die eigenen Belange zu kümmern und dann feststellt, dass es in unserem föderalistischen System für ihn völlig ausreicht, wird er ganz schnell Nachahmer finden.
Ob das dann sinnvoll, richtig und im Sinne der Angler ist, wäre 'ne ganz andere Frage, die ich auch eher skeptisch sehe.
...und wer glaubt schon an eine Einheit, nachdem was alles abgelaufen ist?

Was die Industrie betrifft: Nun, da wundere ich mich schon lange, dass die sich das alles so bieten lassen, ohne auf die Barikaden zu gehen. In fast allen Werbefilmen werden gefangene Fische nach dem Drill schonen released, die ganze Tackle-Industrie bedient sowohl den C&R'ler als auch den Kochtopfangler und natürlich alle zwischen den Extremen. Denen müsste die einseitige Prägung eines Verbandes doch voll gegen den Strich gehen.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Wayne juckts?



Ich denke, und das zeigen ja die Beiträge ziemlich deutlich, nicht nur mich! Tomasz haut genau in die Spalte, die mir persönlich schon länger stinkt: da hockt scheinbar einer und versteckt sich im anonymen Netz hinter seiner "Funktionärsfassade" und hat m. E. nicht den Mumm in den Knochen, Farbe zu bekennen!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da ich damit jede sachliche Ebene verlassen habe, nachdem ich über zahlreiche Beiträge versucht habe vernünftig zu diskutieren und dabei keinen Millimeter Boden gewonnen habe, keine Fragen beantwortet wurden und keine Informationen gewonnen werden konnten, *bin ich hier raus und mache eine Pause.*


 

Neinnein! Bitte nicht!

Du hast hier vielleicht keinen Erkenntnisgewinn gezogen, aber ich aus deinen Postings.

Dranbleiben! 
2-3 Stunden den Blinker fliegen lassen, frische Luft schnappen und dann mit neuem Elan weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Heute ist mein Löschtag.


----------



## smithie (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, eine Einheit könnte auch so aussehen, dass man erstmal ganz auf beide verzichtet.
> Wenn irgendein Landesverband einfach mal ausprobiert, wie es ist, ohne Bundesobermuftis sich um die eigenen Belange zu kümmern und dann feststellt, dass es in unserem föderalistischen System für ihn völlig ausreicht, wird er ganz schnell Nachahmer finden.
> Ob das dann sinnvoll, richtig und im Sinne der Angler ist, wäre 'ne ganz andere Frage, die ich auch eher skeptisch sehe.
> ...und wer glaubt schon an eine Einheit, nachdem was alles abgelaufen ist?


Interessanter Gedanke...
Ich stelle es mir allerdings schwierig vor, wenn ich ein länderübergreifendes Kormoranmanagement anstreben will und dann läuft als erstes der LV NDS, dann BaWü und dann Bayern zur EU.
Und ich denke, nicht jeder LV hätte da die gleiche Meinung zu diesem (oder jedem anderen Thema).



> Als ein Verband in einem demokratischen Land muss man sich nicht von  Parteien unter Druck setzen lassen.
> Das könnte sogar Verfassungswidrig sein!


Oder die Einflussnahme einer bestimmten Lobby auf Parteien oder von Parteifunktionären auf die Berichterstattung von Medien oder oder


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



smithie schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedanke...
> Ich stelle es mir allerdings schwierig vor, wenn ich ein länderübergreifendes Kormoranmanagement anstreben will und dann läuft als erstes der LV NDS, dann BaWü und dann Bayern zur EU.
> Und ich denke, nicht jeder LV hätte da die gleiche Meinung zu diesem (oder jedem anderen Thema).



Richtig, und wenn die LV als Vertreter der organisierten Angler und (gewässerbewirtschaftender) Vereine schon unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, dann wird es, wenn es vielleicht auch noch Vertreter für unorganisierte Angler, für Berufsfischer und für die Angelgeräteindustrie gibt, schon ungleich schwieriger, in konkreten Fragen einen Konsens zu erzielen. Die Meinungen der Naturschutzverbände hinzu genommen, ist es dann ohnehin quasi unmöglich.
So begründen die Bundesverbände ihre Existenz.
Also: Reduzieren wir doch ganz einfach die Funktion der Bundesverbände (des neuen einheitlichen Bundesverbandes) auf genau solche wirklich länderübergreifenden Fragen im Sinne einer von allen Landesverbänden mitgetragenen Grundkonzeption und einer, die Wünsche der Mehrheit aller Angler berücksichtigenden Leitlinie, beides getragen von dem Grundgedanken der größtmöglichen individuellen Entscheidungsfreiheit des einzelnen Anglers. (Sprich: Allgemeines Reglementieren nur dort, wo es unumgänglich nötig ist, ansonsten individuelle Regeln, die sich aus den Anforderungen des/an das jeweilig beangelte Gewässer ergeben.)
Die Kosten, die so ein Verband dann hätte, reduzieren sich auf ein Geschäftsführungsbüro fürs Organisatorische und regelmäßige Meetings. Der Verbandsvorsitz könnte jährlich von einem LV zum anderen wechseln, würde sich auf die reine Repräsentanz und die Ausrichtung von ein bis zwei Verbandstagungen pro Jahr beschränken. Die konkreten zu erledigen Aufgaben bzw. zu bearbeitenden Themen würden in jeweiligen Ausschüssen auf demokratisch gewählte Delegierte delegiert und dort als Projekt durchgeführt. Und alle LV hätten größtmöglichen Gestaltungsspielraum bei gleichzeitig uneingeschränkter Freiheit hinsichtlich möglicher Einflussnahme, einfach dadurch, dass man entscheidet, ob man selbst einen Delegierten in einen bestimmten Ausschuss oder ein konkretes Projekt entsendet oder nicht.


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Franky schrieb:


> nicht den Mumm in den Knochen, Farbe zu bekennen!


 

Den Mumm evtl.schon,aber da gibt es dann noch so Sachen wie diese hier.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...3.0.141.689.0j5.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.tH1vf9furdU


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ok, das habe ich bisher auch nicht so krass gesehen wie Tomazs. Dann werde ich mich hier runterschrauben und mehr den Part des Mitlesers einehmen.
Ich schätze seine Beiträge und auch die von Dorschgreifer.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Fischdieb am 23.10. schrieb:


> Ich bin dann erst mal hier wieder als stiller Leser dabei und schau mir die Comedy die Ihr hier veranstaltet mit etwas Abstand an.





Fischdieb heute am 25.10. schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich hier runterschrauben und mehr den Part des Mitlesers einehmen.



...soviel zum Thema Comedy oder "dem eigenen Ego verpflichtet"!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

...aber zurück zum Thema:

Dankenswerter Weise hat Tomasz ja den Originalbrief im Web entdeckt und den Link in sein Posting gestellt. Ich wiederhol das mal, damit es für alle deutlich wird:

Brief des aktuellen Rests der Initiative pro DAFV an die Landesverbände


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Da die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative ja nicht das Schreiben öffentlich machen wollten, wir nur sinngemäß zitieren konnten, um nicht wieder mal anzeigewütigen Verbandsfunktionären mit seltsamen Verständnis von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit in die Hand zu fallen, freut es mich umso mehr, dass das Schreiben nun in Gänze auf diesem Wege zur Verfügung steht.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und ich werde langsam müde es zu betonen, aber solange die Verbände nicht die Basis mit auf den Weg nehmen und ihnen damit das Rüstzeug geben für die Fusion einzustehen (von der ich nach wie vor überzeugt bin), solange haben Eure ärgsten Kritiker hier ein leichtes Spiel und wir als "einfache" Vereinsmitglieder machen uns zum Klops, weil wir den Kritikern keine fundierten Argumente entgegen zu bringen haben. Weil wir selbst von Euch im Stich gelassen werden und nicht wissen wie und wo die Reise hingehen soll.
> Mir geht echt der Kaffee hoch. Ich bin die ganze Diskussion der letzten Tage wie auch schon die letzten drei Jahre respektvoll mit Leuten umgegangen, die sich hier als Entscheidungsträger präsentiert haben. Ich war nie müde die Verbände und dazu zählen auch die des VDSF vor unsachlichen Anfeindungen in Schutz zu nehmen. Ich habe mich mir hier in den letzten Jahren mit anderen zusammen bis aufs Messer mit der Redaktion wegen dieses Umgangs mit den Entscheidungsträgern gestritten.
> 
> ...........................
> ...



Siehst Du Tomasz,

diese Erfahrung haben wir ganz zu Anfang bei der Komunikation mit Verbänden auch gemacht.

Und genau wie Dir, ist uns der Kaffee hochgekommen.
Zwischen den beiden Alternativen, die sachliche Ebene zu verlassen oder aus dem Thema auszusteigen, haben wir uns für die erste Möglichkeit entschieden.
Hätten wir so wie Du jetzt (kein Vorwurf) entschieden, wir würden uns jede Menge Anfeindungen, Beleidigungen, Drohungen, Ärger und Zeitverlust gespart haben.
Allerdings hätte es über die gesamte Zeit auch keine Informationen gegeben. 

Bei dem von Anfang an gezeigten Verhalten des überwiegenden Teils der Verbände und Funktionäre bedarf es schlichtweg einer übermenschlichen Disziplin, sachlich zu bleiben. Eine solche bin ich nicht bereit, an den Tag zu legen. Was die Verbände und Funktionäre zum absolut überwiegenden mit uns Anglern machen ist herabwürdigend und beleidigend in allerhöchstem Maße. Kommunikationsverweigerung ist die höchste Form der Mißachtung und von Vertretern, die mit unseren Geldern finanziert werden, keinesfalls zu akzeptieren. 

Wer mir *offen, sachlich* gegenübertritt und *fachlich fundiert* argumentiert, dem zolle ich auch dann meinen Respekt, wenn seine Meinung vollkommen gegenläufig zu meiner ist. 

Mit Herrn Klasing scheint da eine absolute Ausnahme auf den Plan getreten zu sein. Würden alle Funktionäre und Verbände, oder zumindest der überwiegende Teil, offen kommunizieren, so hätte es diese Verbalschlachten - zumindest von meiner Seite aus - nicht gegeben. Zudem wäre, und davon bin ich überzeugt, die Fusion längst erfolgreich und mit Zukunftsperspektive unter Dach und Fach.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ach so,

Frau Happach-Kasan hat sich in meinen Augen nahtlos in die Reihe der Kommunikationsverweigerer eingereiht.

Sie passt damit nicht nur hervorragend in die ganze Entwicklung dieser Fusion, sondern ist - so denn fusioniert wird - als Präsidentin des zukünftigen Bundesverbandes eine im negativen Sinne zu 100% passende Repräsentantin. 

Darüber hinaus ist sie ein leuchtendes Beispiel für den Niedergang ihrer ebenso konzeptionslosen Partei, die kein Mensch mit halbwegs gesundem Menschenverstand aus Überzeugung wählt.
Genau so, wie die Mehrzahl unserer Funktionäre, die nur ob der Tatsache dass es sonst keiner machen will und der Lethargie der Angler überhaupt in die Position gekommen sind, die sie heute bekleiden. 

Solche Menschen sollten sich in Grund und Boden schämen, was sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht tun werden, denn die Voraussetzung dazu ist ein gesundes Maß an Moral, Charakterstärke und Anstand. Und das Vorhandensein solcher Eigenschaften ist wiederum und offenbar, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, ein gewichtiger Hinderungsgrund für die Kandidatur zu einem Amt in einem Verband, wie in der Politik.


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

um nicht alle "schuld" den verbandsfunktionären zuzuordnen... ich habe "damals" dem dav den "laufpass" gegeben, da: jedwege diskussion innerhalb des vereines wurde durch die "alten" funktionäre niedergewalzt, jedwede "beschwerde" bei "verantwortlichen" in "oberen" verbandsebenen wurde nicht beantwortet oder an den verein zurück gewiesen. jedwese "anweisung" von oben wurde einfach als "gesetz" beachtet. das bedeutete u.a. z.b., daß gewässer, die jahrelang bewirtschaftet, d.h. auch jahrelang  von uns "kostenlos" gepflegt wurden, ohne widerspruch privatisiert  wurden und teilweise danach "verkommen" sind. jedwedes interesse an vereinsarbeit ging für mich dabei verloren.
erinnert euch das an etwas? 
nur eines... das ist ca. 12- 15 jahre her! und nicht erst die ca. 5 jahre, die es um die fusion geht.
ich bewundere leute wie thomasz, die ihren "idealismus" behalten können... ich hab ihn verloren! 
ich beobachte das ganze immer noch "aus der ferne", aber das, was z.zt. abläuft, bringt mich in keinster weise dazu, mich dem ganzen je wieder zu nähern!
(schlimm,so viele anführungszeichen verwenden zu müssen!!!)


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

essenz meines vorhergehendes postings: so lange die "basis" die funktionäre gewähren lässt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> essenz meines vorhergehendes postings: so lange die "basis" die funktionäre gewähren lässt....


Nicht nur gewähren lässt - die bezahlen das auch noch freiwillig!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> ich bewundere leute wie thomasz, die ihren "idealismus" behalten können... ich hab ihn verloren!


Auch wenn weder die Zahlen des DAV stimmen (jedenfalls wenn man die Einnahmen durch Beiträge teilt, kommt was anderes raus als veröffentlicht) noch beim VDSF (viele Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, weil man für jeden Tümpel in nen anderen Verein muss) kann man an Hand der jeweils verbandsseitig veröffentlichten Zahlen feststellen, dass Du damit nicht alleine bist.

Seit der Wende hat sich die Zahl derer, welche die Verbände als organisiert melden, von 1,1 Mio. auf noch grade etwas über 800.000 reduziert....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich muss hier leider mal wieder schreiben....

Kannst Du dir bei deinen Lügen eigentlich noch selbst in die Augen schauen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> , weil man für jeden Tümpel in nen anderen Verein muss)t....


 
Das stimmt so ganz und gar nicht. 

Auch in den Vereinen des VDSF gibt es eine riesige Zahl derer, die Austauschkarten untereinander haben und somit in ettlichen anderen Vereinen Angeln können, ohne Mehrfachmitgliedschaften.

Ich kann z.B. mit meiner Vereinsmitgliedschaft in Gewässern von 12 weiteren Vereinen kostenfrei und ungehindert Angeln gehen.

Auch in VDSF-Vereinen gibt es somit ähnliche Regelungen, wie mit den Pools des DAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Du bist selber in zwei Vereinen, zahlst zweimal Landesverbands- und zweimal Bundesverbandsbeitrag und wirst als daher auch organisatorisch als 2 Mitglieder angesehen und hast sozusagen deswegen auch 2 Stimmen...

Das Problem wird übrigens schon in einigen VDSF-Landesverbänden diskutiert, da einige auch gemerkt haben, dass je nach Satzung dadurch auch Beschlüsse in Landes- wie auch speziell im Bundesverband anfechtbar werden.

Vor allem dann, wenn dann auch noch nicht nur mehrere Vereine innerhalb eines Landesverbandes betroffen sind, sondern (was auch in nicht zu geringer Zahl vorkommt), Angler in Vereinen verschiedener VDSF-Landesverbände organisiert sind.

Eben nicht 1 Stimme pro Mann, wie es als guter demokratischer Grundsatz gilt....

Sondern 1 Stimme pro Beitrag..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist selber in zwei Vereinen, zahlst zweimal Landesverbands- und zweimal Bundesverbandsbeitrag und wirst als daher auch organisatorisch als 2 Mitglieder angesehen und hast sozusagen deswegen auch 2 Stimmen...


 
Stimmt, der eine Verein davon hat aber überhaupt keine Gewässer.... Und dass es Doppelmitgliedschaften gibt, das habe ich nie abgestritten und streite es nach wie vor nicht ab. Allerdings ist das bei weitem nicht in dem Maße der Fall, wie Du es immer darstellst.

Aber Fakt ist, dass Deine Aussage, dass man für jeden Tümpel in einem anderen Verein sein muss, eine klare Lüge ist.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ob ein Verein Gewässer hat, ist nicht entscheidend - entscheidend ist, dass im VDSF-Bund nicht 1 Mann  - 1 Stimme gilt.

Und das kommt weit häufiger vor als Du denkst, vor allem in den südlichen Landesverbänden.

Es gibt eben nicht nur SH....

Nicht umsonst machen sich da ja die ersten Landesverbände im VDSF diesbezüglich Gedanken..

Du musst sie Dir ja nicht machen, das verlangt ja keiner ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob ein Verein Gewässer hat, ist nicht entscheidend - entscheidenmd ist, dass nicht 1 Mann - 1 Stimme gilt.
> 
> Und das kommt weit häufiger vor als Du denkst, vor allem im Süden.
> Es gibt nicht nur SH....
> ...


 

Alles richtig, trotzdem musst Du nicht Lügen, bleibe bitte bei der Wahrheit.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Dorschgreifer, Du solltest mal über den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Tellerrand hinaus in die eher dicht besiedelten Gebiete unserer Republik schauen.
Bei uns z.B. ist das definitiv und faktisch genau so, wie Thomas es darstellt. Ich kann an bestimmten Gewässern/Gewässerabschnitten ausschließlich mit einer entsprechenden Vereinsmitgliedschaft angeln!
Also spar Dir bitte solche Beschimpfungen wie "Lüge", wenn Du es nicht besser und genau weißt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Alles richtig, trotzdem musst Du nicht Lügen, bleibe bitte bei der Wahrheit.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es hinter den Grenzen von SH noch mehr Deutschland gibt ?

In NRW ist es normal, in mehreren Vereinen zu sein, weil man hier eben doch  i.d.R. für jeden Tümpel in einem anderen Verein sein muss. In den übrigen, eher wasserarmen, Bundesländern ist das ganz genau so.

Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen, dass im Schnitt jeder Angler in NRW doppelte Mitgliedschaft zahlt und somit auch doppelt gezählt wird. Und nicht nur das, wir haben sogar drei Verbände und so manches Mitglied besitzt darüber hinaus auch noch zwei oder gar drei Verbandsmitgliedschaften.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, Du solltest mal über den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Tellerrand hinaus in die eher dicht besiedelten Gebiete unserer Republik schauen.
> Bei uns z.B. ist das definitiv und faktisch genau so, wie Thomas es darstellt. Ich kann an bestimmten Gewässern/Gewässerabschnitten ausschließlich mit einer entsprechenden Vereinsmitgliedschaft angeln!
> Also spar Dir bitte solche Beschimpfungen wie "Lüge", wenn Du es nicht besser und genau weißt!


 

Ich beschimpfe hier niemanden, sage nur, das folgende Aussage von Thomas eine Lüge ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger:



> (viele Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, *weil man für jeden Tümpel in nen anderen Verein muss)*


 
Und da weiß ich es nun einmal extrem genau und kann das jederzeit belegen, dass das nicht immer so ist.

Zu allen anderen habe ich nicht gesagt, dass es eine Lüge ist, denn, dass es Doppelmitgliedschaften gibt, das ist allgemein bekannt, das würde ich nie anders behaupten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ich machs dem Dorschgreifer einfacher und entschuldige mich einfach für die "Lüge"..

Und dafür, nicht gleich geschrieben zu haben:
für FAST jeden Tümpel....

Weil ihm das ja enorm wichtig zu sein scheint ....

;-)))

Und hoffe nun, damit wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen zu können...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es hinter den Grenzen von SH noch mehr Deutschland gibt ?
> 
> In NRW ist es normal, in mehreren Vereinen zu sein, weil man hier eben doch i.d.R. für jeden Tümpel in einem anderen Verein sein muss. In den übrigen, eher wasserarmen, Bundesländern ist das ganz genau so.
> 
> Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen, dass im Schnitt jeder Angler in NRW doppelte Mitgliedschaft zahlt und somit auch doppelt gezählt wird. Und nicht nur das, wir haben sogar drei Verbände und so manches Mitglied besitzt darüber hinaus auch noch zwei oder gar drei Verbandsmitgliedschaften.


 
Ja, ist mir völlig klar, aber euch hoffentlich auch, dass es nicht nur NRW gibt.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hätten wir in ganz Deutschland die Möglichkeiten, die man als Schleswig-Holsteiner hat, würde es uns allen besser gehen!

(Ich meine damit vor allem die Möglichkeit, mit einem einmal gekauften Jahresschein beliebig oft und nur nach evtl. notwendigem zusätzlichen Erwerb des entsprechenden Scheins für ein Gewässer einfach so angeln zu gehen)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Ach so, wo wir gerade bei Richtigstellungen sind....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben nicht 1 Stimme pro Mann, wie es als guter demokratischer Grundsatz gilt....
> 
> Sondern 1 Stimme pro Beitrag..


 

Auch diese Aussage hinkt auf Verbandsebene.

Es ist keinesfalls so, das eine Stimme pro Beitrag zählt, sondern:

In etwa so:

Pro Landesverband gibt es eine Stimme und dann wird es gestaffelt (die hundertprozentige Regelung kenne ich gerade aktuell nicht) nämlich pro ca. 500 Beitragszahlern gibt es eine weitere Stimme....

Genau so ist das meist auf Landesverbandsebene.

Damit nützen Doppelmitgliedschaften Vereinen bis 500 Mitgliedern überhaupt nichts, sie haben dann trotzdem nur eine einzige Stimme.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ach so, wo wir gerade bei Richtigstellungen sind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wenn in einem Verband mit 100.000 Papiermitgliedern nur 10 % Doppelmitgliedschaften sind, dann macht das 10.000 Phantommitglieder. Dividiert durch Deine z.B. 500 ergibt das bei Abstimmungen auf Bundesebene ein Stimmenplus von 20. Damit hat dieser Verband einen illegalen Stimmenvorteil gegenüber den Verbänden, in denen die Doppelmitgliedschaften nicht so ausgeprägt sind. 

Ungeachtet dessen ist jede Abstimmung juristisch anfechtbar, wenn nur eine einzige manipulierte Stimme verwendet wird.

Ach gottchen, wir haben noch soviel Munition gegen die sog. Verbände, da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Fiktives Beispiel (keine Behauptung!!):
Wenn z. B. Bayern an Hand der Zahlen aus seinen Vereinen dem VDSF-Bund  130.000 organisierte Angler meldet und bezahlt, haben sie dafür im Bund die da für 130.000 organisierte Angler zur Verfügung stehenden Stimmen, auch wenn das real nur vielleicht insgesamt 70-, 80- oder 90.000 reale  organsierte Angler sind, die aber eben durch Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften die 130.000 Beiträge bezahlen.

Gekaufte Demokratie also statt 1 Mann 1 Stimme..

Wie gesagt, ich selber kenne schon 2 VDFS - Landesverbände, die sich ernsthaft darüber Gedanken machen (müssen)...

Damit - um zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen - werden ja auch Bundesverbandsbeschlüsse grundsätzlich anfechtbar..

Vor allem dann, wenns wie jetzt bei der Fusion auch satzungsändernde Mehrheiten braucht..

Und da muss man doch froh sein, wenn wengistens ein Landesverband und Präsidium/Präsident anfängt, offen zu informieren ;-))

Danke, LSFV-NDS und weiter so!!


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es hinter den Grenzen von SH noch mehr Deutschland gibt ?
> 
> In NRW ist es normal, in mehreren Vereinen zu sein, weil man hier eben doch  i.d.R. für jeden Tümpel in einem anderen Verein sein muss. In den übrigen, eher wasserarmen, Bundesländern ist das ganz genau so.
> 
> Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen, dass im Schnitt jeder Angler in NRW doppelte Mitgliedschaft zahlt und somit auch doppelt gezählt wird. Und nicht nur das, wir haben sogar drei Verbände und so manches Mitglied besitzt darüber hinaus auch noch zwei oder gar drei Verbandsmitgliedschaften.



Nur drei Verbände? Waren es nicht 4 Verbände? HAt NRW nicht auch so einen DAV Landesverband?

|kopfkrat  
Ich mein da war was....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ungeachtet dessen ist jede Abstimmung juristisch anfechtbar, wenn nur eine einzige manipulierte Stimme verwendet wird.


 

In diesen Fällen aber völlig legal, weil so festgeschrieben.

Da mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen, das ist sauber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Nur drei Verbände? Waren es nicht 4 Verbände? HAt NRW nicht auch so einen DAV Landesverband?



Das ist ja aber nur im Falle einer erfolgrerichen Übernahme wichtig, da gehts dann ja nur um bis dato verbandsübergreifende Mehrfachmitgliedschaften (werden zwischen 10.- und 30.000 geschätzt)..

Dass das je nach Landesverband bereits VDSF-intern (speziell für Bundesverbandsbeschlüsse) heute ein großes Problem werden könnte, da fangen die gerade erst an, drüber nachzudenken..

Und gerade von einem NRW-VDSF-Verband weiss ich definitiv, dass das Thema/Problem da im Präsidium angekommen ist und als sehr problematisch betrachtet wird ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Hat der DAV nur einfach Mitgliedschaften?

Aber im Grunde kein Problem wenn sich beide Verbände darauf geeinigt haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur drei Verbände? Waren es nicht 4 Verbände? HAt NRW nicht auch so einen DAV Landesverband?
> 
> |kopfkrat
> Ich mein da war was....



Huch, den habsch fajessen. :q



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In diesen Fällen aber völlig legal, weil so festgeschrieben.
> 
> Da mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen, das ist sauber.



Da musst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen drum machen, denn Du bist ja kein Funktionär. 

Aber ein paar von denen machen sich schon Sorgen, und zwar völlig zu Recht.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber nur im Falle einer erfolgrerichen Übernahme wichtig, da gehts dann ja nur um bis dato verbandsübergreifende Mehrfachmitgliedschaften (werden zwischen 10.- und 30.000 geschätzt)..
> 
> Dass das je nach Landesverband bereits VDSF-intern (speziell für Bundesverbandsbeschlüsse) heute ein großes Problem werden könnte, da fangen die gerade erst an, drüber nachzudenken..
> 
> Und gerade von einem NRW-VDSF-Verband weiss ich definitiv, dass das Thema/Problem da im Präsidium angekommen ist und als sehr problematisch betrachtet wird ;-))



In Zeiten ohne digitale Medien (Computer, Internet..) 
auch sehr praktisch und einfach zu führen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber ein paar von denen machen sich schon Sorgen, und zwar völlig zu Recht.


 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die sich völlig unnütz verrückt machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Da freuen die sich sicher, wenn Du denen in den Landesverbänden, in denen sich Juristen und Präsis anfangen, darüber Gedanken zu machen, mit Deiner Kompetenz wenigstens diese Sorgen nehmen kannst..

;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da freuen die sich sicher, wenn Du denen in den Landesverbänden, in denen sich Juristen und Präsis anfangen, darüber Gedanken zu machen, mit Deiner Kompetenz wenigstens diese Sorgen nehmen kannst..
> 
> ;-))


 

Kannst mal sehen, so ein "Netter" bin ich...|uhoh:

Wäre das anders..... dann würde ich mir die Frage stellen, ob überhaupt noch irgend eine Entscheidung von irgend einem Verband Gültigkeit hätte...

Vielleicht darf man ja schon lange überall frei in deren Gewässern Angeln, weil es diese Organisationen schon seit Jahrzehnten überhaupt nicht mehr gibt...|kopfkrat

Ich glaube, da wird am völlig falschen Ende Energie verschwendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Naja, da gehts halt auch um (viel) Kohle..

Da der VDSF-Bund schon festgestellt hat, dass Doppelmitgliedschaften bei einer Fusion aussortiert werden müssen, die auf jetzt mit dem DAV verbandsübergreifende Doppelmitgliedsschaften zurückzuführen sind (und das auf 10.- 30.000 schätzt), ist es doch nur logisch, dass da dann auch die bis jetzt verbandsinternen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften bereinigt werden müssen.

Da gings um die ersten Kalkulationen für für einen gemeinsamen Verband, wo eruiert wurde, welche Mindereinnahmen zu erwarten wären (weil  ja die DAVler dann zukünftig bis zur näxten Beitragserhöhung zuerstmal eh schon weniger zahlen müssten)..

Und wenn das verbandsübergeifend (DAV/VDSF) so wäre, dass die Richtigkeit von Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in Frage gestellt wird, ist es intern nicht anders. Da es hier ja darum geht, welche ngler in welchen Landesverbänden wie oft gemeldet sind und bezahlen.

Zumindest da, wo z. B. Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in verschiedenen  Landesverbänden (u. a. NRW, Niedersachsen, B-W etc. haben jaz. B. mehrere VDSF-Landesverbände, manche Angler sind auch in mehreren Bundesländern organisiert) betroffen sind. Nach Ansicht von Juristen aber durchaus auch bei Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften wie Dir in einem Landesverband..


Hatte das ja auch hier schon dargestellt:
Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November



> *Quo vadis, Verbände??​*
> Nach vielen Dokumenten, Anrufen, Mails etc,. in den letzten Tagen fasse ich mal meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge zusammen:
> 
> Eines ist doch schlicht klar:
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Siehst Du Tomasz,
> 
> diese Erfahrung haben wir ganz zu Anfang bei der Komunikation mit Verbänden auch gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralle,
ja richtig, ich bin richtig sauer geworden, aber dem aufmerksamen Leser wird dabei nicht entgangen sein, dass ich nicht nur auf die Verbände sackig bin und wenn ich in diesem speziellen Fall auch ein Stück weit sauer auf die Beiträge von Fischdieb geworden bin, so wird dem aufmerksamen Leser dabei nicht entgangen sein, dass das u.a. auch damit zu tun hat, dass er im Angesicht eines sich zaghaft beginnenden Meinungsautausches und einer sich vielleicht daraus ergebenden Diskussion nichts besseres zu tun hatte, als auf der Sache in keinster Weise dienlichen Beiträge um Kakerlaken, Schweine und anderer Tierparkgeschichten einzugehen. Ich hatte ihn gebeten zur Sache zurück zukehren. Dass er das nicht tat, hat sicher nicht ausschließlich damit zu tun, dass er sich wie viele andere vor ihm provoziert fühlten und hier vom Diskussionsfaden abwich. Das hat vielleicht auch damit zu tun, dass er entweder in seinen Zwängen als Funktionär gefangen ist, wenn er denn ein Funktionär auf Entscheidungsebene ist, oder damit, dass er genauso hilflos wie andere versucht für seinen Verband einzustehen und dabei von diesen bitter im Stich gelassen wird. 
Ich denke Du verstehst was ich meine und ich bin es leid es immer wieder und wieder ausführen zu müssen. Und ich bleibe dabei, was die Fusion betrifft aber auch was den an eineigen Stellen immer wieder aufkeimenden unangemessenen Diskussionsstil von Thomas und Dir betrifft, so ist gut gemeint noch lange nicht gut gemacht. 
Ich würde viel lieber mit Euch zusammen für die Sache streiten, genauso wie ich für die Ziele meines Verbandes einstehen würde und sehe da sowohl bei Euch, als auch bei den Verbänden viele gemeinsame Schnittpunkte.  Ich denke grundsätzlich, dass Thomas, Honney, Du, ich und viele andere in den Ansichten zur Sache nicht so weit voneinander entfernt liegen, aber während ich es aufgegeben habe Dich oder Thomas für die Umsetzung zu kritisieren, kann und will ich es mir bei den Verbänden noch nicht leisten. Dafür ist mir die Zukunft dieser und damit auch der des Angelns in Deutschland zu wichtig. 
Und ich denke damit sollte das Thema auch abgeschlossen sein, warum ich mich in den nächsten Tagen mehr meiner Arbeit und dem Angeln widmen werde.
Das heißt nicht, dass mich diese Themen in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr interessieren werden, aber abseits der Anonymität im AB kann man sie auch direkt an Basis von Angesicht zu Angesicht mit anderen Anglern diskutieren. Was aber ehrlicherweise als ebenso mühsam gestaltet. Wie angekündigt, hatte ich die in NDS veröffentlichten Unterlagen zusammen mit dem Kommentar ihres Verbandschefs auf unserem Vereinsgelände ausgelegt. Das Interesse daran geht gegen Null. Auch dass ist frustierend und genauso frustierend ist, dass die wenigen, die es wirklich interessiert  dann zu mir kommen und mich fragen, "...was bedeutete denn das nun konkret und wie man man das einordnen..." und ich dann wieder ein ganzes Stück hilflos dastehe, weil mir viele Hintergründe und Kommentare fehlen, die ich mir bei solchen dingen von den Verbänden erwarten würde. Ja und auch mir ist klar, dass sich da die Katze ein Stück weit in den Schwanz beisst, aber ich sehe keine andere Alternative.

Danke für das Verständis und ein schönes Wochenende

Tomasz

PS: Ralle, Wir sollten vielleicht mal zusammen in die Pilze gehen um das zu diskutieren|kopfkrat.


----------



## smithie (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da gehts halt auch um (viel) Kohle..
> 
> ...(und das auf 10.- 30.000 schätzt) ...


sagen wir es fallen 30.000 Beitragszahler weg = 60t €
Wie viele Mitglieder hat der Bundesverband dann?
500.000? => 12 Cent pro Nase 
750.000? => 8 Cent pro Nase
Selbst bei 1  € ist das ein Gummifisch weniger im Jahr.

Aber es geht ja um's Prinzip - glaub ich. Oder doch um was anderes? #d


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> ja richtig, ich bin richtig sauer geworden, aber dem aufmerksamen Leser wird dabei nicht entgangen sein, dass ich nicht nur auf die Verbände sackig bin und wenn ich in diesem speziellen Fall auch ein Stück weit sauer auf die Beiträge von Fischdieb geworden bin, so wird dem aufmerksamen Leser dabei nicht entgangen sein, dass das u.a. auch damit zu tun hat, dass er im Angesicht eines sich zaghaft beginnenden Meinungsautausches und einer sich vielleicht daraus ergebenden Diskussion nichts besseres zu tun hatte, als auf der Sache in keinster Weise dienlichen Beiträge um Kakerlaken, Schweine und anderer Tierparkgeschichten einzugehen. Ich hatte ihn gebeten zur Sache zurück zukehren. Dass er das nicht tat, hat sicher nicht ausschließlich damit zu tun, dass er sich wie viele andere vor ihm provoziert fühlten und hier vom Diskussionsfaden abwich. Das hat vielleicht auch damit zu tun, dass er entweder in seinen Zwängen als Funktionär gefangen ist, wenn er denn ein Funktionär auf Entscheidungsebene ist, oder damit, dass er genauso hilflos wie andere versucht für seinen Verband einzustehen und dabei von diesen bitter im Stich gelassen wird.
> Ich denke Du verstehst was ich meine und ich bin es leid es immer wieder und wieder ausführen zu müssen. Und ich bleibe dabei, was die Fusion betrifft aber auch was den an eineigen Stellen immer wieder aufkeimenden unangemessenen Diskussionsstil von Thomas und Dir betrifft, so ist gut gemeint noch lange nicht gut gemacht.
> Ich würde viel lieber mit Euch zusammen für die Sache streiten, genauso wie ich für die Ziele meines Verbandes einstehen würde und sehe da sowohl bei Euch, als auch bei den Verbänden viele gemeinsame Schnittpunkte.  Ich denke grundsätzlich, dass Thomas, Honney, Du, ich und viele andere in den Ansichten zur Sache nicht so weit voneinander entfernt liegen, aber während ich es aufgegeben habe Dich oder Thomas für die Umsetzung zu kritisieren, kann und will ich es mir bei den Verbänden noch nicht leisten. Dafür ist mir die Zukunft dieser und damit auch der des Angelns in Deutschland zu wichtig.
> ...



Ich denke das hätte Fischdieb klarstellen können.
Er hätte sagen können, dass er nicht Befugt ist Informationen herauszugeben.
Kein Wort davon. Er verweigerte sich mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung  der provokanten Art in diesem Forum.

Für solch ein Verhalten habe ich kein Verständnis. Das sind Wichtigtuer.
Maul aufreissen und anschliessend den Schwanz einziehen.

Wenn ich etwas zu sagen habe, dann sage ich es oder bin still bzw. sage klipp und klar das man nichts detailiertes Preisgeben darf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Tomasz schrieb:


> PS: Ralle, Wir sollten vielleicht mal zusammen in die Pilze gehen um das zu diskutieren|kopfkrat.




Hatten wir ja schonmal vor, Du wohnst nur zu weit weg. Aber ich hatte versprochen Dich am Bahnhof abzuholen und auch wieder hinzufahren. 

http://www.pilze-und-natur-im-bergischen-land.de/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> http://www.pilze-und-natur-und Fische-im-bergischen-land.de/


 
So ist das nicht so doll OT...:m


----------



## Dunraven (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest da, wo z. B. Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in verschiedenen  Landesverbänden (u. a. NRW, Niedersachsen, B-W etc. haben jaz. B. mehrere VDSF-Landesverbände, manche Angler sind auch in mehreren Bundesländern organisiert) betroffen sind. Nach Ansicht von Juristen aber durchaus auch bei Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften wie Dir in einem Landesverband..



Wenn ich da so an meinen Bekanntenkreis denke. Da habe ich welche die sind 3-5 Vereinen in der Umgebung, die sich auch auf den LSFV Niedersachsen und den LFV Weser-Ems verteilen. Dazu haben die noch eine Karte für Holland und natürlich sind sie noch DAV Mitglied damit sie bei deren Fischen teilnehmen können. DAV Mitglied aber zum Teil wiederum in einem Verein in Bremen. Sprich sie zahlen in 3-5 VDSF Verbänden ihren Beitrag, die zahlen für sie an zwei Landesverbände Beitrag, dazu zahlen sie noch ihren Beitrag für den DAV Verein, der ja auch an den DAV für sie zahlt, so das sie da (in einem anderen Bundesland zudem) auch noch mal für die Anzahl der Stimmen herangezogen werden. Und das ist kein Einzelfall, das sind mehrere aktive Angler die deshalb auch mehrere Mitgliedschaften haben weil sie im Grenzgebiet zwischen Vereinen leben.

Allerdings frage ich mich wie man das regeln will. Wer legt fest welcher der Vereine am Ende ihre Stimme bekommt wenn es heißt 1 Angler nur noch 1 Stimme? Nicht das der Angler dann dem Verein zugesprochen wird in dem er nur wegen 1-2 Gewässern Mitglied ist, dessen Haltung er aber normal nicht teilt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*

Tja, da wären ja meine Annahmen im anderen Thread noch untertrieben gewesen.



> > Ohne gesicherte Kenntnisse braucht man glaube ich nicht über Insolvenz usw. zu spekulieren. Soviel Hintergrundwissen hat einfach keiner von uns hier...
> 
> 
> Deswegen sollte man den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers lesen und vor allem dessen Schlussbemerkungen (Nochmal Danke an den LSFV-NDS fürs öffentlich machen!!!!).
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*



> Wer legt fest welcher der Vereine am Ende ihre Stimme bekommt wenn es heißt 1 Angler nur noch 1 Stimme? Nicht das der Angler dann dem Verein zugesprochen wird in dem er nur wegen 1-2 Gewässern Mitglied ist, dessen Haltung er aber normal nicht teilt.


Naja, dass die Demokratie in den Verbänden nicht dem Grundsatz 
1 Mann = 1 Stimme, 
sondern 
1 Beitrag = 1 Stimme 
folgt und demnach auch als käufliche Demokratie bezeichnet werden könnte, hatte ich schon des öfteren ausgeführt.

Sowohl Landesverbände müssten da entsprechende personalisierte Datenbanken schaffen, um solche Mehrfachstimmen zu vermeiden, wie auch der Bundesverband, da sich das über die Landesverbände ja da fortsetzt..

Bei der Fusion rechnen sie ja mit 10 - 30.000 Doppelmitgliedschaften von VDSF/DAV - Mitgliedern, die aussortiert werden müssten.

Warum eigentlich, wenn das verbandsintern schon immer "gute Sitte" war, die Angler gleich mehrfach mit Verbandsbeiträgen abzuzocken?

Da dies natürlich auch zu weiteren deutlichen Beitragsrückgängen in den Verbänden führen könnte (warum soll ein Angler den Beitrag für den Landes- oder Bundesverband eigentlich mehrfach bezahlen??), werden die da wohl eher mit der Kneifzange rangehen, wenn sie nicht dazu gezwungen werden.


----------

